#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Pra quem tem ou espera por link dedicado Oi Brasiltelecom

## geba3uer

Recebi hoje uma informação preocupante de uma vendedora da OI Brasiltelecom, segundo ela em informação interna a mesma proibio a venda de link profissional para empresas que tenham serviços de internet como provedores via radio, não sei se algum dos senhores esta passando pelo mesmo problema mas estamos aguardando a 45 dias a instalação de um link que simplesmente não é instalado.

Precisamos estudar alguma forma de contornar esse problema porque isso claramente é a confirmação de monopolio por parte da OI.

----------


## diox

Eu tenho link a 1 ano com a Podretelecom (Agora coc-OI)e por enquanto unica coisa que tenho que fazer é ter que pagar todo mes em juiz, pois ele me cobram todo mes como se eu tivesse 4 dedicados, eheheh o empresa [email protected]

----------


## davidenf

eu tenho um link dedicado da oi telemar nordeste e ha cinco meses tento faze um upgrade e nada deles aumentarem meu link.

----------


## brunocabrini

fiquei esperando a OI por 90 dias e não vieram instalar. pode sair fora deles que eles não vão instalar.

----------


## stevens144

kkkkkk aki tbm é assim... cobra 4 dedicados sendo que vem um ai fico pagando em juizo... mas é complicado ficar pagando mais de R$600,00 em 1Mb de link dedicado quando os concorrentes vem isso Turbo Ultra Banda Larga 

kkkkk

mas ainda tá tranquilo rsrs

----------


## portalink

É gente a coisa ta ficando feia, fiquei sabendo disso tambem. Aqui estão alegando falta de estrutura de rede, até em um certo ponto eu sei que aqui na região ta saturado mesmo, mas o pior de tudo é que antes disso, eu contratei mais 06 megas e depois de 05 meses mi disseram que não poderia instalar, cancelaram os 06 e mudaram pra 04 até agora nada, já tem 90 dias.

Eu trablho com a Oi a mais de 04 anos, temos hoje dentro do grupo mais de 50 megas instalados aqui na Bahia, e a Oi nos considera como um simples usuario de linha residencial que paga 
R$ 40,00 por mes e que se vem a assinatura.

Aqui na cidade são 03 provedores, todos saturados, muitos clientes e pouco link, hoje tenho uma media de 100 a 120 clientes on-line em um link dedicado de 02 megas, se tivesse disponibiliade de link eu teria umas duas veses mais esta quantidade. Até agora to resistindo não colocar mais clientes, mais ta ficando dificil... To planejando trazer link de outra cidade.

Valeu ai gente.

----------


## FabricioViana

Faz o pedido e se não entregarem, tenta reclamar no 133 da ANATEL.. Não deixa fechar o chamado lá até resolverem....

Abraço

----------


## tcftelecom

Alguns ate falam mau da CTBC mas não temos este problema aqui a única coisa que estão cobrando a instalação agora mas se você pagar quatro meses adiantado nem a instalação cobram.

----------


## NetoGO23

Colegas eu consegui um link deles mas com um consultor que tem influêcina lá dentro.

Eu de 2mb full

E também um colega (2 link de 2mb) meu q tava precisando e ai passei o telefone de e dentro de 1 mês no máximo eles ligaram o link dele.

Rones (062) 8400-6079


OBS: Pra ele vc pode falar q é pra provedor mas fala pra ele alegar q é para servidores de jogos e hospedagem de sites.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

quem for legalizado (SCM própria) basta acionar a Anatel. Não estou aqui para defender nenhuma das telecom, mas ocorre que as operadoras tem evitado, principalmente, os milhares de ilegais que estão concorrendo deslealmente sem pagar impostos e sem autorização (licença). Além disso, instalam também ADSL de R$ 99,00 - ou menos - e revendem o serviço.

----------


## paulojrandrade

Tenho um de 2Mb frame-relay, a mais de dois anos, a umas duas semanas começou a dar pau... Numca me encomodou esse link, agora nao passa de 1Mb e eles alegam q por ser 2Mb com 50% de banda garantida qndo der mais de 1024 os pacotes seram descartados.... olha q absurdo.
Pago R$ 2.000,00 e pouco por essa porcaria enquanto q tenho 4Mb full PPP-MultiLink da Embratel por R$ 1.400,00, nao é um absurdo ???
Esses 4Mb q estao me aguentando, e qndo chega aos 4Mb e pouco ele nao descarta pacote nao... ele aumenta o delay.
Tenho uma adsl de 4Mb ele esta nelhor q o link de 2Mb frame-relay...

Qndo a ANATEL, vai tomar conta disso, já q uma licença SCM é o olho da cara !!!!!

Pra variar mais um Brasileiro indignado !!!!! EU !!!!

----------


## herlon2008

Esta nas regras da ANATEL (SCM) e LGT, que são obrigados a fornecerem o link a você por valores competitivos, ou seja, se você conseguir um orçamento de outro fornecedor com valores abaixo dos praticados por eles, se for uma diferença muito grande podera ainda forçar este a baixar o preço. 

Se alegarem falta de link, vc deve pegar contratos novos de ADSL e outros para justificar a disponibilidade de link e a postura de monopolio praticado pela operadora. 

Monte um processo bem detalhado e encaminhe a ANATEL com nome das pessoas que contrataram serviços de banda larga no periodo alegado falta de infraestrutura. 

Não havendo solução dentro do prazo legal dentro da ANATEL, ingresse com uma ação. 

De ante mão o que podemos esperar de uma empresa que corta os serviços de outra empresa, com a finalidade de prejudica-la em determinada região, por motivo de falta de competitividade. 

Agora se aceitarmos isto, e não tomarmos providencias, irão formar um monopolio e acabar realmente com os pequenos, inclusive a ABRAMULTI entrou com um processo pedindo explicações a ANATEL de como pode uma operadora que de acordo com a LGT não pode vender banda larga aos clientes o faze-la e a preços irrisorios.

----------


## byosni

para quem mora no sul de minas gerais na grande são paulo e rio de janeiro, a melhor solução em link dedicado é a Universal Telecom

www.unitelco.com.br

Não vão ter dor de cabeça e em caso de visada perfeita para a torre deles, instalação em no máximo 11 dias. 


Obrigado.

----------


## arium

tenho um link de fibra optica com a brtelecom hj OI, jamais tive problemas... isso é desleixo dos gerentes de contas... o meu eu ligo num dia no outro dá a resposta...

----------


## leomanpotencial

Estamos fugindo um pouco do foco deste tópico. Aqui na Bahia (interior pelo menos), fui de fato informado E MUITO mal atendido por uma consultora da OI, que me disse que ERA DE FATO determinação da OI SUSPENDER por tempo indeterminado o fornecimento e contratação de Link Dedicado SUPERIOR a 512kbps pra todo o estado. Ela alegou que a OI estaria com muitas pendencias e que primeiramente iria "entregar" o que já havia sido contratado e que somente depois passaria a fazer novos acordos. Penso eu que o real motivo estaria no fato de que nesta região realmente não há "banda" suficiente para antender a todos e com o advento da tecnologia 3G das operadoras de telefonia celular, estas estariam sendo beneficiadas com esta "reserva" de banda, já que por aqui, todas usam a mesma infraestrutura da OI para operar, menos a Vivo. Seria interessante que algum colega mais próximo da OI, vocês que têm muitos megas e SCM (mesmo compartilhado) pudessem de fato buscar saber se está ou não havendo este movimento, que eu pensava ser apenas a nível de NE, porém podemos perceber que tem uma amplitude muito maior.

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Tenho um de 2Mb frame-relay, a mais de dois anos, a umas duas semanas começou a dar pau... Numca me encomodou esse link, agora nao passa de 1Mb e eles alegam q por ser 2Mb com 50% de banda garantida qndo der mais de 1024 os pacotes seram descartados.... olha q absurdo.
> Pago R$ 2.000,00 e pouco por essa porcaria enquanto q tenho 4Mb full PPP-MultiLink da Embratel por R$ 1.400,00, nao é um absurdo ???
> Esses 4Mb q estao me aguentando, e qndo chega aos 4Mb e pouco ele nao descarta pacote nao... ele aumenta o delay.
> Tenho uma adsl de 4Mb ele esta nelhor q o link de 2Mb frame-relay...
> 
> Qndo a ANATEL, vai tomar conta disso, já q uma licença SCM é o olho da cara !!!!!
> 
> Pra variar mais um Brasileiro indignado !!!!! EU !!!!


 como voce tem 4mb da embratel pagando 1,400???? e :Itsme:  :Itsme:  eu pago 1980 por 1mb e to desesperado aqui!

----------


## lfaria

> Esta nas regras da ANATEL (SCM) e LGT, que são obrigados a fornecerem o link a você por valores competitivos, ou seja, se você conseguir um orçamento de outro fornecedor com valores abaixo dos praticados por eles, se for uma diferença muito grande podera ainda forçar este a baixar o preço. 
> Se alegarem falta de link, vc deve pegar contratos novos de ADSL e outros para justificar a disponibilidade de link e a postura de monopolio praticado pela operadora. 
> Monte um processo bem detalhado e encaminhe a ANATEL com nome das pessoas que contrataram serviços de banda larga no periodo alegado falta de infraestrutura. 
> Não havendo solução dentro do prazo legal dentro da ANATEL, ingresse com uma ação. 
> De ante mão o que podemos esperar de uma empresa que corta os serviços de outra empresa, com a finalidade de prejudica-la em determinada região, por motivo de falta de competitividade. 
> Agora se aceitarmos isto, e não tomarmos providencias, irão formar um monopolio e acabar realmente com os pequenos, inclusive a ABRAMULTI entrou com um processo pedindo explicações a ANATEL de como pode uma operadora que de acordo com a LGT não pode vender banda larga aos clientes o faze-la e a preços irrisorios.





> Estamos fugindo um pouco do foco deste tópico. Aqui na Bahia (interior pelo menos), fui de fato informado E MUITO mal atendido por uma consultora da OI, que me disse que ERA DE FATO determinação da OI SUSPENDER por tempo indeterminado o fornecimento e contratação de Link Dedicado SUPERIOR a 512kbps pra todo o estado. Ela alegou que a OI estaria com muitas pendencias e que primeiramente iria "entregar" o que já havia sido contratado e que somente depois passaria a fazer novos acordos. Penso eu que o real motivo estaria no fato de que nesta região realmente não há "banda" suficiente para antender a todos e com o advento da tecnologia 3G das operadoras de telefonia celular, estas estariam sendo beneficiadas com esta "reserva" de banda, já que por aqui, todas usam a mesma infraestrutura da OI para operar, menos a Vivo. Seria interessante que algum colega mais próximo da OI, vocês que têm muitos megas e SCM (mesmo compartilhado) pudessem de fato buscar saber se está ou não havendo este movimento, que eu pensava ser apenas a nível de NE, porém podemos perceber que tem uma amplitude muito maior.


O que eu comentaria em relação a esse tópico é uma extensão que já foi dito acima. 

A informação pública de que a operadora Oi (ou outra qualquer) está suspendendo o atendimento de link aos provedores de acesso tem que ser bem documentado, seja com emails e até mesmo gravações e queimar as etapas de reclamações formais. Anatel, etc. E chegar até o judiciário. Monopólio, prejudicar deliberadamente outras empresas legalmente contituídas podem gerar um bom e ruidoso processo, que seria melhor conduzido uma entidade de classe.

Devido ao porte e procedimentos já conhecidos da Oi, deve-se lançar mão de todos os recursos disponíveis, procom, imprensa e o que mais existir.

----------


## agpnet

> para quem mora no sul de minas gerais na grande são paulo e rio de janeiro, a melhor solução em link dedicado é a Universal Telecom
> 
> www.unitelco.com.br
> 
> Não vão ter dor de cabeça e em caso de visada perfeita para a torre deles, instalação em no máximo 11 dias. 
> 
> 
> Obrigado.


Colega, você tem idéia de preços para este fornecedor por mb?
A Embromatel e a Telecômica além de demorar, o custo é muito alto e a confiabilidade é inversamente proporcional.

----------


## mdcsp

> Alguns ate falam mau da CTBC mas não temos este problema aqui a única coisa que estão cobrando a instalação agora mas se você pagar quatro meses adiantado nem a instalação cobram.


 
ate que eh boazinha, mas ainda ta muito caro, tenho 6mb e pago 900,00/mb ja com impostos

----------


## FabricioViana

Isso não tem nada a ver com SCM própria, alugada, vendida, disfarçada, ausente...

Quem tiver a oportunidade de participar de encontros de provedores vai ver que o papo é o seguinte:

- Muitos lugares não tem infra-estrutura.

- Não gostam de vender link para provedor pois nós consumimos muita banda! Com ou sem SCM, eles não gostam da gente!

Interessante é que a licitação da telefonia pública NÃO INCLUIA O BACKBOONE DE DADOS!! As teles levaram **de graça** toda a infra-estrutura de dados brasileira!!

Nosso país é muito atrasado...

Por isso eu digo: peçam o link mas não digam que são provedores.... É a única forma!

E se não instalaram, reclame na ANATEL. Vc tem direito de reclamar tendo SCM ou não!!

Se vc pede um ADSL na sua casa e não instalam vc pode reclamar na ANATEL. Por que não pode reclamar da falta de instalação de link dedicado????? É a mesma coisa!

Abraço!
Fabricio

----------


## jociano

Galéra venho até os caros amigos do fórum informar e atestar total veracidade das informações acima citadas sobre a Oi/BrTelecom de que não querem mais vender seja qualquer produto para provedores de acesso a internet e derivados. Marquei um encontro com um consultor da OI para fecharmos uma possível contratação de links de telefonia e internet para meu provedor e para empresa no qual trabalho como Analista de Sistemas, chegando nesse encontro fomos logo falar sobre os planos, preços e etc... para a empresa no qual sou Analista deu tudo certinho, quando passei para meu provedor a conversa mudouuuuu, parece que os karas estão programados por um chip que quando ouvir falar em provedor via rádio mudarem o rumo da conversa, sabem o que o senhor consultor me informou: Jociano, nesse momento não estamos mais cadastrando ou vendendo links corporativos, pois como você sabe a Oi adquiriu a Brasil Telecom e estamos migrando toda base de dados dos clientes e por esse motivo estamos posso dizer que parados, dai eu respondi: Mas parados como? Você não veio deixar a proposta para a nossa concessionária? Porque para minha empresa a Oi está parada? Sabem o que ele me respondeu? Bom... estou lhe repassando o que a administração lá no Rio de Janeiro passou para os consultores, mas assim que tiver tudo ok eu volto aqui para conversarmos. Bom galéra a verdade é que a Oi realmente nao irá mais vender nada para nós provedores, cabe agora nós tomarmos algum tipo de atitude quanto a isso o mais urgente possível. Abraços!!!

----------


## jociano

> Isso não tem nada a ver com SCM própria, alugada, vendida, disfarçada, ausente...
> 
> Quem tiver a oportunidade de participar de encontros de provedores vai ver que o papo é o seguinte:
> 
> - Muitos lugares não tem infra-estrutura.
> 
> - Não gostam de vender link para provedor pois nós consumimos muita banda! Com ou sem SCM, eles não gostam da gente!
> 
> Interessante é que a licitação da telefonia pública NÃO INCLUIA O BACKBOONE DE DADOS!! As teles levaram **de graça** toda a infra-estrutura de dados brasileira!!
> ...


Pior Fabricio é que eu por exemplo nem tenho como não dizer que não sou provedor, logo minha razão social é Viveiros & Araújo Serviços de Provedores da Internet Ltda, como vou poder esconder isso? E Fábrico falando nisso mano, me deu uma sensação tão ruim kara, tipo de ditadura, poxa esconder quem sou para poder ter algo, caramba que horrivel isso!, apenas quero trabalhar, não entendo kara é muito revoltante isso. Mas ainda creio que tudo dará certo. Abraços!!!

----------


## FabricioViana

É fogo... Mas não fique chateado! Liga no 133 da ANATEL a cada 5 dias úteis que chega uma hora que eles atendem!

Eu sou cliente da 133! Já reclamei da Claro, da Net, da Telefônica, da Embratel.. A lista é longa...  :Smile:  Depois que coloca a ANATEL no meio resolve!  :Smile: 

Veja só, vamos fazer umas contas: calculemos que meus parceiros tenham em média 150 clientes. Se tenho 170 parceiros, são +- 25.500 usuários que tem contrato da localnet. Atendo ligações do 0800 todo dia, sem problemas isso.

Sabe quantas reclamações tivemos na anatel até hoje? UMA !! Só UMA!!

Em compensação, a esposa do gerente da LocalNET trabalha na Claro no setor "ANATEL". Tem um setor só para cuidar de quem reclama na ANATEL!! 

Caramba!! 

Outro dado assustador: hoje existem 1236 outorgadas SCM. Porém, 98% do mercado está nas mão de apenas 7 empresas! 1229 empresas dividem 2%!

Se vc pegar uma região determinada a situação piora! Na BA quantas operadoras tem??? 2?

Acabou o monopólio??? Onde??? Aqui não!

Abraço
Fabrício

----------


## byosni

amigo não sei muito em questão de valores mas acredito eu que seja em torno de R$1.500,00 por megar ou até menos quan tinha um provedor em campos do jordão pagava me lembro 1.250,00 a cada 1M tinha 2M da uma ligadinha lá e pergunta sobre preços...





> Colega, você tem idéia de preços para este fornecedor por mb?
> A Embromatel e a Telecômica além de demorar, o custo é muito alto e a confiabilidade é inversamente proporcional.

----------


## sapucaia

Sinceramente, a coisa aqui tá ficando feia... Aqui na Bahia o que eu vejo é.: Governo Federal bancado infra-estrutura. Por toda área (74) (onde eu estou) em todas as estações depois de JBN (Jacobina) está estampado no chão (MetroEthernet) (DSLAN). A conversa é que é para atender as escolas públicas com conexões de 1mb. Papo furado... Velox em todo lugar por nossa conta (impostos). Se é pra ser fazer algo, a hora é agora. Devemos nos unir, pensar em conjunto, porque aqui na Bahia, contra-dizendo o Fábricio... Duas não, apenas uma, porque a GVT só está em Salvador e restríta a uma pequena área.

Quem estiver na Bahia e quiser conversar... MP

----------


## deniss

boa noite under em pesso venho aqui pra agradesse ao colegas q aqui postou preocupando-se com isso q tambem, estou sofrendo e sei q varios aqui tambem estao eu tenho um link de 2mb dedicado no momento mas no dia q eu estava diante do consultor ele me convenceu a assinar um contrato de 2mb ...mas eu disse a ele quero 4mb de link ele me disse q se eu assinesse 2 mb com 30 dias eu pedia aumento pra 4 ai eu iria ter um desconto no valor do link muito bom ai eu descidi ficar com os 2mb.
ai meus caros comecou os problemas... quando eu liquei pra o consultor depois de 30 dias 
- ele me dissi caro amigo infelismente a empresa q faz a consultoria da oi feixou eu estou indo embora
e nao posso fazer nada
eu mandei ele se fuder pq eu me ferrei. tem 1 ano e 5 meses e estou com meu link de 2mb e todos os dias eu ligo pra OI e ainda nao consequi nem falar com um consulltor pq a OI nao tem mas quem atenda no meu estado estou ciente de qundo meu contrato finalizar eu vou trabalhar na roca com pa e na enxada 

colegas por favor vamos nums unir e ver o fazemos pra q isso mude 

valeu a todos e um abraco  :Goodnight:  :Withstupid:  :Party:

----------


## jociano

> boa noite under em pesso venho aqui pra agradesse ao colegas q aqui postou preocupando-se com isso q tambem, estou sofrendo e sei q varios aqui tambem estao eu tenho um link de 2mb dedicado no momento mas no dia q eu estava diante do consultor ele me convenceu a assinar um contrato de 2mb ...mas eu disse a ele quero 4mb de link ele me disse q se eu assinesse 2 mb com 30 dias eu pedia aumento pra 4 ai eu iria ter um desconto no valor do link muito bom ai eu descidi ficar com os 2mb.
> ai meus caros comecou os problemas... quando eu liquei pra o consultor depois de 30 dias 
> - ele me dissi caro amigo infelismente a empresa q faz a consultoria da oi feixou eu estou indo embora
> e nao posso fazer nada
> eu mandei ele se fuder pq eu me ferrei. tem 1 ano e 5 meses e estou com meu link de 2mb e todos os dias eu ligo pra OI e ainda nao consequi nem falar com um consulltor pq a OI nao tem mas quem atenda no meu estado estou ciente de qundo meu contrato finalizar eu vou trabalhar na roca com pa e na enxada 
> 
> colegas por favor vamos nums unir e ver o fazemos pra q isso mude 
> 
> valeu a todos e um abraco


Vamos porque se não a coisa vai ficar feia, como já está!!!

----------


## sapucaia

PessoALL!

Já passei por todas as realidades de Provedores de Internet no Brasil. Pra quem está chegando agora, talvez não faça nem ideia. Ainda na capital meu primeiro link foi um x.25 de 64k. Pois bem, já vivi e vi, provedores sendo dizimados nos grandes centros, (engôdo politico do Sr. Sérgio Motta e da LGT leia-se (antes da privatização), ainda na época das (conexões discadas). Mas, por algum motivo eu não quiz ouvir minha mãe que me aconselhou procurar outra profissão. Pois bem. Com o argumento, artifício, nem sei o adjetivo correto, a OI/Telemar (LULA MONOPÓLIO) fechando todas as portas para nós pequenos, justificando, falta de infra-estrutura e etc. Sei lá, como diz o ditado, "gato escaldado, tem medo de água fria" (deveria ser água quente). Estou pré-sentindo uma situação como a do final dos anos 90, (antes da bolha). Penso que a Oi tem a ideia, de que assim como foi anteriormente, com quantos mais usuários ela tiver no "quadro", maior será o valor de venda. Mais uma vez contra-dizendo o Fábricio, não penso que, para a Tele, leia-se Oi Telemar, um link dedicado de 2mb (E1) seja constragimento. Leve em consideração o seguinte: Ela não quer vender 2mb por R$ 3500,00 que é o preço do nordeste, mas quer colocar velox de 600k por R$ 49,00. Por mais que queriam me convencer, isso só tem uma justificativa... Clientes... Foi como aconteceu, quando os "Grandes Provedores" começaram a comprar as estruturas que existiam no pais à fora. Terra antigo ZAZ, UOL, Prointernet Brasil, PSI Internet e por ai vai. Quem for antigo, vai saber o que eu estou falando... Pra finalizar. Pesquisem, pensem e mais uma vez vou advertir... Senão nos unirmos agora, em breve, vamos estar todos aqui re-lembrando como eramos felizes e não sabiamos.

Só pra constar... Sou mineiro, e estou no ramo desde Janeiro de 1996 (internet comercial 08/1995) fui um dos que ainda aproveitou a infra da antigas BBS, pra virar provedor.

Boa sorte a todos!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

CORREÇÃO:

Quem tem SCM e é legalizado tem diferença na hora de ser atendido por uma telecom. Comprovo isso regularmente. Os meus clientes que estão legalizados as operadoras atendem. Os próprios consultores afirmam que se não estivessem legalizados não seriam atendidos.

Não me venham dizer que não é, pois vejo e comprovo pessoalmente. Diretamente!

----------


## 1929

Para mim levou um ano para terminar a instalação.
Mas faz um mês que está normal.
Ontem fui visitar o consultor e só para testar ele, pedi para ver a viabilidade de aumentar o link. Me disse que na hora ele fazia isso e em 24hs estaria liberado.
Mas ele me disse também que está havendo muito desencontro de informações dentro da empresa depois da fusão oficial.
Cada consultor vai ter que brigar pelo seu cliente é o que eu estou achando.

----------


## izaufernandes

É... eu acho que a profecia se cumpriu, pelo menos aqui no interior da bahia, região que é atendida única e exclusivamente pela Oi antiga telemar. No fim do ano passado tinha entrado em contato com o vendedor/consultor da Oi para me atualizar sobre os preços do link e o mesmo tinha me informado que o link dedicado de 1mb custava 4.003,00 reais. Voltei a entrar em contato com o mesmo vendedor/consultor a poucos minutos para contratar o link e o mesmo me informou de forma rápida e direta que a Oi tinha encerrado êsse tipo de serviço na região e ressaltou no fim da breve conversa que se eu tivesse pedido no fim do ano passado eu poderia até ter conseguido e a partir de agora " quem tem tem, quem não tem não vai ter mais por período indefinido". Pedi a ele para entrar em contato se tivesse alguma novidade e ele disse que não estaria mais trabalhando nessa área e não sabia dizer se alguém iria substituí-lo.

----------


## 1929

Mas tem na LGT ou no regulamento da SCM alguma coisa sobre a obrigatoriedade de compartilhar a rede e ainda diz lá a preços compatíveis com a realidade. Não pode ser abusivo como estes 4.000,00

Nenhum outorgado pode fazer nenhum tipo de discriminação. Acho que vale para este caso, ou não?

----------


## rogeriosims

No caso pra quem já tem o link, acho mais facil.

Eu faria o seguinte:

1 - Solicitaria o estudo de viabilidade para o aumento do link. Aguardaria o prazo.
Eles ou enrolariam ou dariam desculpa de não ter disponibilidade.
2 - Solicitaria por escrito o relatorio de viabilidade/inviabilidade. ou negativa por escrito(eles não vão dar).
3 - Faria a solicitação de estudo de viabilidade e de comunicação por escrito da decisao atraves de carta registrada por AR. (Melhor ainda comunicação por cartorio).
4 - Faria uma reclamação na Anatel comunicando os fatos.
5 - Entraria com uma ação pedindo liminar para instalação do link.


Acho que é isso ai.

Link tem eles é que não querem vender, boicote descarado.

O pessoal que trabalha com isso todos os dias, engenheiros, consultores SCM, etc. poderiam postar aqui que solução eles utilizam.


Abraços

----------


## byosni

então o que vamos fazer? a opção a cima parece ser uma boa!

----------


## Genis

> Faz o pedido e se não entregarem, tenta reclamar no 133 da ANATEL.. Não deixa fechar o chamado lá até resolverem....
> 
> Abraço


isso, não funciona mesmo, eu fiz reclamação duas vz, eu pedio o meu link em dezembro de 2008, só agora em abril de 2009, vio os tecnico para instalar e derrubou o que ja estava funcionando, e até agora não voltou a funcionar como era 100% ficou uma porcaria até o meu telefone ficou com grande ruido, ai eu ligo tanto na anetel quanto na telefonica é a mesma coisa não temos posição.

----------


## NetoGO23

O certo é criar uma unica Associação de Provedores, VOIP, IPTV e empresas do ramo, não no intuito de SCM ou algo assim, mas de uma Associação respeitada e bem organizada para passar a ter tanto respeito como o CREA e quem sabe até poder alterar a legislação e poder fiscalizar os provedores.

Sei q não é facil, mas vamos lá, quantos provedores hoje de ter no Brasil todo?

Se todos se organiza-se numa unica Associação vcs acham que os ""Politicos"" não respeitariam e lutariam por nós?

Tambem fazendo uma taxa anual num valor razoavel poderiamos ter condições de entrar na justiça e com o passar dos anos ganhar-mos espaço.

Ai vão vir os especuladores e etc...

Vai ser muito dificil mas não impossivel.

Vamos lá pessoal.

----------


## rogeriosims

> O certo é criar uma unica Associação de Provedores, VOIP, IPTV e empresas do ramo, não no intuito de SCM ou algo assim, mas de uma Associação respeitada e bem organizada para passar a ter tanto respeito como o CREA e quem sabe até poder alterar a legislação e poder fiscalizar os provedores.
> 
> Sei q não é facil, mas vamos lá, quantos provedores hoje de ter no Brasil todo?
> 
> Se todos se organiza-se numa unica Associação vcs acham que os ""Politicos"" não respeitariam e lutariam por nós?
> 
> Tambem fazendo uma taxa anual num valor razoavel poderiamos ter condições de entrar na justiça e com o passar dos anos ganhar-mos espaço.
> 
> Ai vão vir os especuladores e etc...
> ...



Associação já temos muitas, precisamos de um sindicato que tem autonomia e legitimidade para pleitear melhorias para nossa categoria.

Estou discutindo sobre isso com alguns amigos do forum, se tiver interesse em fazer parte, estamos a disposição.

Abraço

----------


## armc_2003

> Recebi hoje uma informação preocupante de uma vendedora da OI Brasiltelecom, segundo ela em informação interna a mesma proibio a venda de link profissional para empresas que tenham serviços de internet como provedores via radio, não sei se algum dos senhores esta passando pelo mesmo problema mas estamos aguardando a 45 dias a instalação de um link que simplesmente não é instalado.
> 
> Precisamos estudar alguma forma de contornar esse problema porque isso claramente é a confirmação de monopolio por parte da OI.


Infelizmente essa informação procede, eu não estou conseguindo comprar e eles até me mandaram um mail dizendo o porque ... SOU PROVEDOR.

----------


## armc_2003

> kkkkkk aki tbm é assim... cobra 4 dedicados sendo que vem um ai fico pagando em juizo... mas é complicado ficar pagando mais de R$600,00 em 1Mb de link dedicado quando os concorrentes vem isso Turbo Ultra Banda Larga 
> 
> kkkkk
> 
> mas ainda tá tranquilo rsrs


Nossa, vc paga só 600 no mega?!?!? A maioria paga mais de 1200!!!

----------


## 2KILLER2

Conheço pouco sobre leis mas irei dar minha opinião, como as operadores estão se negando a oferecer o meio para o pequeno provedor trabalhar, resta 2 opções, primeira formar uma associação e processar as operadores com base nos termos das leis SCM (como citaram anteriormente) baseado na lei de _Antitruste_, caso isso não der certo, (não sei se e possível) processar a União (ANATEL) pedindo o ressarcimento do dinheiro pago pela SCM, alegando falta de condições de trabalho.

Posso ter viajado, mas acho que a ideia e essa, se tiver alguem da area de direito que possa exclarecer o melhor modo de proceder seria de grande ajuda.

----------


## NetoGO23

> Associação já temos muitas, precisamos de um sindicato que tem autonomia e legitimidade para pleitear melhorias para nossa categoria.
> 
> Estou discutindo sobre isso com alguns amigos do forum, se tiver interesse em fazer parte, estamos a disposição.
> 
> Abraço


Nesse ramos tenho os famosos "Murrinhas" mas na hora q o bicho pega todo mundo vem aqui reclamar.

Tava pensando era num sindicato mesmo registrado, etc...

E com o passar do tempo vamos esparramando e só pode entrar quem tiver SCM ou registro de suas base na ANATEL para evitar a perda de credibilidade do sindicato.

Mas sei q isso vai ter igual boas idéias q já passaram por aqui, vai morrer logo logo igual ao Encontro de Provedores que ia ter e depois virou uma vitrine de propaganda.

Vamos ai pessoal criarmos um sindicato registrado e legalizado do jeito q precisa ser.

----------


## Genis

> Conheço pouco sobre leis mas irei dar minha opinião, como as operadores estão se negando a oferecer o meio para o pequeno provedor trabalhar, resta 2 opções, primeira formar uma associação e processar as operadores com base nos termos das leis SCM (como citaram anteriormente) baseado na lei de _Antitruste_, caso isso não der certo, (não sei se e possível) processar a União (ANATEL) pedindo o ressarcimento do dinheiro pago pela SCM, alegando falta de condições de trabalho.
> 
> Posso ter viajado, mas acho que a ideia e essa, se tiver alguem da area de direito que possa exclarecer o melhor modo de proceder seria de grande ajuda.


 
a ideia é muito boa mesmo

----------


## izaufernandes

Do jeito que tá indo daqui a uns tempos se você quiser internet você vai ter que ser cliente de uma dessas teles, e só como cliente final. É nessa direção que eles estão caminhando e olha que eles são bem fortes, amparados desde o âmbito politico ao juridico. Lógico que eles não vão chegar e acabar de vez com o mercado porque vai gerar muito barulho, más devagarzinho eles vão tomando o mercado. Eu não sei se vai ter como reverter, não que eu seja pessimista e tá falando bobagem, más é o que vejo aqui na minha região. Só ganha quem tem, ainda mais num mercado como esse de telecomunicações.

Pra mim a única solução seria a união no sentido de criar estrutura como a Unotel faz. Unir pra depois ficar dependendo da estrutura e disponibilidade e boa vontade de uma empresa ou outra que é concorrente, sei não viu.

----------


## xandemartini

> Pra mim a única solução seria a união no sentido de criar estrutura como a Unotel faz. Unir pra depois ficar dependendo da estrutura e disponibilidade e boa vontade de uma empresa ou outra que é concorrente, sei não viu.


Pois é, mas então se já existe, pq criar outra? Pq não se unirem ao que já está aí, forte e caminhando, com estrutura própria? Pra que reinventar a roda? Existe ANID, Unotel, Abramulti, Abranet... em todos elas existem bastante representatividade, o que falta é unir o pessoal delas aí sim estaremos bem representados, inclusive com nomes q seguramente poderiam concorrer a Câmara de Deputados ou Senado. Não sei se alguém aqui participa de listas da Unotel e Abramulti, mas o pensamento lá é bem diferente...

Se associem a Abramulti, pow, 50 pilas por mês não mata ninguém... De imediato, vcs já obtém acesso a lista de discussão, onde verão as idéias que os provedores grandões tem... Eu aprendi demais com isso!

----------


## 1929

> Infelizmente essa informação procede, eu não estou conseguindo comprar e eles até me mandaram um mail dizendo o porque ... SOU PROVEDOR.


Isso era o que eu mais tinha medo quando comecei a um ano e meio atrás.
Mas como o regulamento nos dava garantia, acabei esquecendo deste perigo.




> Pois é, mas então se já existe, pq criar outra? Pq não se unirem ao que já está aí, forte e caminhando, com estrutura própria? Pra que reinventar a roda? Existe ANID, Unotel, Abramulti, Abranet... em todos elas existem bastante representatividade, o que falta é unir o pessoal delas aí sim estaremos bem representados, inclusive com nomes q seguramente poderiam concorrer a Câmara de Deputados ou Senado. Não sei se alguém aqui participa de listas da Unotel e Abramulti, mas o pensamento lá é bem diferente...
> 
> Se associem a Abramulti, pow, 50 pilas por mês não mata ninguém... De imediato, vcs já obtém acesso a lista de discussão, onde verão as idéias que os provedores grandões tem... Eu aprendi demais com isso!


Sábias palavras.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Conheço pouco sobre leis mas irei dar minha opinião, como as operadores estão se negando a oferecer o meio para o pequeno provedor trabalhar, resta 2 opções, primeira formar uma associação e processar as operadores com base nos termos das leis SCM (como citaram anteriormente) baseado na lei de _Antitruste_, caso isso não der certo, (não sei se e possível) processar a União (ANATEL) pedindo o ressarcimento do dinheiro pago pela SCM, alegando falta de condições de trabalho.
> 
> Posso ter viajado, mas acho que a ideia e essa, se tiver alguem da area de direito que possa exclarecer o melhor modo de proceder seria de grande ajuda.



Você está certo. Com toda certeza não "viajou", faz todo o sentido o que disse. Leis anti-truste, anti-cartéis e contra monopólios existem inclusive em telecomunicações. Bons advogados sabem lidar com essa causa. Mesmo o cidadão comum pode entrar com ação (que não é do ramo de telecom). Quem tem SCM ganha a causa com toda a certeza.

----------


## Pruda

Olha, estive me informando com alguns pseudo-parados tecnicos e recebi a seguinte informação:
a Brasiltelecom a partir do dia 17 de Maio se tornara OI, mas para os provedores de internet haverá um setor exclusivo - o TCHAU... nesse setor todos serão bem atendidos por tecnicos especialistas em "f.." com empresas wireless...
Depois dessa... FUI

----------


## Pruda

> Olha, estive me informando com alguns pseudo-parados tecnicos e recebi a seguinte informação:
> a Brasiltelecom a partir do dia 17 de Maio se tornara OI, mas para os provedores de internet haverá um setor exclusivo - o TCHAU... nesse setor todos serão bem atendidos por tecnicos especialistas em "f.." com empresas wireless...
> Depois dessa... FUI


Brincadeiras a parte: essa questão de instalar e não instalar, ta havendo um certo pânico desnecessário. Na verdade eu fiz o caminho inverso, pedi pra tirarem meu link de 512Kbps full a um mes e eles nem apareceram por aki... o fato é que esse serviço é feito por empresas terceirizadas eles cortaram os serviços pela metade nesses ultimos meses. Entenderam? Eles estão indo EMBORA ( ja vao tarde) e por isso neca de serviços... apos o dia 17 as coisas voltam ao normal!

----------


## rogeriosims

> Nesse ramos tenho os famosos "Murrinhas" mas na hora q o bicho pega todo mundo vem aqui reclamar.
> 
> Tava pensando era num sindicato mesmo registrado, etc...
> 
> E com o passar do tempo vamos esparramando e só pode entrar quem tiver SCM ou registro de suas base na ANATEL para evitar a perda de credibilidade do sindicato.
> 
> Mas sei q isso vai ter igual boas idéias q já passaram por aqui, vai morrer logo logo igual ao Encontro de Provedores que ia ter e depois virou uma vitrine de propaganda.
> 
> Vamos ai pessoal criarmos um sindicato registrado e legalizado do jeito q precisa ser.


Realmente Neto,

Ninquem toma partido de nada e depois reclama. Sabe porque ideias muito boas aqui não vÃo a frente, não tem apoio cara, todos temos outros trabalhos, ninquem está aqui disponivel para estudar legislação o tempo todo e deixar tudo de bandeja pra quem só quer tirar proveito.

Mas se dividirmos o trabalho, cada um fazendo uma coisa com certeza vai pra frente, mas o problema que eu vejo aqui, é que ninquem quer ajudar a fazer nada, o pessoal se dispoem a ajudar e tudo mas não comparece. Ai fica dificil.

Vou criar um grupo de discução para podermos tratar desse assunto do sindicato, não acho muito interessante ficar discutindo sobre ele no forum. se alguem quiser saber o porque e so mandar PVT que explico.

Quem tiver interesse em participar das discuções entre em contato tambem.

Abraço

----------


## geba3uer

> Realmente Neto,
> 
> Ninquem toma partido de nada e depois reclama. Sabe porque ideias muito boas aqui não vÃo a frente, não tem apoio cara, todos temos outros trabalhos, ninquem está aqui disponivel para estudar legislação o tempo todo e deixar tudo de bandeja pra quem só quer tirar proveito.
> 
> Mas se dividirmos o trabalho, cada um fazendo uma coisa com certeza vai pra frente, mas o problema que eu vejo aqui, é que ninquem quer ajudar a fazer nada, o pessoal se dispoem a ajudar e tudo mas não comparece. Ai fica dificil.
> 
> Vou criar um grupo de discução para podermos tratar desse assunto do sindicato, não acho muito interessante ficar discutindo sobre ele no forum. se alguem quiser saber o porque e so mandar PVT que explico.
> 
> Quem tiver interesse em participar das discuções entre em contato tambem.
> ...


Amigo estou com você quando montar o topico ou forum me convide

----------


## NetoGO23

> Realmente Neto,
> 
> Ninquem toma partido de nada e depois reclama. Sabe porque ideias muito boas aqui não vÃo a frente, não tem apoio cara, todos temos outros trabalhos, ninquem está aqui disponivel para estudar legislação o tempo todo e deixar tudo de bandeja pra quem só quer tirar proveito.
> 
> Mas se dividirmos o trabalho, cada um fazendo uma coisa com certeza vai pra frente, mas o problema que eu vejo aqui, é que ninquem quer ajudar a fazer nada, o pessoal se dispoem a ajudar e tudo mas não comparece. Ai fica dificil.
> 
> Vou criar um grupo de discução para podermos tratar desse assunto do sindicato, não acho muito interessante ficar discutindo sobre ele no forum. se alguem quiser saber o porque e so mandar PVT que explico.
> 
> Quem tiver interesse em participar das discuções entre em contato tambem.
> ...


Olha se conseguirmos fazer uma sindicado bem organizado podemos conseguir até verbas do governo e ainda ter uma maior participação em varias outras coisas.

Se for um sindicado bem organizado e com o tempo vamos conseguir respeito.

Sei que aqui temos pessoas que tem intimidade com alguns políticos, eu particularmente tenho com um deputado federal, e se conseguirmos nos reunir, arrumarmos uns advogado e nos apresentarmos decentemente na câmara dos deputados com baixo assinados de donos de provedores, cidades que cobrimos, povoados e assim demonstrarmos que somos nós que fazemos inclusão digital podemos até ganhar uma pequena força da mídia.
Pensem bem.
Agora podemos chamar os representantes das grandes associações que temos como a unotel, etc... para participar da ida em brasilia.
Fico a disposição e aguardo um retorno de todos.

OBS: Vamos fazer um tropico se possivel fechado para evitar os ""Curiosos"" e emitir uma relação das cidades que cobrimos e principalmente de povoados que nem telefone direito tem.

Fico no Aguardo.

----------


## jociano

> Olha se conseguirmos fazer uma sindicado bem organizado podemos conseguir até verbas do governo e ainda ter uma maior participação em varias outras coisas.
> 
> Se for um sindicado bem organizado e com o tempo vamos conseguir respeito.
> 
> Sei que aqui temos pessoas que tem intimidade com alguns políticos, eu particularmente tenho com um deputado federal, e se conseguirmos nos reunir, arrumarmos uns advogado e nos apresentarmos decentemente na câmara dos deputados com baixo assinados de donos de provedores, cidades que cobrimos, povoados e assim demonstrarmos que somos nós que fazemos inclusão digital podemos até ganhar uma pequena força da mídia.
> Pensem bem.
> Agora podemos chamar os representantes das grandes associações que temos como a unotel, etc... para participar da ida em brasilia.
> Fico a disposição e aguardo um retorno de todos.
> 
> ...


Neto realmente tem razão, realmente seria interressanteum tópico fechado para evitar "curiosos" e assim levar para frente essa idéia do sindicato, eu mesmo me prontifico desde já para implantação do mesmo. Vamos discutir como vamos dar inicio á essa empreitada que será muito ardua, mas quando alcançado o objetivo será de muita valia para todos. Abraços!!!

Meu msn: suporte arroba acessohosting ponto com

----------


## NetoGO23

> Neto realmente tem razão, realmente seria interressanteum tópico fechado para evitar "curiosos" e assim levar para frente essa idéia do sindicato, eu mesmo me prontifico desde já para implantação do mesmo. Vamos discutir como vamos dar inicio á essa empreitada que será muito ardua, mas quando alcançado o objetivo será de muita valia para todos. Abraços!!!
> 
> Meu msn: suporte arroba acessohosting ponto com


Tenho um servidor ubuntu e nele tenho ips fixo sobrando, acho que podemos criar um Forum para discutir a respeito ou até mesmo já registrar um dominio.

Eu me candidato a hospedar o site e o forum.

O problema é q temos boas e más pessoas aqui no forum.

Será que os moderadores criariam um posts mais "Reservado" para discutirmos o assunto e só entra pessoas com convite e ainda monitorar as adesões.

Aqui tem muita gente com más intenções.

----------


## wifiinternet

Isso é verdade
as pessoas que estão cadastradas e ñ comentam nada so ficam olhando os topicos
deveria ser excluidos

----------


## rogeriosims

Vamos criar um grupo de discução moderado em algum dos servicos, Live ou google gropus.

Alguem tem preferencia por algum deles?

Abraço

----------


## NetoGO23

> Vamos criar um grupo de discução moderado em algum dos servicos, Live ou google gropus.
> 
> Alguem tem preferencia por algum deles?
> 
> Abraço


Por mim tanto faz!!!

----------


## 1929

Amigos, eu vou tomar este chapéu para mim.
Mas não me considero contra um sindicato.
Acho viável a idéia. Mas isso leva tempo. Não se abre de uma hora para outra.
Mas que o primeiro passo precisa ser dado, não resta dúvida, e sou parceiro.
Tem toda uma burocracia a ser vencida e cumprida.
Enquanto isso os grandões vão tomando conta de tudo.

O que eu acho, e talvêz outros concordem comigo e com o Xandemartini, é que temos algumas entidades já atuando no setor, que já tem uma organização com experiencia nos meandros da politica e autarquias federais que podem começar esta batalha.
Este exemplo da Abramulti entrar com liminar contra a Anatel pelo fato dela ter liberado SCM para outorgados de Telefonia, já é um passo importante. Um ano atrás eu já tinha comentado aqui no forum algo parecido, sobre as operadoras distribuirem sinal de internet, não estar enquadrado na licença deles. Mas fui até gozado na época. E acabei me fechando neste assunto.

Outras entidades já constituidas podem fazer o mesmo pedido de liminar. É um tipo de pressão desejável.
Outro passo importantíssimo seria uma ação sincronizadas de todas estas entidades.

Apesar de que eu não acredito muito mais na justiça, MarceloGoiás, principalmente depois do bate boca dos ministros no Supremo.
O Gilmar Mendes foi aquele que liberou duas vezes o Daniel Dantas da cadeia. E está cavando a sepultura do Delegado Protógenes que disse em público que o Dantas era criminoso e ia para a cadeia.
E o Daniel Dantas já foi dono da BrasilTelecom. É aí que as estradas dos interesses se cruzam. Não acredito em coincidencias, mas sim em jogo de interesses.

Mas se tentarmos, pelo menos poderemos estar com a consciencia tranquila de que tentamos.

Editanto: Ouvi agora neste instante uma frase do Joemir Beting no Canal Livre da Band. " a vantagem do otimista é que ele só sofre no fim".

É mais ou menos o nosso caso. Continuamos otimistas mas lá no fim não sei não..., se não seremos vencidos pelos grandões. O poder do dinheiro é muito forte

----------


## NetoGO23

> Amigos, eu vou tomar este chapéu para mim.
> Mas não me considero contra um sindicato.
> Acho viável a idéia. Mas isso leva tempo. Não se abre de uma hora para outra.
> Mas que o primeiro passo precisa ser dado, não resta dúvida, e sou parceiro.
> Tem toda uma burocracia a ser vencida e cumprida.
> Enquanto isso os grandões vão tomando conta de tudo.
> 
> O que eu acho, e talvêz outros concordem comigo e com o Xandemartini, é que temos algumas entidades já atuando no setor, que já tem uma organização com experiencia nos meandros da politica e autarquias federais que podem começar esta batalha.
> Este exemplo da Abramulti entrar com liminar contra a Anatel pelo fato dela ter liberado SCM para outorgados de Telefonia, já é um passo importante. Um ano atrás eu já tinha comentado aqui no forum algo parecido, sobre as operadoras distribuirem sinal de internet, não estar enquadrado na licença deles. Mas fui até gozado na época. E acabei me fechando neste assunto.
> ...


Cara quer sabe de uma coisa, vou tomar frente nisso ai, vou fazer umas ligações hoje e até o fim da semana vou começar a ligar nas entidades já constituidas e ver no q vai dar.
Hoje mesmo vou ligar para 2 deputado federal e alguns estatual.

Quero ver o q eles pensam e o q podem fazer.

OBS: A algum tempo atras tentaram fechar uma Radio Comunitária aqui na cidade e um desses deputado foi lá na ANATEL e conseguiu derrubar.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Já tentei participar de alguns sindicatos, porem o que ocorre é o desvio do foco principal o que aparece estar ocorrendo aqui..... no meu ponto de vista precisamos focar o que a maioria necessita (pequenos e grandes provedores) para se unirmos, nas discussões deste e outros tópicos se argumenta referente a redução do preço do MEGA dedicado que é importantissimo e essencial para concorrermos com as proprias operadoras.....

Se todos tiverem de acordo em focar a redução do MEGA podemos discutir quais empresas de telecom são mais viaveis em cada região ou em geral, elegemos um provedor para discutir tais assuntos regionalmente e/ou um geral.

Sugiro o tópico aberto, pois muitos usuários/provedores podem aderir a associação e quanto mais integrantes melhor e mais barato. Toda dúvida e sugestão é bem vinda mesmo aquelas "bestas", que podem de certa forma tirar dúvida de muitos que é a função do forum.

*Podemos começar informando a localização dos provedores para definirmos como atuaremos (Exemplo: Região/Cidade - Estado):* 

*NetCintra - Grande SP (Zona Oeste) - São Paulo*



Anderson

----------


## armc_2003

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Já tentei participar de alguns sindicatos, porem o que ocorre é o desvio do foco principal o que aparece estar ocorrendo aqui..... no meu ponto de vista precisamos focar o que a maioria necessita (pequenos e grandes provedores) para se unirmos, nas discussões deste e outros tópicos se argumenta referente a redução do preço do MEGA dedicado que é importantissimo e essencial para concorrermos com as proprias operadoras.....
> 
> Se todos tiverem de acordo em focar a redução do MEGA podemos discutir quais empresas de telecom são mais viaveis em cada região ou em geral, elegemos um provedor para discutir tais assuntos regionalmente e/ou um geral.
> 
> Sugiro o tópico aberto, pois muitos usuários/provedores podem aderir a associação e quanto mais integrantes melhor e mais barato. Toda dúvida e sugestão é bem vinda mesmo aquelas "bestas", que podem de certa forma tirar dúvida de muitos que é a função do forum.
> 
> *Podemos começar informando a localização dos provedores para definirmos como atuaremos (Exemplo: Região/Cidade - Estado):* 
> ...


É justamente o problema! Tentei fazer isso há alguns meses atrás e não consegui resultados:
PROPONHO OUTRA SOLUÇÃO:
Para mostrar que somente empresas sérias estaram nessa empreitada, marquemos uma reunião por regiões, exemplo: o pessoal de Goiás se reune em um lugar específico em Goiânia e assim por diante. O contato pessoal é insubstituível. Garanto que se for assim vai dar resultados.
Eu me comprometo a ir em uma reunião desse tipo e depois postarmos os resultados das regionais. Assim poderemos avaliar todos os resultados e quem sabe organizar uma reunião nacional.
Infelizmente sem esse contato pessoal, acho que será MUITO difícil de realizarmos algo que preste.

----------


## Aprendiz

A ANID vai abrir POP em Alagoas. 

Maiores informações www.anid.com.br com percival

----------


## geba3uer

> A ANID vai abrir POP em Alagoas. 
> 
> Maiores informações www.anid.com.br com percival


Amigo virei o site da ANID e não achei informação relacionada a venda de link de internet, enviei e-mail para eles e nada, para o estado de SC existe algum POP.

----------


## Aprendiz

> Amigo virei o site da ANID e não achei informação relacionada a venda de link de internet, enviei e-mail para eles e nada, para o estado de SC existe algum POP.



(83) 3042 5793

Falar com:

Alexandra
Viviane
ou Percival

----------


## izaufernandes

Entrei novamente em contato com o consultor da Oi/telemar que é a unica que fornece link dedicado aqui na minha região Oeste da Bahia e ele disse que a oi cancelou a venda do produto link dedicado pelo periodo de 2 anos na bahia e em alguns outros estados que a mesma trabalha. Agora fud... Alguém aí confirma a informação ou tem alguma coisa mais consistente? Obrigado.

----------


## portalink

> Entrei novamente em contato com o consultor da Oi/telemar que é a unica que fornece link dedicado aqui na minha região Oeste da Bahia e ele disse que a oi cancelou a venda do produto link dedicado pelo periodo de 2 anos na bahia e em alguns outros estados que a mesma trabalha. Agora fud... Alguém aí confirma a informação ou tem alguma coisa mais consistente? Obrigado.


Esta informação está correta, falei com o pessoal de Minas Gerais, Gerencia de Atndimento Empresarial e realmente foi cancelada a venda de link da Oi.

Sv tiver interesse entre em contato, comigo a depender de onde vc estiver aqui na Bahia, talvez podemos tentar outras soluções. [email protected] ou por MP.

Valeu.

----------


## deniss

ola o todos liguei ontem pra oi passei 40 minutos em ligacao e os atendentes nao sabe o q 'e link dedicado ou (IP CONNECT) depois de tanto eu dizer q NAO QUERO VELOX aqui na minha localidade tambem a oi nao istala velox , A decima atendente me falou q a oi concelou as istalacoes de link dedicado em minha cidade.

agora eu estou pretedendo pegar link de outra cidade comm a embratel 



valor do mb 3000.00


abraco a todos  :Adore:

----------


## ejcNet

Sou do interior de pernambuco e também tive muitas dificuldades em negociar link dedicado com a OI, embora nossa empresa seja detentora de SCM. Desisti e adquiri um outro link com a EMBRATEL; acho que a dificuldade está sendo gerada, não pela falta de estrutura das GRANDES, mas sim pela obsessão atual de quererem monopolizar o mercado.

----------


## NetoGO23

Colega tenho um consultor que pode conseguir para vocês, o nome dele é Rones e o numero do celular é (062) 8400-6079 ele atende de segunda a sexta no horário comercial.

Eu tenho praticamente certeza q ele vai conseguir o link para vocês mesmo sendo de outro estado.

Passei por tudo que vocês passaram e tentei varios consultores até que o Rones em 1 mês consegui já deixar funcionando um link de 2mb Full a 2.796,00 mensal e não paguei taxa de instalação.

----------


## Pirigoso

pq vc nao se associam a UNOTEL? dependendo da localidade R$ 500,00 o mega, agora sim que estas associações vao tomar força., aqui ta me balançando so que me impede é o custo para virar membro 9000.00, acho que eles estao explorando isso d+

----------


## izaufernandes

> pq vc nao se associam a UNOTEL? dependendo da localidade R$ 500,00 o mega, agora sim que estas associações vao tomar força., aqui ta me balançando so que me impede é o custo para virar membro 9000.00, acho que eles estao explorando isso d+


A cidade mais próxima que a unotel atende fica a uns 300km daqui, estado do Goiás, eu acho que ela nem pode mandar o link para área da oi. Se fosse viável seria bom demais, já tô de saco cheio de ficar ligando e ouvindo conversa esperando etc etc etc.

----------


## 1929

> A cidade mais próxima que a unotel atende fica a uns 300km daqui, estado do Goiás, eu acho que ela nem pode mandar o link para área da oi. Se fosse viável seria bom demais, já tô de saco cheio de ficar ligando e ouvindo conversa esperando etc etc etc.



Tem também a ANID.
Mas com certeza todas estas entidades não terão link para todos os lugares no momento. Mas é uma questão de tempo para formar uma malha respeitável.
Por ex. a ANID tem POP em Porto Alegre e já tem um projeto para atravessar o estado de leste a oeste, até a cidade de Uruguaiana. São 600km em linha reta. Mas vai beneficiar muita gente pelo caminho. 
E na ANID o custo de associação é baixo. Na Unotel a filosofia é de tornar-se um acionista. Por isso o investimento é mais alto, pois visa retorno atravéz do rendimento das ações. Um lote de ações a um ano e pouco era de 5.000,00. Agora já está em 9.000,00.

----------


## geba3uer

> Tem também a ANID.
> Mas com certeza todas estas entidades não terão link para todos os lugares no momento. Mas é uma questão de tempo para formar uma malha respeitável.
> Por ex. a ANID tem POP em Porto Alegre e já tem um projeto para atravessar o estado de leste a oeste, até a cidade de Uruguaiana. São 600km em linha reta. Mas vai beneficiar muita gente pelo caminho. 
> E na ANID o custo de associação é baixo. Na Unotel a filosofia é de tornar-se um acionista. Por isso o investimento é mais alto, pois visa retorno atravéz do rendimento das ações. Um lote de ações a um ano e pouco era de 5.000,00. Agora já está em 9.000,00.



Amigos alguem teria uma solução para o Sul de Santa Catarina estou precisando mesmo de um link e estou disposto a buscar ele se for preciso.

----------


## armc_2003

> pq vc nao se associam a UNOTEL? dependendo da localidade R$ 500,00 o mega, agora sim que estas associações vao tomar força., aqui ta me balançando so que me impede é o custo para virar membro 9000.00, acho que eles estao explorando isso d+


Acho que esse custo em especial não existe mais. Penso que você deve se preocupar com o custo de abrir um POP, é isso que está me acabando ....

----------


## armc_2003

> A cidade mais próxima que a unotel atende fica a uns 300km daqui, estado do Goiás, eu acho que ela nem pode mandar o link para área da oi. Se fosse viável seria bom demais, já tô de saco cheio de ficar ligando e ouvindo conversa esperando etc etc etc.


Acredito que você esteja enganado, a UNOTEL tem POP lá em Anápolis, esse eu já visitei pessoalmente. A ANID tem POP lá em Goiânia no setor Bueno, esse ainda não pude visiatar, mas o farei.

----------


## armc_2003

Vamos mover este tópico para Associacao de provedores, pagar menos no link acredito que seja mais pertinente ao assunto que estamos tratando, sem falar que lá também contem outras informações que podem ter maior valor.

----------


## Aprendiz

> pq vc nao se associam a UNOTEL? dependendo da localidade R$ 500,00 o mega, agora sim que estas associações vao tomar força., aqui ta me balançando so que me impede é o custo para virar membro 9000.00, acho que eles estao explorando isso d+


Pirigoso 

Bom dia!

Gostaria de saber se a UNOTEL ainda estão aceitando membros, pois liguei para lá em março e fui informado que não estavam aceitando mais.

----------


## Aprendiz

> A cidade mais próxima que a unotel atende fica a uns 300km daqui, estado do Goiás, eu acho que ela nem pode mandar o link para área da oi. Se fosse viável seria bom demais, já tô de saco cheio de ficar ligando e ouvindo conversa esperando etc etc etc.


Já tentou entrar em contato do ANID?

Home - ANID - ASSOCIAÇÃO NACIONAL PARA INCLUSÃO DIGITAL

----------


## Genis

> Vamos criar um grupo de discução moderado em algum dos servicos, Live ou google gropus.
> 
> Alguem tem preferencia por algum deles?
> 
> Abraço


o google é otimo, eu tenho um la para fazer orçamento entre amigos ficou show, quando um dos amigos vai comprar equipamentos para o seu provedor primeiro ele cota e coloca em discução o preço que encontro, ai sempre tem um que concegue um preço diferente em um distribuidor diferente ai comunica a todos, o melhor preço. posso dizer ficou otimo mesmo.

----------


## Genis

> É justamente o problema! Tentei fazer isso há alguns meses atrás e não consegui resultados:
> PROPONHO OUTRA SOLUÇÃO:
> Para mostrar que somente empresas sérias estaram nessa empreitada, marquemos uma reunião por regiões, exemplo: o pessoal de Goiás se reune em um lugar específico em Goiânia e assim por diante. O contato pessoal é insubstituível. Garanto que se for assim vai dar resultados.
> Eu me comprometo a ir em uma reunião desse tipo e depois postarmos os resultados das regionais. Assim poderemos avaliar todos os resultados e quem sabe organizar uma reunião nacional.
> Infelizmente sem esse contato pessoal, acho que será MUITO difícil de realizarmos algo que preste.


eu tenho um dica, ser montar uma reunião no estado de são paulo consigo levar o diretor comercial da telefonica para discutirmos assuntos deste modo.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Amigos alguem teria uma solução para o Sul de Santa Catarina estou precisando mesmo de um link e estou disposto a buscar ele se for preciso.


Olá,

eu tenho soluções para 60 cidades de todo o Brasil. Qual é a sua cidade?

----------


## jociano

> Olá,
> 
> eu tenho soluções para 60 cidades de todo o Brasil. Qual é a sua cidade?


Tem para capiltal Teresina no Piauí?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Tem para capiltal Teresina no Piauí?


Jociano,

consigo atender 19 estados do Brasil (capitais, regiões metropolitanas e algumas cidades médias do interior), mas o seu estado, Piauí, ainda não é atendido. Provavelmente no início do próximo ano.

----------


## Aprendiz

> Jociano,
> 
> consigo atender 19 estados do Brasil (capitais, regiões metropolitanas e algumas cidades médias do interior), mas o seu estado, Piauí, ainda não é atendido. Provavelmente no início do próximo ano.


Marcelo

Boa Noite!

1. Quais os estados e as cidades do interior, pois vai aparecer vários posts com a mesma pergunta?

2. Você tem alguma site?

Agradece 

Aprendiz.

----------


## armc_2003

> Jociano,
> 
> consigo atender 19 estados do Brasil (capitais, regiões metropolitanas e algumas cidades médias do interior), mas o seu estado, Piauí, ainda não é atendido. Provavelmente no início do próximo ano.


Marcelo, que solução vem a ser esta?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Marcelo
> 
> Boa Noite!
> 
> 1. Quais os estados e as cidades do interior, pois vai aparecer vários posts com a mesma pergunta?
> 
> 2. Você tem alguma site?
> 
> Agradece 
> ...


Boa noite,

em primeiro lugar são muitas cidades. Em segundo não sei se é permitido fazer esse tipo de publicidade aqui. Em terceiro, envolve, além da minha empresa, uma grande operadora de telecomunicação. Melhor enviar uma mensagem. Vou pensar a respeito e ver como posso disponibilizar essa informação aqui.

----------


## armc_2003

> eu tenho um dica, ser montar uma reunião no estado de são paulo consigo levar o diretor comercial da telefonica para discutirmos assuntos deste modo.


Toma frente com o pessoal da sua região, eu estou muito longe dai, forma um grupo de empresarios e discutam a idéia, eu já tenho trocado idéias com o pessoal da UNOTEL e eles são muito abertos pra isso, e se tiver demanda entre o seu grupo eles vão pessoalmente discutir como implantar a rede e tudo sobre o assunto.
Me mantenha informado, por favor...

----------


## deniss

Marcelo moro em alagoas tem viabilidade se anum me diz qual o lugar mas perto daqui q eu talves vou buscar :Captain:

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Marcelo moro em alagoas tem viabilidade se anum me diz qual o lugar mas perto daqui q eu talves vou buscar


Sim,

Maceió e mais 07 cidades.

----------


## deniss

> Sim,
> 
> Maceió e mais 07 cidades.




pode me add no msn q conversamos a respeito



[email protected]

estou online


abraco :Laugh:

----------


## jociano

> Sim,
> 
> Maceió e mais 07 cidades.


Marcelo e na capital Teresina-PI?

----------


## izaufernandes

Também estou precisando se for possível será a salvação da lavoura Marcelo.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Também estou precisando para Barreiras-Ba, se for possível será a salvação da lavoura Marcelo.


Bom dia,

na Bahia, por enquanto, somente na região da capital, Salvador.




> Marcelo e na capital Teresina-PI?


No Piauí por enquanto ainda não.

Informo a todos que pretendo abrir um anúncio sobre os serviços o que facilitará para todos.

----------


## Shturbo Internet

Detalhe este link de 100mb down por 5mb up limita a apenas 30 packets por sessão IP ou seja um cliente com Virus pode derrubar o link, não serviria para provedor! 




> kkkkkk aki tbm é assim... cobra 4 dedicados sendo que vem um ai fico pagando em juizo... mas é complicado ficar pagando mais de R$600,00 em 1Mb de link dedicado quando os concorrentes vem isso Turbo Ultra Banda Larga 
> 
> kkkkk
> 
> mas ainda tá tranquilo rsrs

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Entrei novamente em contato com o consultor da Oi/telemar que é a unica que fornece link dedicado aqui na minha região Oeste da Bahia e ele disse que a oi cancelou a venda do produto link dedicado pelo periodo de 2 anos na bahia e em alguns outros estados que a mesma trabalha. Agora fud... Alguém aí confirma a informação ou tem alguma coisa mais consistente? Obrigado.


Olá,

Entra em contato com operadoras como GVT, Telefonica, Embratel e Global Crossing, apesar de não atuarem na sua região elas podem levar o link dedicado por meio da operadora local.

Aqui na grande SP é a mesma coisa... aqui sou atendido somente pela Telefonica.... nem a Embratel chega aqui... fiz cotação com a GVT (Paraná) e Global Crossing (Brasil) que atuam em boa parte do Brasil, referente ao preço não sai muito diferente das locais.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> eu tenho um dica, ser montar uma reunião no estado de são paulo consigo levar o diretor comercial da telefonica para discutirmos assuntos deste modo.



Olá Genis,

Seria bem interessante esta reunião com a Operadora.

Eu já estou mexendo os pausinhos, estou vendo com algumas operadoras a compra de um link de 10, 20Mb para compartilhar entre os provedores.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Olá,
> 
> eu tenho soluções para 60 cidades de todo o Brasil. Qual é a sua cidade?



Olá Marcelo,

Verifica as soluções para o centro das cidades de Cotia, São Roque e Ibiuna no Estado de São Paulo.

Coloca custos para compra acima de 2Mb full.



Anderson

----------


## Shturbo Internet

Prezado Marcelo, bom dia;
Que tipo de serviço é esse, Links?
Se for Me passa uma contação de + 1MB com 50% e 100% para posse de goias, e se possivel para Gaucha do norte-MT os mesmo link.
fico no aguardo Obrigado...




> Boa noite,
> 
> em primeiro lugar são muitas cidades. Em segundo não sei se é permitido fazer esse tipo de publicidade aqui. Em terceiro, envolve, além da minha empresa, uma grande operadora de telecomunicação. Melhor enviar uma mensagem. Vou pensar a respeito e ver como posso disponibilizar essa informação aqui.

----------


## 1929

Estive ontem com um consultor Brasiltelecom/OI.
Ele me confirmou a decisão da OI em não trabalhar mais com os produtos IP Corporate e IP Diamante, que eram os nomes dados pela Brasil Telecom.
Ele me mostrou a circular da OI a todos os consultores.
Até 15 de junho é para agilizar todos os contratos em andamento.
Quem tem, tem, quem não tem, não vai ter mais. E pior, quem já tem, não vai conseguir fazer upgrade.
Outros produtos, como ADSL, IP Profissional, continuarão. Na verdade estes são os mesmos serviços, só que no IP Profissional, tem 1 IP fixo. No resto é igual a adsl.
A Oi vai focar mais em internet móvel
Daí perguntei: e eu como fico? Ele me disse para que ficasse tranquilo porque ele tem também representação da Claro e já está pegando consultoria também da Embratel que pertence grande parte para a Claro e que este serviço estaria disponível para nós.
Só que pela outorga que a OI tem, esta interconexão com a rede OI, deveria ser obrigatória.
Como nós pequenos vamos brigar com uma gigante? Mais uma vêz seria papel para entidades representativas.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Prezado Marcelo, bom dia;
> Que tipo de serviço é esse, Links?
> Se for Me passa uma contação de + 1MB com 50% e 100% para posse de goias, e se possivel para Gaucha do norte-MT os mesmo link.
> fico no aguardo Obrigado...


Muitos ainda não entenderam que nenhuma operadora vende link dedicado como se vende um pacote fechado, guardado em uma prateleira, prontinho para ser entregue. É preciso demonstrar real interesse, fazer levantamento de viabilidade e de custos, assinar contrato, etc. Por esse motivo não respondi a algumas perguntas. Quem realmente precisa e está de fato querendo o produto percebe-se logo.

Resumindo: quem estiver precisando realmente (não apenas curiosidade) entre em contato [email protected]

----------


## yondaime

Ha.. esse é boa, 
1929, abandona a Oi.
Procure Unotel , Embratel , Intelig ..
tudos menos a OI!

mas o caso da Oi pelo menos aqui na região eles migraram muitos equipamentos de 1gbps para 8gbps e refizeram a maior parte da rede (enlaces) dos mesmo..
o problema é que agora o pessoal tá focado em telefonia e o custo para atender o link full não tá compensando para a Oi nos preços de concorrência que ela tá enfrentando , então ela tá deixando pra lá e tá entrando pocando com Adsl/Velox em tudo quanto é buraco (principalmente agora) que ela cato a Brasiltelecom , tá trocando os Dslam's das cidades grande (para adsl2+) e jogando os antigos pro interior, e os conversores de fibra de 1gbps vindo tudo pro interior .

na minha região estourou velox pra tudo quanto é canto, e eu acredito que é isso..
velox gasta mais banda mas é 10% de garantia e as vezes dá até menos e a telemar não precisa ficar dando suporte sla de 4hrs e sim de 15 dias  :Stupid: 

no mais..
acho que agora a alternativa para os provedores é procurar operadoras que gostem apenas de atender grandes clientes, que é o caso da Unotel.. a embratel tá meia burocratica mas o upgrade dela é até rápido..

----------


## Genis

> Toma frente com o pessoal da sua região, eu estou muito longe dai, forma um grupo de empresarios e discutam a idéia, eu já tenho trocado idéias com o pessoal da UNOTEL e eles são muito abertos pra isso, e se tiver demanda entre o seu grupo eles vão pessoalmente discutir como implantar a rede e tudo sobre o assunto.
> Me mantenha informado, por favor...


Ok pode deixar

----------


## agpnet

> para quem mora no sul de minas gerais na grande são paulo e rio de janeiro, a melhor solução em link dedicado é a Universal Telecom
> 
> www.unitelco.com.br
> 
> Não vão ter dor de cabeça e em caso de visada perfeita para a torre deles, instalação em no máximo 11 dias. 
> 
> 
> Obrigado.


byosni, excelente empresa! Muito obrigado! Instalaram o link em 5 dias uteis!
A latência é muito baixa, o suporte é excelente.

----------


## byosni

> byosni, excelente empresa! Muito obrigado! Instalaram o link em 5 dias uteis!
> A latência é muito baixa, o suporte é excelente.


 Que bom que deu certo!

até mais...

----------


## admskill

todo mundo que eu conheço que tem dedicado da Oi depois que instala nao consegue aumentar ! Eles são muito fracos e escrotos !

----------


## 1929

> todo mundo que eu conheço que tem dedicado da Oi depois que instala nao consegue aumentar ! Eles são muito fracos e escrotos !


Eu li o oficio interno de serviço, onde diz que até 15/06 é para os consultores agilizarem todos os contratos, pois depois disso, quem tem tem, quem não tem, não tem mais. Nem aumento de banda.

----------


## Não Registrado

> Eu li o oficio interno de serviço, onde diz que até 15/06 é para os consultores agilizarem todos os contratos, pois depois disso, quem tem tem, quem não tem, não tem mais. Nem aumento de banda.



Aqui no paraná tem a copel. 2mb R$ 1250,00 4 mb R$ 2190,00 e tem mais a mesmo vende especificamente pra provedores.

----------


## 1929

E com relação a postura da OI, tem mais coisas acontecendo.
Eles não querem mais aceitar os contratos com as entidades filantrópicas, onde eles aceitavam debitar contribuições para estas entidades na própria conta telefônica. Dizem que dá prejuízo para eles.
E eles cobram 10% por este serviço. Eu entendo que isto deveria ser feito de forma totalmente gratuíta, pois como eles são outorgados, naada mais justo que eles devolvessem algum benefício a pelo menos entidades filantrópicas.
10% nem agiota está cobrando para intermediar dinheiro.
Vi um deputado dizendo que isso tem que ser revisto, inclusive que o CADE não analisou ainda a fusão. Na verdade, ninguém até agora questionou esta fusão. Quando a Perdigão e a Sadia anunciaram a fusão, logo apareceu o CADE para analisar. Porque na fusão da OI ninguém comentou nada? Será que as esferas superiores não tem interesse nesta análise? Acho que não tem mesmo, pois até mudaram a lei para permitir a fusão. Aí entraria o papel do CADE para declarar a constitucionalidade da mudança ou não. Mas acho que neste caso, abafaram o CADE.

E já notei que eles (OI) endureceram o jogo com relação ao preço dos links adsl. Antes aqui na minha região tinha 1 mega+fone fixo c/400minutos local por 89,00. Agora só a adsl fica em 89,00 e paga mais a assinatura básica com 200minutos. Neste aspecto fica melhor para nós provedores.

OI, a futura única operadora a operar no país. Será que vai acontecer isso?

----------


## Josue Guedes

Se os provedores tiverem que depender de serviços das teles, não haverá mais provedor. Acredito que o futuro seja outras empresa que vendem link como Unotel e outros. Os preço de links dedicados das estão fora da realidade. Isso sem contar que as aplicações e os usuários estão cada vez mais exigentes, a necessidade de entregar banda e mais banda vai sempre aumentar, quando você fala em 128k para alguns parece ser piada.

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Se os provedores tiverem que depender de serviços das teles, não haverá mais provedor. Acredito que o futuro seja outras empresa que vendem link como Unotel e outros. Os preço de links dedicados das estão fora da realidade. Isso sem contar que as aplicações e os usuários estão cada vez mais exigentes, a necessidade de entregar banda e mais banda vai sempre aumentar, quando você fala em 128k para alguns parece ser piada.


por isso mesmo que eu tenho diversos planos, rsrs justamente pra não rirem quando eu falo de 128k rs
a titulo de curiosidade quais planos voces comercializam nas empresas de voces?
aqui tenho o seguinte
128k
256k
320k
512k
750k
1mb
e voces?

----------


## admskill

> Eu li o oficio interno de serviço, onde diz que até 15/06 é para os consultores agilizarem todos os contratos, pois depois disso, quem tem tem, quem não tem, não tem mais. Nem aumento de banda.


 

Pois é amigo, eu acho que eles não vão muito longe não ... o povo brasileiro tem sempre o seu jeitinhu de conseguir algo prova disso foi um cliente meu semana passada que fez um serviço comigo no qual ele foi buscar um link em 68Km de distância no rádio. Tudo isso pq a Oi está com a analise do pedido do link dele há mais de 8 meses e até agora não deram o veredito ! Mas fora isso sempre tem uma operadora ou uma maneira de se conseguir um link ... a parada é não desistir !

----------


## Não Registrado

> Se os provedores tiverem que depender de serviços das teles, não haverá mais provedor. Acredito que o futuro seja outras empresa que vendem link como Unotel e outros. Os preço de links dedicados das estão fora da realidade. Isso sem contar que as aplicações e os usuários estão cada vez mais exigentes, a necessidade de entregar banda e mais banda vai sempre aumentar, quando você fala em 128k para alguns parece ser piada.



Acho que o minimo que nós deveriamos estar vendendo é 512kbps de velocidade pro cliente, acho bem justo pro cliente, agora vender 128k dá até vergonha. 
Com o preço que tá fica inviavel mesmo trabalhar assim. Imagine pagar R$ 1.300,00 reais em 1 mb dedicado, sendo que não dá pra por 10 clientes de 1 mb.
O cliente liga a tv, (globo) no horário nobre, e vê a empresa vendendo 10 mb por R$ 49,90 mensal, ele já te pergunta quantos megas é a sua internet.

rir pra não chorar

----------


## Josue Guedes

> por isso mesmo que eu tenho diversos planos, rsrs justamente pra não rirem quando eu falo de 128k rs
> a titulo de curiosidade quais planos voces comercializam nas empresas de voces?
> aqui tenho o seguinte
> 128k
> 256k
> 320k
> 512k
> 750k
> 1mb
> e voces?


Questão é quanto você consegue vender 1 mega, eu aqui trabalho com 128k e 256k, 1 mega, nem pensar. Não tenho link para isso. Aqui na minha cidade Velox 1 mega dá um mega mesmo. Cheguei a usar no começo de tão bom que é. R$130,00 não dá para min fazer esse preço, sendo que pago mais de 1k no mega.

----------


## jociano

> Pois é amigo, eu acho que eles não vão muito longe não ... o povo brasileiro tem sempre o seu jeitinhu de conseguir algo prova disso foi um cliente meu semana passada que fez um serviço comigo no qual ele foi buscar um link em 68Km de distância no rádio. Tudo isso pq a Oi está com a analise do pedido do link dele há mais de 8 meses e até agora não deram o veredito ! Mas fora isso sempre tem uma operadora ou uma maneira de se conseguir um link ... a parada é não desistir !


É verdade!

----------


## jociano

> Questão é quanto você consegue vender 1 mega, eu aqui trabalho com 128k e 256k, 1 mega, nem pensar. Não tenho link para isso. Aqui na minha cidade Velox 1 mega dá um mega mesmo. Cheguei a usar no começo de tão bom que é. R$130,00 não dá para min fazer esse preço, sendo que pago mais de 1k no mega.


Complicado mesmo!

----------


## braw

Oi nao quer vender mais, Embratel nao vende por tel soh com consultor e esses nunca retornam a ligaçao, nao me sobra nada aki no MS... tenho um balanceador aki com um link full de 4mb e um ADSL de 4mb pra ajudar, mas nao resolve, o adsl nao atende com qualidade os clientes fica complicado realmente trabalhar assim... acho mais viavel a ideia de se associar e por quente pra reivindicar meus direitos de licenciado SCM, mas para isso seria necessario a cooperaçao de todos envolvidos, tantos da mesma associaçao, quanto de outras... pq sinceramente brigar sozinho nao dá.

----------


## geba3uer

> Oi nao quer vender mais, Embratel nao vende por tel soh com consultor e esses nunca retornam a ligaçao, nao me sobra nada aki no MS... tenho um balanceador aki com um link full de 4mb e um ADSL de 4mb pra ajudar, mas nao resolve, o adsl nao atende com qualidade os clientes fica complicado realmente trabalhar assim... acho mais viavel a ideia de se associar e por quente pra reivindicar meus direitos de licenciado SCM, mas para isso seria necessario a cooperaçao de todos envolvidos, tantos da mesma associaçao, quanto de outras... pq sinceramente brigar sozinho nao dá.



Não sei se o caso é o mesmo mas quem entende mais de leis com certeza sabera responder, isso não seria um caso de DAMPIN não sei se é assim que escreve, onde uma empresa vende um produto a um valor abaixo do custo de produção ou no nosso caso forncecimento justamente com o objetivo de acabar com a concorencia, mesmo trazendo prejuizo a mesma momentaneamente mas com o objetivo futuro de dominar o mercado e ai sim ditar as regras, sei que isso quando se trata de produtos é crime, agora acho que seria interessante analizar isso de forma mais minuciosa para dessa forma ver se não conseguiriamos uma redução nos preços dos links

----------


## Josue Guedes

Pois é, eu sempre pensei nisso, como pode me pedirem 1k no mega de link, e vender ADSL 1 mega por 130 conto. Claro que tem diferença de um serviço para o outro, mais que existe ai um abuso existe sim.

----------


## Shturbo Internet

Brows.. e aqui em Brasília e outras regiões atendidas por nos que a BRT-OI Esta vendendo 1mg por 59,00, 8mg por 169,00, 50mg por 400,00...
E como a Oi já comprou ações e em todas a Operadoras e opera e qse 100% do país ela vai começas a monopolizar mesmo...
Ta certo q dede de que ela comprou a BRT o atendimento, serviço e etc... tem melhorado porem eu acho que agora e muito mais fácil perdemos clientes para esse tipo de serviço do que pro 3G...

----------


## 2KILLER2

> Pois é, eu sempre pensei nisso, como pode me pedirem 1k no mega de link, e vender ADSL 1 mega por 130 conto. Claro que tem diferença de um serviço para o outro, mais que existe ai um abuso existe sim.


Talvez usar a idéia de processar a telemar e outras teles por Antitruste, pedindo a justiça através de liminar para liberar o ADSL como link principal em locais onde as teles não dão suporte a dedicado (alegando ter pago o SCM a Anatel e este não estar sendo respeitado pela mesma e pelas Teles). 

Lembrando que... isso so teria força com uma associação de provedores.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Brows.. e aqui em Brasília e outras regiões atendidas por nos que a BRT-OI Esta vendendo 1mg por 59,00, 8mg por 169,00, 50mg por 400,00...
> E como a Oi já comprou ações e em todas a Operadoras e opera e qse 100% do país ela vai começas a monopolizar mesmo...
> Ta certo q dede de que ela comprou a BRT o atendimento, serviço e etc... tem melhorado porem eu acho que agora e muito mais fácil perdemos clientes para esse tipo de serviço do que pro 3G...


É, 8 mega por R$169,00, acho que nestes lugares provedor a radio deve estar complicado mesmo. O pior é que se agente analisar bem as coisas, é que que complica mesmo, imaginem se um provedor tivesse um link de alguns Gigas, e tivesse como entregar 8 mega por R$169,00, qual tecnologia seria usada? ADSL pelo que sei a implantação é cara, o que vocês sugerem? Isso é só uma curiosidade.

----------


## UltraFox

CENTENAS DE TORRES MIMO !!! TORRES com metros de distancia dos clientes !!! metros para não falar em centimetros !!! 20 clientes por cartão nada mais !!!

----------


## jociano

Galéra se falando em solução sem fio tem como atender, porem o custo de implantação é muito alto, praticamente a mesma coisa do ADSL.

----------


## 1929

Eu tenho o mesmo entendimento. A prática de dumping é condenada na nossa legislação. O dumping no caso das teles está na venda da adsl por baixo. Mas com certeza eles não estão perdendo. 
Então na prática nao seria dumping, mas sim monopólio.

Agora eu pergunto: onde as teles compram os links para repassar a nós? Quem abre essa caixa preta para saber o real valor destes links?

Se alega que o link full é mais caro porque o upload é maior do que no adsl. Mas mesmo assim, comparando o preço de link adsl e full, baseado no upload de cada um, ainda existe uma diferença gritante. Alega-se também que o número de conexões na adsl é limitado pela operadora e no link full não.
Mas ainda não justifica a diferença de preço.
Onde fica o CADE neste caso da OI? Quando a Sadia e a Perdigão fizeram a fusão, logo apareceram autoridades para invocar a análise do CADE para ver se não há prejuizo para o consumidor. E no caso da OI, ninguém invocou o CADE. Pelo contrário, fizeram passar goela abaixo uma alteração na lei para permitir a fusão. E logo vindo das cabeças que anos atrás eram contra as privatizações das Teles, porque poderia favorecer futuramente a criação de grandes monopólios.
Amigos, a coisa é mais grave e mais profundo do que nós podemos imaginar. Ontem assisti a uma entrevista do delegado Protógenes na TV Cultura, onde ele disse textualmente que o Daniel Dantas montou um enorme guarda-chuva com cerca de 160 varetas, sendo cada vareta uma extensão da quadrilha. O homem investigou tudo. Pena que ele usou meios não legais para escutar conversas telefônicas e isso incomodou todo mundo, desde situação até oposição, porque na prática todos eles estão puxando para o mesmo lado, o bolso próprio. E agora ele, Protógenes é que está sendo perseguido.
Só nos resta pressionar Abramulti e outras entidades representativas. Estou me associando a ANID e vou tentar levantar esta bandeira lá. O CADE precisa analisar esta fusão.

----------


## NetoGO23

Pessoal eu chegou a revista pra mim da falando que a OI vai direcionar mais os investimentos em Serviços Cooporativos, Empresa e Micro Empresas.

Brasileiro Ã© vÃ­tima da falta de concorrÃªncia na banda larga - NotÃ­cias - PC WORLD

Banda larga 3G representa um terÃ§o das reclamaÃ§Ãµes em telefonia - NotÃ­cias - PC WORLD

Impasse em leilÃ£o da Anatel atrasa chegada do WiMax no Brasil - NotÃ­cias - PC WORLD

Oi proibida de habilitar novas linhas em GO por excesso de reclamaÃ§Ãµes - NotÃ­cias - PC WORLD

Não achei a revista online mas vou procurar e vejo se acho, se não achar digitalizo e mando para vcs.

As ADSL de 8MB aqui na minha cidade tá de 199,00 e na verdade custa passar de 4mb mas a media é 3mb.
Desde que a OI comprou a BrasilTelecom as ADSL daqui some o sinal varias vezes ao dia e ai tem q desligar o modem, ligar de novo e pra voltar logo (AINDA BEM QUE TENHO LINK DEDICADO 2mb=2.796,72 + 213,00 Roteador 3Com).
Isso pra mim tá sendo bom pq os """Provedores""" que usam ADSL estão com os clientes muito Insatisfeitos.
Mas eles não vão dar muita prioridade a 3G domesticas e nem ADSL Residenciais. Isso foi o que o representante da OI falou a revista.

O NOSSO FORTE É O SUPORTE, DESCONTOS EM MANUTEÇÕES PARA CLIENTES E VENDA DE PEÇAS MAIS BARATAS PARA CLIENTES.

----------


## Shturbo Internet

É, é complicado mesmo, mais tem mercado pra todos.... 
Tecnologia para se entregar velocidades acima de 1mb:
Cliente em 5.8;
Cliente por HPN, similar a Tecnologia DSL, porem mais barata;
Clinete pela rede eletrica;
Adsl ainda ficaria mais cara que todas acima citadas.
Uma rede para atender 300 cliente residencias por HPN ficaria em tornor de 55mil fora os alugueis dos postes... já predial que é o ideal fica em torno de 40 mil...

*vcs já repararam que todos os outros tipos de prestação de serviço sobem todos os anos, somente banda larga baixa o valor e aumento a velocidade... até telefone move e fixo.. esta subindo..* 
*Mais como postado por um colega.. o 3g esta se quebrando em reclamações... no começo do ano de 2008 eu previ que a claro iria ter congestionamento na rede inteira devido o numero de 3g vendidos até no Maximo o meio deste ano! os problemas começaram em abril e ainda continuam.. eu ainda acho que a claro, vivo, tim.. vão se dar conta logo logo que vender 3g é inviável pois um 1mb 3g é equivalente a 16 linha de celular fazendo ligações e elas ganham muito mais com ligações do que com BDL...* 





> É, 8 mega por R$169,00, acho que nestes lugares provedor a radio deve estar complicado mesmo. O pior é que se agente analisar bem as coisas, é que que complica mesmo, imaginem se um provedor tivesse um link de alguns Gigas, e tivesse como entregar 8 mega por R$169,00, qual tecnologia seria usada? ADSL pelo que sei a implantação é cara, o que vocês sugerem? Isso é só uma curiosidade.

----------


## 1929

Aqui na minha cidade com a fusão aumentou a oferta de assinaturas banda larga pela OI. Mas a qualidade que era excelente, caiu. Aumentou a latencia, Acho que estão sobrecarregando as instalações atuais.

E tenho a impressão que neste primeiro momento eles estão deixando de vender link full. E logo, logo eles irão começar a filtrar as conexões para ver quem está compartilhando ilegalmente. Afinal, os caras chegaram para quebrar com todo mundo. Até as outras operadoras grandes.
Eles não estão cobrando mais tarifa de interurbano. De fixo para fixo é preço local para todo Brasil. Celular não paga mais roamming. Tudo local.
E ainda tem o chip de 1 real que dá direito a usar vinte reais por dia durante o mês. Quem vai aguentar esta concorrencia? Em pouco tempo os concorrentes de fonia vão ter que entrar na concorrencia ou dar o lado... e na banda larga, acho que não vai ser diferente.
Se o CADE não entrar com analise de dummping log, vai sobrar pouca concorrencia para a OI.
E sabem quem está por trás da OI? os fundos de pensão são os grandes investidores. E sabem que está sempre no meio destas negociatas? Daniel Dantas.

----------


## Shturbo Internet

*É Vero!!!!*




> Aqui na minha cidade com a fusão aumentou a oferta de assinaturas banda larga pela OI. Mas a qualidade que era excelente, caiu. Aumentou a latencia, Acho que estão sobrecarregando as instalações atuais.
> 
> E tenho a impressão que neste primeiro momento eles estão deixando de vender link full. E logo, logo eles irão começar a filtrar as conexões para ver quem está compartilhando ilegalmente. Afinal, os caras chegaram para quebrar com todo mundo. Até as outras operadoras grandes.
> Eles não estão cobrando mais tarifa de interurbano. De fixo para fixo é preço local para todo Brasil. Celular não paga mais roamming. Tudo local.
> E ainda tem o chip de 1 real que dá direito a usar vinte reais por dia durante o mês. Quem vai aguentar esta concorrencia? Em pouco tempo os concorrentes de fonia vão ter que entrar na concorrencia ou dar o lado... e na banda larga, acho que não vai ser diferente.
> Se o CADE não entrar com analise de dummping log, vai sobrar pouca concorrencia para a OI.
> E sabem quem está por trás da OI? os fundos de pensão são os grandes investidores. E sabem que está sempre no meio destas negociatas? Daniel Dantas.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Amigo 1929,

estás realmente preocupado ou perdeu a elegância ou "chutou o balde?" rsrs

Mas de fato a Oi, que era bem pequena até pouco tempo, cresceu assustadoramente. Chegou praticamente ao Brasil todo e vai mexer profundamente com o mercado de telecom. Mas de qualquer forma era esperado a movimentação das grandes no sentido de voltar a controlar o mercado de banda larga após a explosão de provedores, a maioria irregular, no Brasil. 

Esse é apenas o primeiro assalto dessa grande luta. Atualmente há mais "provedores" do que boteco. No início dos anos 80 quem queria abrir um negócio próprio abria um boteco. Hoje quem pensa em abrir um negócio próprio compra um AP (quando muito uma RB e um cartão Engenius 8602), um pedaço de bambu ou um cano, uma omni Aquario e espeta no quintal ou no alto do telhado. As grandes perceberam isso, vão contra-atacar e os próximos assaltos da luta virão. Quem tiver peito de aço, estrutura e profissionalismo ficará no mercado; os outros continuarão atrapalhando e/ou terão de desistir.




> Aqui na minha cidade com a fusão aumentou a oferta de assinaturas banda larga pela OI. Mas a qualidade que era excelente, caiu. Aumentou a latencia, Acho que estão sobrecarregando as instalações atuais.
> 
> E tenho a impressão que neste primeiro momento eles estão deixando de vender link full. E logo, logo eles irão começar a filtrar as conexões para ver quem está compartilhando ilegalmente. Afinal, os caras chegaram para quebrar com todo mundo. Até as outras operadoras grandes.
> Eles não estão cobrando mais tarifa de interurbano. De fixo para fixo é preço local para todo Brasil. Celular não paga mais roamming. Tudo local.
> E ainda tem o chip de 1 real que dá direito a usar vinte reais por dia durante o mês. Quem vai aguentar esta concorrencia? Em pouco tempo os concorrentes de fonia vão ter que entrar na concorrencia ou dar o lado... e na banda larga, acho que não vai ser diferente.
> Se o CADE não entrar com analise de dummping log, vai sobrar pouca concorrencia para a OI.
> E sabem quem está por trás da OI? os fundos de pensão são os grandes investidores. E sabem que está sempre no meio destas negociatas? Daniel Dantas.

----------


## jociano

> Amigo 1929,
> 
> estás realmente preocupado ou perdeu a elegância ou "chutou o balde?" rsrs
> 
> Mas de fato a Oi, que era bem pequena até pouco tempo, cresceu assustadoramente. Chegou praticamente ao Brasil todo e vai mexer profundamente com o mercado de telecom. Mas de qualquer forma era esperado a movimentação das grandes no sentido de voltar a controlar o mercado de banda larga após a explosão de provedores, a maioria irregular, no Brasil. 
> 
> Esse é apenas o primeiro assalto dessa grande luta. Atualmente há mais "provedores" do que boteco. No início dos anos 80 quem queria abrir um negócio próprio abria um boteco. Hoje quem pensa em abrir um negócio próprio compra um AP (quando muito uma RB e um cartão Engenius 8602), um pedaço de bambu ou um cano, uma omni Aquario e espeta no quintal ou no alto do telhado. As grandes perceberam isso, vão contra-atacar e os próximos assaltos da luta virão. Quem tiver peito de aço, estrutura e profissionalismo ficará no mercado; os outros continuarão atrapalhando e/ou terão de desistir.


Então na sua (indireta) sincera opinião, abrir um provedor hoje é um mal negóçio?

----------


## geba3uer

> Amigo 1929,
> 
> estás realmente preocupado ou perdeu a elegância ou "chutou o balde?" rsrs
> 
> Mas de fato a Oi, que era bem pequena até pouco tempo, cresceu assustadoramente. Chegou praticamente ao Brasil todo e vai mexer profundamente com o mercado de telecom. Mas de qualquer forma era esperado a movimentação das grandes no sentido de voltar a controlar o mercado de banda larga após a explosão de provedores, a maioria irregular, no Brasil. 
> 
> Esse é apenas o primeiro assalto dessa grande luta. Atualmente há mais "provedores" do que boteco. No início dos anos 80 quem queria abrir um negócio próprio abria um boteco. Hoje quem pensa em abrir um negócio próprio compra um AP (quando muito uma RB e um cartão Engenius 8602), um pedaço de bambu ou um cano, uma omni Aquario e espeta no quintal ou no alto do telhado. As grandes perceberam isso, vão contra-atacar e os próximos assaltos da luta virão. Quem tiver peito de aço, estrutura e profissionalismo ficará no mercado; os outros continuarão atrapalhando e/ou terão de desistir.



Tenho que concordar plenamente com as observações do amigo acima, até para provedor via radio é bom que isso acontece desde que o mesmo siga a linha de pensamento do amigo acima.

----------


## 1929

> Amigo 1929,
> 
> estás realmente preocupado ou perdeu a elegância ou "chutou o balde?" rsrs
> 
> Mas de fato a Oi, que era bem pequena até pouco tempo, cresceu assustadoramente. Chegou praticamente ao Brasil todo e vai mexer profundamente com o mercado de telecom. Mas de qualquer forma era esperado a movimentação das grandes no sentido de voltar a controlar o mercado de banda larga após a explosão de provedores, a maioria irregular, no Brasil. 
> 
> Esse é apenas o primeiro assalto dessa grande luta. Atualmente há mais "provedores" do que boteco. No início dos anos 80 quem queria abrir um negócio próprio abria um boteco. Hoje quem pensa em abrir um negócio próprio compra um AP (quando muito uma RB e um cartão Engenius 8602), um pedaço de bambu ou um cano, uma omni Aquario e espeta no quintal ou no alto do telhado. As grandes perceberam isso, vão contra-atacar e os próximos assaltos da luta virão. Quem tiver peito de aço, estrutura e profissionalismo ficará no mercado; os outros continuarão atrapalhando e/ou terão de desistir.


Tem razão Marcelo,
Só com profissionalismo e boa representatividade é que poderemos lutar. 
Como eu não tenho SCM (ainda), não posso me associar na Abramulti. Mas logo vou seguir aquela orientação tua e vou te mandar documentação para começar a minha SCM. Dai vou incomodar os carar da Abramulti para entrar nesta briga.
Me associo também com a ANID.

Sim, Jociano, acho que atualmente não é um bom negócio. Mas outros ramos também não são. Cada um vai ter que procurar seu espaço, brigando. Só tenho medo é de não conseguir aumentar link quando precisar. Daí sim, "vou pro saco". 
Agora eu pergunto para voces: Como a GVT consegue planos de 10 mega por 59,90. Logicamente não chega a tanto pois eu testei num parente meu. Mas dá sempre entre 3 e 4 mega. Onde a GVT compra link tão barato? Volume? Ou por trás dos panos as operadoras se favorem umas às outras?

----------


## Josue Guedes

A Embratel aqui, não tem mais como aumentar o link de ninguém. Pede preço absurdo.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> É, é complicado mesmo, mais tem mercado pra todos.... 
> Tecnologia para se entregar velocidades acima de 1mb:
> Cliente em 5.8;
> Cliente por HPN, similar a Tecnologia DSL, porem mais barata;
> Clinete pela rede eletrica;
> Adsl ainda ficaria mais cara que todas acima citadas.
> Uma rede para atender 300 cliente residencias por HPN ficaria em tornor de 55mil fora os alugueis dos postes... já predial que é o ideal fica em torno de 40 mil...
> 
> *vcs já repararam que todos os outros tipos de prestação de serviço sobem todos os anos, somente banda larga baixa o valor e aumento a velocidade... até telefone move e fixo.. esta subindo..* 
> *Mais como postado por um colega.. o 3g esta se quebrando em reclamações... no começo do ano de 2008 eu previ que a claro iria ter congestionamento na rede inteira devido o numero de 3g vendidos até no Maximo o meio deste ano! os problemas começaram em abril e ainda continuam.. eu ainda acho que a claro, vivo, tim.. vão se dar conta logo logo que vender 3g é inviável pois um 1mb 3g é equivalente a 16 linha de celular fazendo ligações e elas ganham muito mais com ligações do que com BDL...*


Acredito que os provedores já devem ter que colocar essas previsões no orçamento.

----------


## portalink

> Tem razão Marcelo,
> Só com profissionalismo e boa representatividade é que poderemos lutar. 
> Como eu não tenho SCM (ainda), não posso me associar na Abramulti. Mas logo vou seguir aquela orientação tua e vou te mandar documentação para começar a minha SCM. Dai vou incomodar os carar da Abramulti para entrar nesta briga.
> Me associo também com a ANID.
> 
> Sim, Jociano, acho que atualmente não é um bom negócio. Mas outros ramos também não são. Cada um vai ter que procurar seu espaço, brigando. Só tenho medo é de não conseguir aumentar link quando precisar. Daí sim, "vou pro saco". 
> Agora eu pergunto para voces: Como a GVT consegue planos de 10 mega por 59,90. Logicamente não chega a tanto pois eu testei num parente meu. Mas dá sempre entre 3 e 4 mega. Onde a GVT compra link tão barato? Volume? Ou por trás dos panos as operadoras se favorem umas às outras?


Fica ai a pergunta a todos. De onde vem os links primarios e quanto custa?

Valeu

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Então na sua (indireta) sincera opinião, abrir um provedor hoje é um mal negóçio?


Jociano,

é um bom negócio. Mas abrir um provedor de internet (ou empresa de telecom) não pode ser igual, como muitos pensam, que abrir um butequim. Com planejamento, conhecimento, profissionalismo e dedicacão é possível conseguir o seu espaço.

Mas comprar uma omni Aquario (ou caseira, como tenho visto), espetar em um cano e revender ADSL está muito longe de se conseguir algo. Eu sei, eu sei... vão dizer: "É assim que se começa... bla... bla... blá..." Tudo bem, podem começar assim, mas deve saber como crescer, ter um mínimo de conhecimento e planejamento. Entretanto, ponham um mínimo de equipamentos decentes: uma boa Routerboard (ou PC AP), painéis, uma boa interconexão com a internet, suporte ao cliente, serviço de qualidade e não essa "avacalhação" que a maioria está fazendo com o mercado. Desculpe a franqueza, mas do jeito que está os amadores vão "arrebentar" com o ramo de provimento à internet.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

1929,

gosto dos seus comentários, pois são sensatos e, a meu ver, corretos. Disse o que precisa ser feito. 

Quanto aos links para os meus clientes eu "dou um jeito". Ocorre que a maioria não sabe como funciona a interconexão entre as grandes teles: é uma verdadeira "caixa preta". Mas, eu já abri e vi como funciona.




> Tem razão Marcelo,
> Só com profissionalismo e boa representatividade é que poderemos lutar. 
> Como eu não tenho SCM (ainda), não posso me associar na Abramulti. Mas logo vou seguir aquela orientação tua e vou te mandar documentação para começar a minha SCM. Dai vou incomodar os carar da Abramulti para entrar nesta briga.
> Me associo também com a ANID.
> 
> Sim, Jociano, acho que atualmente não é um bom negócio. Mas outros ramos também não são. Cada um vai ter que procurar seu espaço, brigando. Só tenho medo é de não conseguir aumentar link quando precisar. Daí sim, "vou pro saco". 
> Agora eu pergunto para voces: Como a GVT consegue planos de 10 mega por 59,90. Logicamente não chega a tanto pois eu testei num parente meu. Mas dá sempre entre 3 e 4 mega. Onde a GVT compra link tão barato? Volume? Ou por trás dos panos as operadoras se favorem umas às outras?

----------


## jociano

> Jociano,
> 
> é um bom negócio. Mas abrir um provedor de internet (ou empresa de telecom) não pode ser igual, como muitos pensam, que abrir um butequim. Com planejamento, conhecimento, profissionalismo e dedicacão é possível conseguir o seu espaço.
> 
> Mas comprar uma omni Aquario (ou caseira, como tenho visto), espetar em um cano e revender ADSL está muito longe de se conseguir algo. Eu sei, eu sei... vão dizer: "É assim que se começa... bla... bla... blá..." Tudo bem, podem começar assim, mas deve saber como crescer, ter um mínimo de conhecimento e planejamento. Entretanto, ponham um mínimo de equipamentos decentes: uma boa Routerboard (ou PC AP), painéis, uma boa interconexão com a internet, suporte ao cliente, serviço de qualidade e não essa "avacalhação" que a maioria está fazendo com o mercado. Desculpe a franqueza, mas do jeito que está os amadores vão "arrebentar" com o ramo de provimento à internet.


É justamente o que penso tambem, mas é melhor um engenheiro falando pois o povo aqui não acredita muito no que falamos, por isso a pergunta, pois dessa pergunta pudesse sair exatamente aquilo que penso e possa ser passados aos usuários deste fórum! Abraços!!!

----------


## geba3uer

> 1929,
> 
> gosto dos seus comentários, pois são sensatos e, a meu ver, corretos. Disse o que precisa ser feito. 
> 
> Quanto aos links para os meus clientes eu "dou um jeito". Ocorre que a maioria não sabe como funciona a interconexão entre as grandes teles: é uma verdadeira "caixa preta". Mas, eu já abri e vi como funciona.


Amigo ja que voce viu como funciona a coisa dos link primarios gostaria que passase umas dicas para se ter um maior exclarecimento do processo todo, alias uma outra questão no ramo em que voce é formado hoje é um bom investimento iniciar a carreira

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Pois é amigo, eu acho que eles não vão muito longe não ... o povo brasileiro tem sempre o seu jeitinhu de conseguir algo prova disso foi um cliente meu semana passada que fez um serviço comigo no qual ele foi buscar *um link em 68Km de distância no rádio*. Tudo isso pq a Oi está com a analise do pedido do link dele há mais de 8 meses e até agora não deram o veredito ! Mas fora isso sempre tem uma operadora ou uma maneira de se conseguir um link ... a parada é não desistir !


em que lugar do rio voce mora?!

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Questão é quanto você consegue vender 1 mega, eu aqui trabalho com 128k e 256k, 1 mega, nem pensar. Não tenho link para isso. Aqui na minha cidade Velox 1 mega dá um mega mesmo. Cheguei a usar no começo de tão bom que é. R$130,00 não dá para min fazer esse preço, sendo que pago mais de 1k no mega.


contratei aqui com a embratel 1 link de 1mb no começo do ano passado, depois consegui aumentar pra 16 mb com um consultor conhecido meu e pago o valor de 4mb porem os modens eu tive que providenciar, pois é tudo via par metalico =/

----------


## geba3uer

> contratei aqui com a embratel 1 link de 1mb no começo do ano passado, depois consegui aumentar pra 16 mb com um consultor conhecido meu e pago o valor de 4mb porem os modens eu tive que providenciar, pois é tudo via par metalico =/


Desculpe se for uma pergunta inconveniente mas qual o valor total mensal que voce paga nesse link de 16 mega estou pensando em contratar algo assim no mes que vem agora.

----------


## vagnerricardo

> 1929,
> 
> gosto dos seus comentários, pois são sensatos e, a meu ver, corretos. Disse o que precisa ser feito. 
> 
> Quanto aos links para os meus clientes eu "dou um jeito". Ocorre que a maioria não sabe como funciona a interconexão entre as grandes teles: é uma verdadeira "caixa preta". Mas, eu já abri e vi como funciona.


Então amigo marcelo, conte-nos como funciona essa lions ou rotaris club aonde só os magnatas tem acesso!!!

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Desculpe se for uma pergunta inconveniente mas qual o valor total mensal que voce paga nesse link de 16 mega estou pensando em contratar algo assim no mes que vem agora.


 pago 4,949,16(detalhe nos 16 centavos, caso contrario rola juros nas contas deles)
porem na minha conta vem como contratado 4mb...

----------


## 1929

> pago 4,949,16(detalhe nos 16 centavos, caso contrario rola juros nas contas deles)
> porem na minha conta vem como contratado 4mb...


puts, vai dar problema logo, logo.
Já recebi algo parecido, mas não quiz.

----------


## 1929

> 1929,
> 
> gosto dos seus comentários, pois são sensatos e, a meu ver, corretos. Disse o que precisa ser feito. 
> 
> Quanto aos links para os meus clientes eu "dou um jeito". Ocorre que a maioria não sabe como funciona a interconexão entre as grandes teles: é uma verdadeira "caixa preta". Mas, eu já abri e vi como funciona.


Abrir uma caixa preta tem as suas vantagens, hehehe.

Mais um motivo para encaminhar SCM pelo Marcelo.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Para saber como são gerado os links, deve-se saber como funciona a internet no mundo, existem servidores, que fazem a rede funcionar, os links saem apartir deles, eu acho. E pelo que eu sei no Brasil, os servidores são hospedados na Embratel. Dai sai a interconexão para outras Tele´s. Bom, essa foi a história que ouvi a muito tempo, que os mais experientes me corrijam caso tenha algo errado.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Então amigo marcelo, conte-nos como funciona essa lions ou rotaris club aonde só os magnatas tem acesso!!!


Meu caro, já ouviu falar em maçonaria? Conhece os segredos?
Esse é bem parecido... kkkkk.... 
Bem, posso estar exagerando, mas é um clube bem fechado.





> Para saber como são gerado os links, deve-se saber como funciona a internet no mundo, existem servidores, que fazem a rede funcionar, os links saem apartir deles, eu acho. E pelo que eu sei no Brasil, os servidores são hospedados na Embratel. Dai sai a interconexão para outras Tele´s. Bom, essa foi a história que ouvi a muito tempo, que os mais experientes me corrijam caso tenha algo errado.


Já foi assim, não é mais. Atualmente a Embratel não reina mais em absoluto, embora encabeça boa parte da rede internet no Brasil.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Marcelo, os servidores são os roots, isso mesmo? Mais o grande problema é esse mesmo, o controle fica na mão deles mesmo, por isso usam e abusam.

----------


## geba3uer

> pago 4,949,16(detalhe nos 16 centavos, caso contrario rola juros nas contas deles)
> porem na minha conta vem como contratado 4mb...


Em que cidade de SC voce esta teria como voce repassar esse seu contato para que eu possa contratar o mesmo

----------


## lfaria

> Meu caro, já ouviu falar em maçonaria? Conhece os segredos?
> Esse é bem parecido... kkkkk.... 
> Bem, posso estar exagerando, mas é um clube bem fechado.
> Já foi assim, não é mais. Atualmente a Embratel não reina mais em absoluto, embora encabeça boa parte da rede internet no Brasil.


Segundo esse artigo do G1,

G1 DefiniÃ§Ãµes - NOTÃCIAS - O que Ã©: backbone

as empresas BrasilTelecom, Telecom Italia, Telefônica, Embratel, Global Crossing e a Rede Nacional de Ensino e Pesquisa (RNP) representam o backbone da Internet no Brasil. Pode não ser a informação mais atual, mas dá uma boa idéia de quem dá as cartas. 

No início, que eu saiba, era apenas a Embratel (monopólio público) e a RNP. Meu primeiro acesso a Internet era pela RNP através do link por satélite do LNCC.

No caso atual a RNP somente deve atender as instituições universitárias e de pesquisa científica, deixando o resto com a "iniciativa privada".

----------


## vagnerricardo

> puts, vai dar problema logo, logo.
> Já recebi algo parecido, mas não quiz.


 tenho isso aqui a 1 ums 8 meses, por enquanto não deu problemas, espero que não dê até porque aqui em SC lance com fibra não existe e par metalico é triste...=/

----------


## geba3uer

> tenho isso aqui a 1 ums 8 meses, por enquanto não deu problemas, espero que não dê até porque aqui em SC lance com fibra não existe e par metalico é triste...=/


Tem como voce passar o contato da pessoa que fez para voce preciso de um link desses para o Arroio do Silva

----------


## vagnerricardo

tenho mas foi feita com a embratel, sendo que é tudo depois de instalado...antes ele não consegue fazer nada, agora o problema maior é aumentar...

----------


## Everloko

ola amigos, para compartilhar informações 
ja q tocaram no assunto...
é basicamente isso mesmo...

trabalho e moro no interior do parana e trabalhamos com BRT-(brasiltelecom) atualmente OI
montamos uma empresa aqui com 6 proprietarios de provedores wireless ..
No intuito de comprar link devido a grande procura de internet nesses provedores e todos trabalharem com adsl sem qualidade ao cliente...

montada a empresa foram a negociação com a BRT...
fechamos um pacote de 150 MG...isso se chama uma ATM..

a empresa recem criada comprou uma ATM da BRT...

oque é uma ATM ...é um pacote fechado de link full 100% por 100%...
como funciona ...
1º socio adquiriu para a cidade dele 10 mg Fibra otica por conta da BRT
2º socio adquiriu para a cidade dele 8 mg Fibra otica por conta da BRT
3º socio adquiriu para a cidade dele 4 mg Fibra otica por conta da BRT
4º socio adquiriu para a cidade dele 2 mg Fibra otica por conta da BRT

total de 24 MG o restante nós q venderiamos se alguem quisesse comprar link e entrasse em contato com nossa empresa pasariamos os preços e ligariamos pra BRT e ela faria a instalação na cidade dentro do prazo....

E o custo de 1 MG sairia a R$ 530,00 reais

tudo isso foi fechado em contrato com a BRT...mas nem tudo q reluz é ouro...rss

podem ver q acima sómente 4 dos socio adquiriu os links 
os outros 2 estão chupando dedo até esse momento...

a BRT fechou a venda da ATM ...150 MG de link full dando fibra optica instalada até 1000 metros da sua central....esse o combinado...mas se esqueceu de verificar as cidades q a empresa queria link pra ver se suportava ....

até o momento a uns 4 meses estamos usando o link dela mas os outros 2 socios da empresa estão sem nada até agora e não tem previsão de instalação pq a central da cidade não suporta o prometido....

depois de muita discução...e a OI com nova diretoria ....
vieram nos convidar pra uma negociação ...
queria a quebra do contrato e desistencia dos links ...rss
esperto eles neh...

nós ja tinhamos dado entrada com um pedido de indenisação por quebra de contrato 
e juros dia após dia de atraso da instalação do link q falta...

dentro da reunião com a nova diretoria da OI...foi esclarecido q o intuido deles não sera vender mais link pra qualquer tipo de empresa principalmente provedores wireless...
intuito de somente vender adsl de até 1 MG...

aqui na minha região eles ja cortaram a venda de link ...

e porai vai....
só sei q o nabo vai entrar no rabo deles ...
pq isso ja esta no juridico...
e eles não param de ligar pra uma nova negociação...

vamos ver oque vai dar ....

espero ter ajudado ...
e tomen cuidado ao fazer pedido e ficar esperando por link
preste bem atenção na negociação e sempre tudo no papel nada de boca....

----------


## 1929

> tenho isso aqui a 1 ums 8 meses, por enquanto não deu problemas, espero que não dê até porque aqui em SC lance com fibra não existe e par metalico é triste...=/


Eu só fiquei preocupado com o esquema dos 16 centavos. É por aí que pode dar bolo.

----------


## geba3uer

> Eu só fiquei preocupado com o esquema dos 16 centavos. É por aí que pode dar bolo.


Mas qual o problema dos 16 centavos a seu modo de ver, esse semana sim um cara me ofereceu um rolo desses com a OI mas não acho certo ele iria pagar a fatura e eu pagaria metade para ele, isso sim é uma coisa duvidosa

----------


## geba3uer

> ola amigos, para compartilhar informações 
> ja q tocaram no assunto...
> é basicamente isso mesmo...
> 
> trabalho e moro no interior do parana e trabalhamos com BRT-(brasiltelecom) atualmente OI
> montamos uma empresa aqui com 6 proprietarios de provedores wireless ..
> No intuito de comprar link devido a grande procura de internet nesses provedores e todos trabalharem com adsl sem qualidade ao cliente...
> 
> montada a empresa foram a negociação com a BRT...
> ...


Se pra comprar a esse preço voce precisou comprar 150 mega realmente a coisa fica preocupante, podemos ver que vai ser dificel eles baixarem esse valor absurdo.

----------


## 1929

> Mas qual o problema dos 16 centavos a seu modo de ver, esse semana sim um cara me ofereceu um rolo desses com a OI mas não acho certo ele iria pagar a fatura e eu pagaria metade para ele, isso sim é uma coisa duvidosa


Ah, desculpe, então entendi errado. Eu já estava maliciando por aqui.
Acho que este caso que voce citou com este cara, é o mesmo que quiz me oferecer o "serviço". Mas acho que ele não vai longe assim. As auditorias das empresas estão muito atentas.

----------


## geba3uer

> Ah, desculpe, então entendi errado. Eu já estava maliciando por aqui.
> Acho que este caso que voce citou com este cara, é o mesmo que quiz me oferecer o "serviço". Mas acho que ele não vai longe assim. As auditorias das empresas estão muito atentas.


é eu fiquei meio assim porque uma hora ou outra vai aparecer esse furo ai na auditoria da tele e pode ter certeza que da cadeia na certa

----------


## Everloko

o problema em si não é baixar o preço e sim q eles não querem mais vender link 
e diz q vão tirar o link do mercado...princiaplmente pra provedor wireless

----------


## 1929

> é eu fiquei meio assim porque uma hora ou outra vai aparecer esse furo ai na auditoria da tele e pode ter certeza que da cadeia na certa


Com certeza. Especialmente quando o assunto começa a circular logo logo vem a tona.
Até não sei como este cara me descobriu para me fazer a proposta.
Dia desses apareceu outro na TV preso por algo parecido..

Só não entendi no teu caso como foi feita a negociação. Pois no final das contas ficou com preço razoável para ti. Porque os 16 centavos?

Opa, editando: troquei as bolas por aqui. Quem tem o link mais barato é o Wagnergarrido e não tu Geba3uer.
Então a pergunta sobre os 16 centavos fica com o Garrido.

----------


## sergio

Se as operadoras não querem vender, seja por qual motivo for, o caminho é associação/cooperação entre vários provedores/empresas para buscar o link onde é oferecido, a bons preços e sem burocracia.

Vejam o caso da Unotel, Anid e algumas outras que despontam no mercado. O caminho é esse para os pequenos provedores que queiram sucesso.

Agora ir em conversa de fulano ou beltrano, que tem um "contato", que descobriu o "segredo" das coisas... é conversa para boi dormir e cheira a mais um "espertalhão" a fim de ganhar uma grana fácil nas costas dos incautos.

Procurem se informar, conversar com os "concorrentes" da região, pois esses poderão ser parceiros sólidos na montagem de infraestrutura e compartilhamento dos custos da mesma e no final sairão fortalecidos e sem depender de operadoras como Oi/BrT/Ebt/Telefonica e principalmente, sem os "espertalhões" a fim de um "servicinho" fácil.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> o problema em si não é baixar o preço e sim q eles não querem mais vender link e diz q vão tirar o link do mercado...princiaplmente pra provedor wireless



Realmente a tendência é essa. Na medida do possível acione a Anatel, a justiça e o que for preciso. O que não pode amigo é ficar reclamando e esperar as coisas caírem do céu, reclamando da vida e dos outros. Com trabalho sério, mesmo que na dificuldade, consegue-se chegar ao objetivo.

----------


## delegato

Amigos, Não precisamos das teles para termos links de internet, basta nos associarmos e levarmos nosso trafégo até o a porta de SAIDA do BACKBONE Nacional em São Paulo Salvo engano. Estando lá bastamos comprar o tráfero de sainda internacional.
Mas como levar nossos dados até la?
Assim como a UNOTEL Faz....

Nunca Ouviram Falar da ELETRONET?

A EletroNET tem uma GRANDE REDE de fibra em forma de ENEIS e liga quase todo o Brasil, e ela aluga a rede para o transporte de dados até O BACKBONE Central BRASILEIRO QUE FICA EM São PAULO...
O Minimo são 155mbs salvo engano STM1, estando la basta comprar o trafego de saida internacional, de alguma empresa como a GlobalCrossing ou TerreMark...

Como Fazer a interligação?

No Proprio Site da ELETRONET mostra onde estão os pontos...
bastar ir associando os provedores mais proximos da FIBRA DA ELETRONET com os mais afastados e ir interligando as redes.

Agora os 155MBS devem sair na casa dos 30MIL /mês mais se vc dividir vai dar algo em torno de não mais que R$300,00 o MB mais barato que a UNOTEL.

Pense R$30.000,00 dividido por 10 provedores? 3MIL por mes e mais de 15MB de tráfego

Lembrando que assim possibilitaria o surgimento de diversas empresas ou associações similares a UNOTEL...

Alguem já passou pela cabeça alguma grande tele como a OI, futuramente ao ver o tamanho da UNOTEL resolver compra-la e assim acabar de vez com o restante dos provedores...

Alguem da bahia está afim de trocar informações?

Aqui na nossa cidade tenho alguns amigos que tem provedor que poderiamos pensar nessa hipótese, precisamos de contatos de provedores do sul da bahia onde tem Ponto da ELETRONET, poderiamos fazer as interligações da rede no sentido litoral interior.

Desculpa de falei alguma besteira, mais essas informações eu peguei lendo alguns forums no orkut.

[email protected]

----------


## sergio

> ....
> 
> Assim como a UNOTEL Faz....
> 
> ....
> 
> Nunca Ouviram Falar da ELETRONET?
> 
> [email protected]


Sim, concordo, se várias empresas se unirem e criarem redes próprias acaba essa dependência de operadoras. Para isso basta trabalho sério e união. E volto a repetir: não confiem em soluções milagrosas e "jeitinho", pois isso não existe.

----------


## 1929

Já que citou a Eletronet, é verdade ou boato, que a saúde financeira dela está na UTI? Era só o que faltava para barrar nossos sonhos.

----------


## jociano

> Já que citou a Eletronet, é verdade ou boato, que a saúde financeira dela está na UTI? Era só o que faltava para barrar nossos sonhos.


Sim, a situação da Eletronet não está nada bem e sabe quem está de olho néla? advinhem, lhe dou um sonho de valsa (ótimo bombom! rs,rs!)? Á OI galéra, manobras políticas já estão sendo feitas para que isso aconteça. Emfim... Estou indo buscar meu link na UNOTEL, ontem dei entrada no cancelamento do meu link com a Embratel que até o momento nunca foi instalado. Abraços!!!

Obs: Já está sendo considerado o negóçio mais polêmico de todos os tempos no Brasil. Agora falar mal do LULA é fácil, agora porque ao invés de falar mal dele e da familia dele você não deixam de votar nele? Ok? Abraços!!!

----------


## 1929

Putz, era tudo que faltava. 
E onde fica o CADE numa hora destas?

----------


## jociano

> Putz, era tudo que faltava. 
> E onde fica o CADE numa hora destas?


Deve ficar na PQP!

Mas tenho percebi que os movimentos dos pequenos provedores tem aumentado, a UNOTEL, ANID, entre outras tem crescido muito no Brasil, então digo: Se continuarmos unindo forças conseguiremos combater as grandes teles e até o próprio governo, eu por exemplo sou associado a 3 entidades e sempre que encontrar uma entidade séria que realmente quer combater tais práticas nesse país, eu estarei apoiando veemente!!! Abraços!

Obs: Não ao PT e não a Dilma Russef para presidente!!!


2º Obs: Não sou afiliado a partido nenhum, nem tenho gosto por um, mas nessa bota de PT e compania eu num voto mesmo. Flw!!!



Háááááá galéra esqueci de avisar á vocês uma coisa que está acontecendo em nosso país e muitos de nós não estamos sabendo. O sindicato dos metalurgicos querem que o governo federal (LULA) torne a General Motors do Brasil (GM - Chevrolet) em uma statal, acreditam? Póde isso? Agora vocês lembram qual o presidente da república que éra metalurgico e inclusive foi presidente do sindicato do mesmo? Lembram? Sabem que é? Lula? Estranho não? Algo parecido que ocorrou na Bolívia e Venezuela, querem que aconteça aqui. Eita meu Deus, nos ajude!!!

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Amigos, Não precisamos das teles para termos links de internet, basta nos associarmos e levarmos nosso trafégo até o a porta de SAIDA do BACKBONE Nacional em São Paulo Salvo engano. Estando lá bastamos comprar o tráfero de sainda internacional.
> Mas como levar nossos dados até la?
> Assim como a UNOTEL Faz....
> 
> Nunca Ouviram Falar da ELETRONET?
> 
> A EletroNET tem uma GRANDE REDE de fibra em forma de ENEIS e liga quase todo o Brasil, e ela aluga a rede para o transporte de dados até O BACKBONE Central BRASILEIRO QUE FICA EM São PAULO...
> O Minimo são 155mbs salvo engano STM1, estando la basta comprar o trafego de saida internacional, de alguma empresa como a GlobalCrossing ou TerreMark...
> 
> ...


Muito importante essa informção. Já vou fazer umas pesquisas aqui.

----------


## aryribeiro

estou esperando a Oi (telemar) aqui a 5 meses... assinei contrato e tudo!!! vieram aqui umas 4 vezes e agora eles tão dizendo que existe inviabilidade técnica!!!!!!!!! 

fala sério! são uns d.e.s.graçados!
não sei o que faço.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Amigos, Não precisamos das teles para termos links de internet, basta nos associarmos e levarmos nosso trafégo até o a porta de SAIDA do BACKBONE Nacional em São Paulo Salvo engano. Estando lá bastamos comprar o tráfero de sainda internacional.
> Mas como levar nossos dados até la?
> Assim como a UNOTEL Faz....
> 
> Nunca Ouviram Falar da ELETRONET?
> 
> A EletroNET tem uma GRANDE REDE de fibra em forma de ENEIS e liga quase todo o Brasil, e ela aluga a rede para o transporte de dados até O BACKBONE Central BRASILEIRO QUE FICA EM São PAULO...
> O Minimo são 155mbs salvo engano STM1, estando la basta comprar o trafego de saida internacional, de alguma empresa como a GlobalCrossing ou TerreMark...
> 
> ...


Amigo, supondo que eu tenha facilidades em ter acesso aos serviços da eletronet, e minha extrutura já esteja conectada via eletronet, como negociar essa conexão direta? Quem é a empresa que venderá esses 155mega direto do backbone internacional? Um doce para quem responder isso!

----------


## sergio

> Amigo, supondo que eu tenha facilidades em ter acesso aos serviços da eletronet, e minha extrutura já esteja conectada via eletronet, como negociar essa conexão direta? Quem é a empresa que venderá esses 155mega direto do backbone internacional? Um doce para quem responder isso!


Normalmente Global Crossing. Tem outras, mas o grosso do negócio é na mão da Global Crossing.

----------


## jociano

Global Crossing não tem jeito!

----------


## sergio

> Global Crossing não tem jeito!



Não tem jeito... Cada caso é um caso. Tenho 4 clientes que compram diretamente com ela, há mais de 1 ano, sem problemas, preço de 200 e poucos o Mbps.

Mencionei a Global, mas se o lance for chegar direto no PTT em SP, como o colega propôs, nem é o caso de compra de GC... seria direto com cada operadora que tem interesse e para internacional com a Global ou outra qq. Coisa de cento e poucos R$ o Mbps.

----------


## 1929

> Não tem jeito... Cada caso é um caso. Tenho 4 clientes que compram diretamente com ela, há mais de 1 ano, sem problemas, preço de 200 e poucos o Mbps.
> 
> Mencionei a Global, mas se o lance for chegar direto no PTT em SP, como o colega propôs, nem é o caso de compra de GC... seria direto com cada operadora que tem interesse e para internacional com a Global ou outra qq. Coisa de cento e poucos R$ o Mbps.


Sérgio, está clareando a "caixa preta". hehehe!!!

Nestes preços dá para entender porque a GVT vende net a 59,90 10mega (na prática 3 a 4 mega). Ninguem reclama por ser menos, pelo preço.
E a GVT deve ter alguns servidores de cache parrudos para compensar ainda mais.

Tenho acompanhado os comentários de amigos que sugerem pegar link direto. Tudo bem. Mas isso é para quem tem grande tráfego ou pelo menos tem "verdadeiros amigos provedores", para fazer uma compra cooperativada. E muitas vêzes ainda tem que trazer de longe.

No meu caso, inviável, até para trazer de longe. O local mais próximo é em Mormaço, próximo de Passo Fundo e Espumoso, lá na terra do XandeMartini, quase 400km para mim. E nem tenho "provedor amigo" pelo contrário, quer ver a minha caveira.
Só me resta mesmo é rezar.

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Com certeza. Especialmente quando o assunto começa a circular logo logo vem a tona.
> Até não sei como este cara me descobriu para me fazer a proposta.
> Dia desses apareceu outro na TV preso por algo parecido..
> 
> Só não entendi no teu caso como foi feita a negociação. Pois no final das contas ficou com preço razoável para ti. Porque os 16 centavos?
> 
> Opa, editando: troquei as bolas por aqui. Quem tem o link mais barato é o Wagnergarrido e não tu Geba3uer.
> Então a pergunta sobre os 16 centavos fica com o Garrido.


 vagnerricardo, cabeça....vagnerricardo... :Stupid:  :Stupid:

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Não tem jeito... Cada caso é um caso. Tenho 4 clientes que compram diretamente com ela, há mais de 1 ano, sem problemas, preço de 200 e poucos o Mbps.
> 
> Mencionei a Global, mas se o lance for chegar direto no PTT em SP, como o colega propôs, nem é o caso de compra de GC... seria direto com cada operadora que tem interesse e para internacional com a Global ou outra qq. Coisa de cento e poucos R$ o Mbps.


Sérgio, já te devo um churrasco, e agora um doce...rsrsr. Uma empresa pequena como a minha, consiguiria comprar? Tenho alguns amigos que topam fazer alguns investimentos, e no meu caso somos 3 empresas que estão envolvidas, acho que temos uma demanda considerável.

----------


## armc_2003

> Amigos, Não precisamos das teles para termos links de internet, basta nos associarmos e levarmos nosso trafégo até o a porta de SAIDA do BACKBONE Nacional em São Paulo Salvo engano. Estando lá bastamos comprar o tráfero de sainda internacional.
> Mas como levar nossos dados até la?
> Assim como a UNOTEL Faz....
> 
> Nunca Ouviram Falar da ELETRONET?
> 
> A EletroNET tem uma GRANDE REDE de fibra em forma de ENEIS e liga quase todo o Brasil, e ela aluga a rede para o transporte de dados até O BACKBONE Central BRASILEIRO QUE FICA EM São PAULO...
> O Minimo são 155mbs salvo engano STM1, estando la basta comprar o trafego de saida internacional, de alguma empresa como a GlobalCrossing ou TerreMark...
> 
> ...


Hehehehe, a história é boa, mas você tem que levar em conta a quem pertence cerca de 50% da ELETRONET.

----------


## 1929

> vagnerricardo, cabeça....vagnerricardo...


Verdade, troquei as bolas de novo. De onde eu tirei o garrido, não sei. Acho que foi o efeito 16 centvos. heheheh
Valeu vagnerricardo.

----------


## jociano

> Sérgio, já te devo um churrasco, e agora um doce...rsrsr. Uma empresa pequena como a minha, consiguiria comprar? Tenho alguns amigos que topam fazer alguns investimentos, e no meu caso somos 3 empresas que estão envolvidas, acho que temos uma demanda considerável.


Eu tenho demanda para isso, porem não tenho é o $$$ para o momento, pois aqui tah dificil encontrar provedor afim de um cooperativismo, mas concerteza venderia rápido esses 155Mbps, pra falar a verdade os 20Mbps que vou pegar da UNOTEL já está praticamente vendido, porque a Velox aqui todo mundo odeia de coração e olha que a velox aqui é excelente, mas o problema está em o cidadão ter que assinar uma linha de telefone para depois poder ter o direito de assinar uma internet banda larga ou seja, o que ao invés de custar somente 72,90 (velox 300kbps aqui em Teresina) no final quando vem a conta de telefone o cliente vê que o valor é totalmente diferente daquele visto no site da OI. É isso ai! Abraços!

----------


## sergio

> Sérgio, já te devo um churrasco, e agora um doce...rsrsr. Uma empresa pequena como a minha, consiguiria comprar? Tenho alguns amigos que topam fazer alguns investimentos, e no meu caso somos 3 empresas que estão envolvidas, acho que temos uma demanda considerável.


Sim, uma empresa como a sua consegue comprar... o "grande problema" é buscar. Você tem que chegar a algum POP da GC, por exemplo, ou a um PTT. Não lembro exatamente qual a sua cidade, mas lembro que é MG. Um dos meus clientes está no interior de MG e construiu rede sozinho para buscar no POP mais próximo que conseguiria GC (gastou uns 250k).

O lance é esse, estudar onde poderá buscar... se estiver próximo de um PTT, mais lindo ainda (apesar que gasta uma $$ para montar sua infra dentro do mesmo, pois terá co-location e esta infra é brinquedo de gente grande).

----------


## NetoGO23

> Sim, uma empresa como a sua consegue comprar... o "grande problema" é buscar. Você tem que chegar a algum POP da GC, por exemplo, ou a um PTT. Não lembro exatamente qual a sua cidade, mas lembro que é MG. Um dos meus clientes está no interior de MG e construiu rede sozinho para buscar no POP mais próximo que conseguiria GC (gastou uns 250k).
> 
> O lance é esse, estudar onde poderá buscar... se estiver próximo de um PTT, mais lindo ainda (apesar que gasta uma $$ para montar sua infra dentro do mesmo, pois terá co-location e esta infra é brinquedo de gente grande).


Amigo vc sabe me falar qual um POP ou PTT mais próximo de Itaguaru-Goiás ou Jaraguá-Goiás, estou a 120km em Raio de Goiânia-Goiás.

E tambem quanto sairia o MB pq to pagando 2.796,00 por 2MB para a OI (Brasil Telecom)

----------


## sergio

> Amigo vc sabe me falar qual um POP ou PTT mais próximo de Itaguaru-Goiás ou Jaraguá-Goiás, estou a 120km em Raio de Goiânia-Goiás.
> 
> E tambem quanto sairia o MB pq to pagando 2.796,00 por 2MB para a OI (Brasil Telecom)


Não sei. Terá que pesquisar onde existe site da Eletronet, Unotel, ANID em Goiás. Quanto aos PTTs, conheço de SP e Londrina (tem outros, acho que RJ e PB, mas estou meio por fora).

Conforme falei antes, sozinho não conseguirá nada. Corra atrás de provedores da região, localize onde poderá "buscar" link e prepare-se para construção de rede própria. Caso não tenha vontade/condições para tal, procure Unotel/Anid ou outra associação/empresa que poderá atendê-lo.

----------


## sergio

Falando em PTT, olhem o mapa do PTT-SP e os seus participantes. Também possui links para os outros PTTs Brasil afora.

*PTT Metro*

----------


## NetoGO23

> Não sei. Terá que pesquisar onde existe site da Eletronet, Unotel, ANID em Goiás. Quanto aos PTTs, conheço de SP e Londrina (tem outros, acho que RJ e PB, mas estou meio por fora).
> 
> Conforme falei antes, sozinho não conseguirá nada. Corra atrás de provedores da região, localize onde poderá "buscar" link e prepare-se para construção de rede própria. Caso não tenha vontade/condições para tal, procure Unotel/Anid ou outra associação/empresa que poderá atendê-lo.


Na minha região os provedores são todos inimigos uns dos outros.

Só tenho um q é amigo e não quer buscar em Goiânia.

Aqui se der bobeira eles enfiam um garfo no olho da gente e ainda cupa o caldinho do que sobrar.

----------


## lfaria

> Falando em PTT, olhem o mapa do PTT-SP e os seus participantes. Também possui links para os outros PTTs Brasil afora.
> *PTT Metro*


Eu não trabalho com provedores, mas esse tópico está ficando muito bom, se analisar a lista de participantes nota-se que pode ser viável a criação de alternativas de tráfego, por outro lado, o nível técnico parece ser outro.

E não só de operadoras de telefonia vive esse ramo.

----------


## admskill

Quem quiser buscar link ... tamu ai pra fazer projeto e ir buscar até no Japão se der mole ! rsrsrrsrss ... Brincadeira pessoal ... mas se precisarem eu to ai pra ajudar quem necessitar !

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Na minha região os provedores são todos inimigos uns dos outros.
> 
> Só tenho um q é amigo e não quer buscar em Goiânia.
> 
> Aqui se der bobeira eles enfiam um garfo no olho da gente e ainda cupa o caldinho do que sobrar.



hehehe... a briga é feia, não é Neto?

"Cada qual com o seu cada qual". Todos têm as suas razões para tomarem essa ou aquela atitude. Aqui no forum todos são "amigos". Mas fora daqui somos concorrentes, mas não inimigos (espero). Têm coisas que posso revelar, outras não posso (e não me venham com indiretas rsrs). Quem banca o mocinho e critica os outros nem sempre é o dono da razão. No final das contas todos nós lutamos pela sobrivência: Oi, Embratel, vocês, eu, etc. Só não vale ser desonesto (e nem jogar indireta rsrs.... ).

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Sim, uma empresa como a sua consegue comprar... o "grande problema" é buscar. Você tem que chegar a algum POP da GC, por exemplo, ou a um PTT. Não lembro exatamente qual a sua cidade, mas lembro que é MG. Um dos meus clientes está no interior de MG e construiu rede sozinho para buscar no POP mais próximo que conseguiria GC (gastou uns 250k).
> 
> O lance é esse, estudar onde poderá buscar... se estiver próximo de um PTT, mais lindo ainda (apesar que gasta uma $$ para montar sua infra dentro do mesmo, pois terá co-location e esta infra é brinquedo de gente grande).


Podemos ver até onde podemos ir com isso. Vou entrar em contato com a GC. Para ser sincero minha dificuldade nem é montar a rede, e sim onde poder montar.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bem, 

buscar links pode ser interessante dependendo da necessidade de cada um e da carência de cada região. Mas não é assim que as operadoras fazem. Buscar link deixa a estrutura cara e até instável. Imagina um problema em um rádio ou um outro problema.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Bem, 
> 
> buscar links pode ser interessante dependendo da necessidade de cada um e da carência de cada região. Mas não é assim que as operadoras fazem. Buscar link deixa a estrutura cara e até instável. Imagina um problema em um rádio ou um outro problema.


Eu ando animado com isso, pois tiro base de nossa própria rede, quase não temos manutenção, acredito que se for bem feito, e dependendo do acesso aos pontos, pode ser muito tranquilo.

----------


## 1929

> Bem, 
> 
> buscar links pode ser interessante dependendo da necessidade de cada um e da carência de cada região. Mas não é assim que as operadoras fazem. Buscar link deixa a estrutura cara e até instável. Imagina um problema em um rádio ou um outro problema.


Concordo Marcelo.
O custo de implantação de uma rede destas pode ficar estratosférico. Não é coisa para a maioria.
Logicamente não sei sobre o bolso de cada um, mas ainda acho que a melhor saída é cooperativar.
Para a minha região a ANID já tem projeto, pelo que o Percival me passou. Isso se eu aguentar até lá.

----------


## xandemartini

> No meu caso, inviável, até para trazer de longe. O local mais próximo é em Mormaço, próximo de Passo Fundo e Espumoso, lá na terra do XandeMartini, quase 400km para mim.


A tendencia das redes dos provedores eh irem crescendo, ateh chegarem perto umas das outras e poderem se interligar, ateh quem sabe trocando trafego direto... Daqui uns dias, por exemplo (ateh 13 de julho no maximo, pois eh prazo a cumprir com prefeitura), estarei 24 kms mais perto de vc, pois ganhei uma licitacao e terei q levar link em sua direcao. Ja entrei em contato com 2 provedores, que estao com dificuldades de conseguir link com o BROI, entao possivelmente esta mesma reda cresca mais 80 kms numa direcao, e 33 em outra paralela. E assim vai... daqui a pouco estamos onde nem imaginavamos! 

Ainda tenho planos de abrir uma cidade vizinha, na direcao oposta, 45 kms daqui... Depois, levar Unotel a um provedor, onde tenho sociedade, la pra frente de passo fundo... Se somar tudo isso, var dar uma grande quilometragem!

PS> Desculpa a falta de acentuacao na resposta, mas estou digitando no escuro de um quarto de hospital, enquanto minha esposa reveza o sono comigo, meu piazote estah baixado, nada grave, apenas um principio de desidratacao...  :Ahhhhh:

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

xandemartini, você falou praticamente tudo: interconexão. Quando as redes de provedores interconectarem umas às outras as negociações com as grandes operadoras acontecerão em outro nível. Afinal, os provedores terão tráfego para negociar, milhares de clientes e grandes extensões de redes. As próprias operadoras perceberão que não poderão deixar as redes separadas ou então a Anatel terá de mostrar a sua força como agência reguladora (pelo menos é o que se espera dela).




> A tendencia das redes dos provedores eh irem crescendo, ateh chegarem perto umas das outras e poderem se interligar, ateh quem sabe trocando trafego direto... Daqui uns dias, por exemplo (ateh 13 de julho no maximo, pois eh prazo a cumprir com prefeitura), estarei 24 kms mais perto de vc, pois ganhei uma licitacao e terei q levar link em sua direcao. Ja entrei em contato com 2 provedores, que estao com dificuldades de conseguir link com o BROI, entao possivelmente esta mesma reda cresca mais 80 kms numa direcao, e 33 em outra paralela. E assim vai... daqui a pouco estamos onde nem imaginavamos! 
> 
> Ainda tenho planos de abrir uma cidade vizinha, na direcao oposta, 45 kms daqui... Depois, levar Unotel a um provedor, onde tenho sociedade, la pra frente de passo fundo... Se somar tudo isso, var dar uma grande quilometragem!
> 
> PS> Desculpa a falta de acentuacao na resposta, mas estou digitando no escuro de um quarto de hospital, enquanto minha esposa reveza o sono comigo, meu piazote estah baixado, nada grave, apenas um principio de desidratacao...

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Eu ando animado com isso, pois tiro base de nossa própria rede, quase não temos manutenção, acredito que se for bem feito, e dependendo do acesso aos pontos, pode ser muito tranquilo.


penso que todos os provedores e empresas de tele começou pequena e sem grandes problemas, mas é aquilo, quanto maior a empresa maior os problemas, vai ver que é por isso que oi,brt,telefonica,embratel, e etc, tem tantos problemas de links e cabeamentos, ficaram grandes demais...
concordam?

----------


## vagnerricardo

> A tendencia das redes dos provedores eh irem crescendo, ateh chegarem perto umas das outras e poderem se interligar, ateh quem sabe trocando trafego direto... Daqui uns dias, por exemplo (ateh 13 de julho no maximo, pois eh prazo a cumprir com prefeitura), estarei 24 kms mais perto de vc, pois ganhei uma licitacao e terei q levar link em sua direcao. Ja entrei em contato com 2 provedores, que estao com dificuldades de conseguir link com o BROI, entao possivelmente esta mesma reda cresca mais 80 kms numa direcao, e 33 em outra paralela. E assim vai... daqui a pouco estamos onde nem imaginavamos! 
> 
> Ainda tenho planos de abrir uma cidade vizinha, na direcao oposta, 45 kms daqui... Depois, levar Unotel a um provedor, onde tenho sociedade, la pra frente de passo fundo... Se somar tudo isso, var dar uma grande quilometragem!
> 
> PS> Desculpa a falta de acentuacao na resposta, mas estou digitando no escuro de um quarto de hospital, enquanto minha esposa reveza o sono comigo, meu piazote estah baixado, nada grave, apenas um principio de desidratacao...


 
consegue link aqui pra Santa catarina?

----------


## xandemartini

> consegue link aqui pra Santa catarina?


Quem sabe, daqui uns 2 anos? Brincadeira...

Mas fala com o Itacir da Itake, ele tá construindo rede aí pra esses lados... Itake Isp - Provedor de Acesso Discado e Dedicado Para a Região Norte do Rio Grande do Sul, nessa pag tem os contatos dele, além do que ele é Diretor Comercial da Unotel.

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Quem sabe, daqui uns 2 anos? Brincadeira...
> 
> Mas fala com o Itacir da Itake, ele tá construindo rede aí pra esses lados... Itake Isp - Provedor de Acesso Discado e Dedicado Para a Região Norte do Rio Grande do Sul, nessa pag tem os contatos dele, além do que ele é Diretor Comercial da Unotel.


Liguei mas não consegui achar o telefone de contato e nem muito menos itacir no site deles...

----------


## 1929

> Liguei mas não consegui achar o telefone de contato e nem muito menos itacir no site deles...


(54) 3341 3234

----------


## lfaria

Eu sou apenas um "enxerido" mas depois de ler muita coisa nesse tópico e pelo caminho que está seguindo, está fazendo falta de um mapa da Internet brasileira.

Tentei pesquisar algo a respeito e somente consegui algo que preste em relação a rede da RNP e um mapa geral de 1996.

Seria uma boa ferramenta ter um mapa com a localização de todos os pops, provedores, fornecedores de links e afins. Para muitos, uma boa solução de busca de um link decente e barato pode estar bem perto, apenas não tem esse conhecimento.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Hoje falei com a Unotel, e perguntei sobre a Eletronet, ele me disse que está quebrada mesmo, contudo, por se tratar de uma rede de carater de nível de segurança nacional, pois interliga a operadoras de energia elétrica, estão seguros em poder continuar usando os serviços.

----------


## 1929

> Eu sou apenas um "enxerido" mas depois de ler muita coisa nesse tópico e pelo caminho que está seguindo, está fazendo falta de um mapa da Internet brasileira.
> 
> Tentei pesquisar algo a respeito e somente consegui algo que preste em relação a rede da RNP e um mapa geral de 1996.
> 
> Seria uma boa ferramenta ter um mapa com a localização de todos os pops, provedores, fornecedores de links e afins. Para muitos, uma boa solução de busca de um link decente e barato pode estar bem perto, apenas não tem esse conhecimento.


Aqui tem tudo que precisa.
Geral e por estado. 
Tem até o consumo por dia e hora.

PTT Metro

----------


## lfaria

> Aqui tem tudo que precisa.
> Geral e por estado. 
> Tem até o consumo por dia e hora.
> PTT Metro


Eu já havia visto esse, a ideia está mais para esse:

Mapa do backbone RNP

Tanto o PTT como esse da RNP ainda são incompletos para a finalidade discutida aqui, o ideal seria a apresentação da RNP, acrescentando os dados do PTT, porém posicionando melhor no mapa.

O nirvana seria a inclusão dos provedores menores e o detalhamento dentro de cada estado.

Exemplo: Estou no primeiro distrito de Cabo Frio, mais próximo de Barra de São João, Rio das Ostras. Por essas informações o PTT mais próximo seria no Rio de Janeiro, são 172 Kms. Com informações mais detalhadas vou poder identificar parceiros e a possibilidade de fazer uma rede de interconexão.

----------


## NetoGO23

> Eu já havia visto esse, a ideia está mais para esse:
> 
> Mapa do backbone RNP
> 
> Tanto o PTT como esse da RNP ainda são incompletos para a finalidade discutida aqui, o ideal seria a apresentação da RNP, acrescentando os dados do PTT, porém posicionando melhor no mapa.
> 
> O nirvana seria a inclusão dos provedores menores e o detalhamento dentro de cada estado.
> 
> Exemplo: Estou no primeiro distrito de Cabo Frio, mais próximo de Barra de São João, Rio das Ostras. Por essas informações o PTT mais próximo seria no Rio de Janeiro, são 172 Kms. Com informações mais detalhadas vou poder identificar parceiros e a possibilidade de fazer uma rede de interconexão.


Achei um perto de mim.
Alguem já sabe como funciona o sistema deles?
Vou ligar lá na segunda para ver o que consigo.

----------


## deniss

ola a todos amigos 

vcs sabem se no estado do piaui eu consigo link dedicado

aguardando respostas 

abracos :Dito:  :Fight:

----------


## jociano

> ola a todos amigos 
> 
> vcs sabem se no estado do piaui eu consigo link dedicado
> 
> aguardando respostas 
> 
> abracos


Me add no MSN que posso te ajudar!

msn: suporte arroba acessohosting ponto com

----------


## NetoGO23

Pessoal criei um tropico na tentativa de fazer um mapeamento de torres em ponto estratégicos (em cima de morros) para tentar ver quem está disposto a alugar ou até associar para buscar link.

Peço a participação de todos que forem de Goiás.

Esse post já ajudou 2 colegas, um q tava buscando e ia passar pela região do outro e assim estão estudando para associar na busca do link da ANID.

*LINK =>* Quem tiver provedor e for de Goiás avisa aqui...

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Galéra se falando em solução sem fio tem como atender, porem o custo de implantação é muito alto, praticamente a mesma coisa do ADSL.


Olá Jociano,

O ADSL tem um custo médio de R$ 50,000 para atender entre 50 a 100 usuários, tem limitação de no máximo 4Km de cabos... tem cabos a serem instalados... além do mais o ADSL é influenciado pela manutenção dos cabos... se por algum motivo entrar agua terá ruido e perda de qualidade entre outros motivos....

A solução SEM FIO com os mesmos R$ 50,000 voce consegue atender muitos mais de 100 usuários com qualidade e a distancia pode ir até 15Km conforme sua necessidade alem de colocar um belo rádio para ponto a ponto.....


Anderson

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Oh locco!!!

UsadosMac que valores malucos são esses? 
Outra: sistemas ADSL podem chegar até 7 KM de cabos e não 4KM.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá Pessoal,

Para quem é atendido pela Brasil Telecom.

Apesar de estar em SP venho procurando alternativas para reduzir custos com link dedicado comprando de uma cidade com mais concorrencia, bem, aqui uma alternativa é BPL (Dados pela Rede Elétrica) para INTERCONEXÃO ou seja, voce compra o link em uma cidade ou estado e a empresa de INTERCONEXÂO fecha os pontos.

Mais informações em:
http://www.eletropaulotelecom.com.br

Outras Companhias de Energia Elétrica não tenho conhecimento do departamento de telecom:
- CPFL
- Enersul
- Cemig
- CEEE
- Eletronorte

Espero ter ajudado
Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Oh locco!!!
> 
> UsadosMac que valores malucos são esses? 
> Outra: sistemas ADSL podem chegar até 7 KM de cabos e não 4KM.



Olá Marcelo,

O preço do ADSL é base em cotação de alguns meses atrás, sei que o preço esta fora, se o cara tiver curiosidade e real interesse para adquerir o ADSL ele vai ver que não vale a pena....

Referente a distancia, afirmo que é 4Km pois nunca vi nenhuma banda larga em São Paulo e principalmente na minha cidade a 4Km, aqui tem lugares a 2,5Km da central e funciona muito mal indeferente de horário (muito ruido), mas como informei, qualidade de conexão depende da manutenção dos cabos.


Anderson

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Sim, é verdade. Depende da qualidade dos cabos, principalmente.

Mas tenho casos práticos de 6 e de 7 Km. Um sistema ADSL para ficar ruim com 2,5 ou 3KM tem de ser muito ruim; ou seja, cabos, DSLAM e centrais muito velhos ou de péssima qualidade.




> Olá Marcelo,
> 
> O preço do ADSL é base em cotação de alguns meses atrás, sei que o preço esta fora, se o cara tiver curiosidade e real interesse para adquerir o ADSL ele vai ver que não vale a pena....
> 
> Referente a distancia, afirmo que é 4Km pois nunca vi nenhuma banda larga em São Paulo e principalmente na minha cidade a 4Km, aqui tem lugares a 2,5Km da central e funciona muito mal indeferente de horário (muito ruido), mas como informei, qualidade de conexão depende da manutenção dos cabos.
> 
> 
> Anderson

----------


## comercialunotel

Pessoal,

Aqui na *UNOTEL* o upgrade leva no máximo *5 minutos*! Temos banda à vontade, mas infelizmente temos "apenas" 151 pontos de presença no País. Se alguém precisar verificar a viabilidade de contratar nosso link é só falar comigo: [email protected] ou 31 9778.9912.
Nossos preços e a qualidade do link são imbatíveis!

[]'s

Alexandre Coelho
Gerente Comercial
UNOTEL

----------


## NetoGO23

> Pessoal,
> 
> Aqui na *UNOTEL* o upgrade leva no máximo *5 minutos*! Temos banda à vontade, mas infelizmente temos "apenas" 151 pontos de presença no País. Se alguém precisar verificar a viabilidade de contratar nosso link é só falar comigo: [email protected] ou 31 9778.9912.
> Nossos preços e a qualidade do link são imbatíveis!
> 
> []'s
> 
> Alexandre Coelho
> Gerente Comercial
> UNOTEL



Um Link para Goiânia/Goiás quanto ficaria o MB, tipo pra começar só uns 4 a 6mb.

Quais seriam meus custos de implantação e adesão?

----------


## leomanpotencial

A UNOTEL realmente se apresenta com uma ótima opção, já que utiliza a rede da CHESF auqi no NE, que tem fibra ótica e alta velocidade. Perto de minha cidade tem um POP - XINGÓ - só que o custos de associação é que são muito altos, inviabilizando a parceria, seria algo em torno de 20.000 segundo um colega da região me passou, seria isto? O mega ficaria em torno de 800,00 ?? Grato.






> Pessoal,
> 
> Aqui na *UNOTEL* o upgrade leva no máximo *5 minutos*! Temos banda à vontade, mas infelizmente temos "apenas" 151 pontos de presença no País. Se alguém precisar verificar a viabilidade de contratar nosso link é só falar comigo: [email protected] ou 31 9778.9912.
> Nossos preços e a qualidade do link são imbatíveis!
> 
> []'s
> 
> Alexandre Coelho
> Gerente Comercial
> UNOTEL

----------


## yondaime

leoman, talvez porque você tenha que dividir o custo da abertura do POP, pois para abrir um pop fica em torno de 35k ou 60k .. vai do local..
o MB da Unotel é R$600,00 , é quinheitos e alguma coisa.. 

porém você tem que dividir o custo com quem pagou..
além do mais tem o custo de fibra, pois você tem que pegar lá com fibra , mas nada que com uns 6 meses não compense.. pois o valor do MB é BEM abaixo do que qualquer operadora..

Salvo (ANID , e algumas outras que tem MB bem em conta)

pode fazer o investimento que você vai gostar e terá muito mais tranquilidade em relação a LINK BACKBONE de sua rede.

----------


## jacksonezidio

> leoman, talvez porque você tenha que dividir o custo da abertura do POP, pois para abrir um pop fica em torno de 35k ou 60k .. vai do local..
> o MB da Unotel é R$600,00 , é quinheitos e alguma coisa.. 
> 
> porém você tem que dividir o custo com quem pagou..
> além do mais tem o custo de fibra, pois você tem que pegar lá com fibra , mas nada que com uns 6 meses não compense.. pois o valor do MB é BEM abaixo do que qualquer operadora..
> 
> Salvo (ANID , e algumas outras que tem MB bem em conta)
> 
> pode fazer o investimento que você vai gostar e terá muito mais tranquilidade em relação a LINK BACKBONE de sua rede.


yondaime vc fica em qual cidade?? A Unotel atende em Uberlandia??

----------


## jociano

> leoman, talvez porque você tenha que dividir o custo da abertura do POP, pois para abrir um pop fica em torno de 35k ou 60k .. vai do local..
> o MB da Unotel é R$600,00 , é quinheitos e alguma coisa.. 
> 
> porém você tem que dividir o custo com quem pagou..
> além do mais tem o custo de fibra, pois você tem que pegar lá com fibra , mas nada que com uns 6 meses não compense.. pois o valor do MB é BEM abaixo do que qualquer operadora..
> 
> Salvo (ANID , e algumas outras que tem MB bem em conta)
> 
> pode fazer o investimento que você vai gostar e terá muito mais tranquilidade em relação a LINK BACKBONE de sua rede.


Sem falar que o link da UNOTEL tem uma latência muito baixa, assim como tambem a rede da ANID. Então galéra o rumo é esse, unirmos força com ANID, UNOTEL e entre outras que buscam favorecer os pequenos empreendedores (provedores). Abraços!!!

----------


## yondaime

jociano, 
principalmente agora que todo mundo quer ter no minimo 300k, as redes só estão aumentando suas capacidades a o cliente quer cada vez mais velocidade..

é aliar-se para ter velocidade e entregar pro cliente,
caso contrario, é perder mercado. 

mas ainda acho que falta uma associação que realmente queira ajudar os pequenos, pois abramulti e etc.. é coisa de peixe grande, estamos longe dela ainda..
se os provedores se unissem, vixi.. ia dá uma boa facada nas grandes teles..

----------


## 1929

> jociano, 
> principalmente agora que todo mundo quer ter no minimo 300k, as redes só estão aumentando suas capacidades a o cliente quer cada vez mais velocidade..
> 
> é aliar-se para ter velocidade e entregar pro cliente,
> caso contrario, é perder mercado. 
> 
> mas ainda acho que falta uma associação que realmente queira ajudar os pequenos, pois abramulti e etc.. é coisa de peixe grande, estamos longe dela ainda..
> se os provedores se unissem, vixi.. ia dá uma boa facada nas grandes teles..


É por isso que a ANID não discrimina ninguém.

----------


## yondaime

porém a ANID é realidade pra poucos,
acho que a unica operadora que está olhando pra nós é a *Unotel e ainda não sei por quanto tempo :X*

----------


## sergio

> porém a ANID é realidade pra poucos,
> acho que a unica operadora que está olhando pra nós é a *Unotel e ainda não sei por quanto tempo :X*


Abramulti é para poucos....Anid é para poucos... O que precisa você??? Caridade??

----------


## rubensk

> Hoje falei com a Unotel, e perguntei sobre a Eletronet, ele me disse que está quebrada mesmo, contudo, por se tratar de uma rede de carater de nível de segurança nacional, pois interliga a operadoras de energia elétrica, estão seguros em poder continuar usando os serviços.


Não é bem assim... as fibras de fato serão mantidas pela Eletrobrás custe o que custar, inclusive porque ela usa parte dessas fibras além de ceder parte para a Eletronet, mas a Eletronet é que é dona dos equipamentos que iluminam as fibras das quais revende capacidade. Se ela ficar sem $ para reparar um equipamento desses, a rede vai pro brejo. 

Outro detalhe é que um POP onde ela vendeu capacidade x, pode não conseguir expandir... então fora falta de garantias de continuidade, há também falta de garantias de crescimento.

----------


## 1929

> porém a ANID é realidade pra poucos,
> acho que a unica operadora que está olhando pra nós é a *Unotel e ainda não sei por quanto tempo :X*


 Sérgio tem razão.
Se você ficar procurando algo de bandeja vai ficar difícil achar. A não ser que a Unotel tenha link praticamente na sua porta. Mas veja a malha da eletronet onde passa mais perto da tua cidade. Minas Gerais está bem servida.

A Unotel é para muitos, pois basta ver a malha da Eletronet para ver a cobertura. Está em toda região com grande densidade demográfica. Então tem muita gente com condições de pegar o link. 
Para mim ainda está muito longe e sem previsão de maior cobertura para os meus lados. O Rio Grande do Sul é um dos estados com pouca cobertura, assim como o Brasil Central e Norte.

Mas a ANID está crescendo e rápido. Eles tem um ponto em Porto Alegre e o Percival já me passou a informação que logo vai ter uma ligação Porto Alegre/Uruguaiana. 
Cara, em linha reta, vai passar em cima da minha cidade. É só questão de tempo. Esta sim vai cair de bandeja. Mas mesmo que passasse por perto, eu ia buscar, para escapar da OI.

Então, por menor que "ainda" seja a ANID, ela vai chegar primeiro para estes lados.

----------


## armc_2003

> A UNOTEL realmente se apresenta com uma ótima opção, já que utiliza a rede da CHESF auqi no NE, que tem fibra ótica e alta velocidade. Perto de minha cidade tem um POP - XINGÓ - só que o custos de associação é que são muito altos, inviabilizando a parceria, seria algo em torno de 20.000 segundo um colega da região me passou, seria isto? O mega ficaria em torno de 800,00 ?? Grato.


Acho melhor você ligar para o Alexandre que ele pode te informar melhor.

----------


## armc_2003

> Abramulti é para poucos....Anid é para poucos... O que precisa você??? Caridade??


Kakakakakakakakakakakaka

Foi massa.

----------


## yondaime

> Abramulti é para poucos....Anid é para poucos... O que precisa você??? Caridade??


 
você é associado á alguma das duas?
falo que é pra poucos porque aqui na região (MG) tá longe de acontecer.. e são poucos POP's.. entendeu? não disse de condição $$..
e abramulti é só pra peixe grande,
tô chegando na unotel essa semana,
então.. não tô precisando de caridade.. mas se a anid fizer a caridade de abrir um pop por aqui eu agradeceria.

----------


## sergio

> você é associado á alguma das duas?
> falo que é pra poucos porque aqui na região (MG) tá longe de acontecer.. e são poucos POP's.. entendeu? não disse de condição $$..
> e abramulti é só pra peixe grande,
> tô chegando na unotel essa semana,
> então.. não tô precisando de caridade.. mas se a anid fizer a caridade de abrir um pop por aqui eu agradeceria.



Não sei onde vc se encontra em MG (tb estou em Minas), mas tanto a ANID como a Unotel possuem POPs em vários pontos do estado.

Quem eu conheço (provedores) que estão longe cerca de 200/300 KM estão construindo redes para chegar até estes POPs, o que é válido uma vez que poderão sair da "dependência" direta das teles e comprar com preços acessíveis. Agora querer ter um POP na porta de casa só com sorte (eu tenho esta sorte, pois possui na minha cidade e mais duas em um raio de 90 KM, mas ainda não compro nem de uma nem de outra, pois possuo vínculo com outra empresa e compro através dela por preços menores que da Unotel e Anid).

O que eu quiz dizer é o seguinte, não adianta achar difícil isso ou aquilo, tem que se mover, ir atrás, fazer associação com o "concorrente", pois na prática ele será o seu menor problema diante de condições impostas pelas teles (essa é uma das filosofias da Anid). Não adianta achar isso ou aquilo sem ir atrás e buscar as melhores condições para o seu serviço.

----------


## EBT-SP

VÃO APRESENTAR UM PREÇO TÃO ALTO QUE VC NÃVAI PODER PAGAR, O JEITO É CONTRATAR COM MUITO ESFORÇO A EMBRATEL, EU TAMBÉM SOU DA CONCORRÊNCIA.

PODE SER Q VC CONSIGA SE FOR NA ANATEL

----------


## 1929

> VÃO APRESENTAR UM PREÇO TÃO ALTO QUE VC NÃVAI PODER PAGAR, O JEITO É CONTRATAR COM MUITO ESFORÇO A EMBRATEL, EU TAMBÉM SOU DA CONCORRÊNCIA.
> 
> PODE SER Q VC CONSIGA SE FOR NA ANATEL



Agora me enrolei aqui.
Voce está se referindo ao preço das teles ou com os links independentes como da Unotel?
Se for dos independentes, pode ter a certeza que fica mais barato, mas como o Sérgio disse, tem que correr atrás e investir em infraestrutura.

Além disso a Embratel tem preços muito semelhantes ao da OI e outras Teles grandes.

OBs. Acho que voce se esqueceu travada a tecla caps lock, pois não teria outro motivo para escrever tudo em maiúsculo. 
Sabe o que é? Quando está tudo em maiúsculo dá a impressão que está gritando, dando bronca, ou algo do gênero.
Dá uma olhada neste link:
https://under-linux.org/f126638-por-que-sempre-digitar-em-maiusculas

Obrigadão.

----------


## braw

a unica coisa q nao entendo eh pq ninguem se move com relaçao a isso... estava lendo o termo de compromisso aki com a Anatel sobre os deveres do licensiado SCM e tem um paragrafo que é bem claro com relaçao a exploraçao comercial e valores dos serviços prestados, e toda akele lance de que os valores nao podem prejudicar a concorrencia bla bla bla, akilo que vcs ja conhecem... alguem poderia me dizer se ja teve coragem de acionar a anatel pra denunciar esse abuso no valor cobrado??? pq se ate agora ninguem fez, eu vou estar fazendo semana que vem quando eu voltar de viagem, pq pagar R$ 2.600,00 em 1MB como me foi oferecido e depois ver outra empresa que nao eh de internet receber uma proposta de R$ 1.600,00 por um link de 2MB eh o fim do mundo, ta na cara o abuso... minha regiao nao tem Unotel ou outras do genero, e o pop mais perto eh mais de 450km e na minha regiao soh tem 3 provedores comigo, ou seja, nao tenho condiçoes de construir uma rede pra buscar esse link... olhem, se ninguem nunca fazer nda, nunca vai melhorar mesmo... nao podemos ficar de braços cruzados e ver essa discriminaçao prejudicar a livre concorrencia como esta acontecendo, a OI tb tem SCM e tem que se enquadrar nas leis, ou agora vao dizer que somente nos os pequenos temos que nos virar pra trabalhar... fica aki meu depoimento, semana que vem eu volto pra dizer como foi...

----------


## herlon2008

Ninguem se move por que não tem representatividade, se todos se unissem e participa-se de uma associação séria e fosse participativo, isto mudaria. 

Ao que me parece a ABRAMULTI, entrou com uma ação neste sentido, comparando preços de link x adsl vendidos pelas opradoras, com base nesta clausula da SCM. 

O correto seria nos unirmos a uma associação já criada e com boa representatividade e participar, assim conseguiremos algumas coisas boas. 

Na SCM temos direito a interconexão, mas o preço é tão abusivo que extrapola o valor dos links normais, é um verdadeiro absurdo. Alem é claro da necessidade de termos que adquirir uma STM1 para isto.

----------


## armc_2003

> a unica coisa q nao entendo eh pq ninguem se move com relaçao a isso... estava lendo o termo de compromisso aki com a Anatel sobre os deveres do licensiado SCM e tem um paragrafo que é bem claro com relaçao a exploraçao comercial e valores dos serviços prestados, e toda akele lance de que os valores nao podem prejudicar a concorrencia bla bla bla, akilo que vcs ja conhecem... alguem poderia me dizer se ja teve coragem de acionar a anatel pra denunciar esse abuso no valor cobrado??? pq se ate agora ninguem fez, eu vou estar fazendo semana que vem quando eu voltar de viagem, pq pagar R$ 2.600,00 em 1MB como me foi oferecido e depois ver outra empresa que nao eh de internet receber uma proposta de R$ 1.600,00 por um link de 2MB eh o fim do mundo, ta na cara o abuso... minha regiao nao tem Unotel ou outras do genero, e o pop mais perto eh mais de 450km e na minha regiao soh tem 3 provedores comigo, ou seja, nao tenho condiçoes de construir uma rede pra buscar esse link... olhem, se ninguem nunca fazer nda, nunca vai melhorar mesmo... nao podemos ficar de braços cruzados e ver essa discriminaçao prejudicar a livre concorrencia como esta acontecendo, a OI tb tem SCM e tem que se enquadrar nas leis, ou agora vao dizer que somente nos os pequenos temos que nos virar pra trabalhar... fica aki meu depoimento, semana que vem eu volto pra dizer como foi...


Olha só o mail que eles me enviaram:

De acordo com a solicitação do cliente senhor André
estou enviando via e-mail os valores de cada viabilidade
para que o mesmo possa estar escolhendo a campanha no
qual a sua empresa se em caixa.



IP Corporativo 1024 Kbps (*para empresas que não São provedores*)

VALOR IP VALOR ROTEADOR (Cisco 1841) 
TOTAL DO PLANO
R$ 939,00 R$ 229,30 
R$ 1.168,24

Fidelização de 24 meses.
Roteador e opcional.
prazo de instalação + - de 30 dias. (por ter que fazer nova
viabilidade)
Instalação por conta da Brasil Telecom.
*valore mensais*

IP Corporativo 1024 Kbps (*para empresas que São provedores*)

VALOR IP VALOR ROTEADOR (PSR 3102) 
TOTAL DO PLANO
R$ 1.281,52 R$ 42,05 
R$ 1.323,57

Fidelização de 36 meses.
Roteador e opcional.
prazo de instalação + - de 30 dias. (por ter que fazer nova
viabilidade)
Instalação por conta da empresa.
Valores:R$ 1.352,94 (IP) + R$ 392,00 (roteador) = R$ 1.744,94.
*valores mensais*

IP Corporativo 2048 Kbps (*para empresas que não São provedores*)

VALOR IP VALOR ROTEADOR (Cisco 1841) 
TOTAL DO PLANO
R$ 1.599,00 R$ 229,30 
R$ 1.828,24

Fidelização de 24 meses.
Roteador e opcional.
prazo de instalação + - de 10 dias. (pela viabilidade ter sido
aprovada)
Instalação por conta da Brasil Telecom.
*valores mensais*


IP Corporativo 2048 Kbps (*para empresas que São provedores*)

VALOR IP VALOR ROTEADOR (PSR 3102) 
TOTAL DO PLANO
R$ 2.563,00 R$ 42,05 
R$ 2.605,05


Idealização de 36 meses.
Roteador e opcional.
prazo de instalação + - de 10 dias. (pela viabilidade ter sido
aprovada)
Instalação por conta da empresa.
Valores:R$ 1.352,94 (IP) + R$ 392,00 (roteador) = R$ 1.744,94.
*valores mensais*

----------


## geba3uer

Pode se ver claramente o abuso e creio que caso voce tenha licença SCM pode entrar na justição para rever esses valores

----------


## 1929

E eles ainda chamam isso de "campanha"

Dá uma olhada no orçamento para 2mega. Acho que está com valor igual ao de 1 mega.

----------


## rubensk

Veja que existe uma possível justificativa para essa diferença, que é tributária. O CONFAZ melou qualquer hipotése de Internet ser vendido entre SCMs sem ICMS, enquanto para empresas clientes que não são SCM pode-se vender Internet como SVA, sujeito ou a ISS ou a nada se você tiver um bom advogado (que enrole tanto a prefeitura quanto o estado).

Eu não achei ainda a íntegra dessa decisão para ver se isso se aplicaria também a venda de Internet para provedores que deveriam ter SCM e não tem por motivos outros... 

... um detalhe é que a incidência de ICMS tem a vantagem de gerar crédito tributário, então não necessariamente esse dinheiro vai pro ralo para sempre, é só mais díficil de reaver.

----------


## herlon2008

Estava todo feliz, pois havia visto algo, sobre a retirada do ICMS para cobrança pela receptora do link. 

Logicamente que teria que pagar igualmente o ICMS repassando aos clientes, mas não teria sobre o valor de contratação da tele o PIS,Cofins + IRPJ, que em meu caso pelas contas que fiz e refiz daria em torno de R$ 750,00 de redução de custos.

se realmente saiu algo novo, já tomamos no orkut novamente. 

Mas indiferente disto, para mim não justifica a diferença de valores, e se tivesse teria que ser para menos. Entre com uma reclamação na ANATEL e solicite a justificativa de tal diferença.

----------


## braw

> Olha só o mail que eles me enviaram:
> 
> De acordo com a solicitação do cliente senhor André
> estou enviando via e-mail os valores de cada viabilidade
> para que o mesmo possa estar escolhendo a campanha no
> qual a sua empresa se em caixa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amigo soh com este email ja eh prova suficiente doq tem acontecido com nos provedores... tenho um amigo de uma cidade vizinha que fechou semana passada um link de 2mb com a OI por inacreditaveis R$ 5.980,00... da pra acreditar, isso nao pode ficar assim, mesmo sabendo que me associar a uma associaçao eu teria melhore representatividade eu nao vou ficar esperando de braços cruzados nao, vou por a mao na massa, vou solicitar uma proposta dessas por email e meter ficha pra frente, vamos ver oq acontece...

----------


## vagnerricardo

Ou podemos fazer melhor, se o ADSL é tão barato e agente tá tomando na cabeça com esses FDP´s, vamos juntar meia duzia de cpfs, contratar 10 Adsl de 8mb colocar e servidores proxy com cache full e tudo que tem direito e vamos repassar, porque tentando trabalhar direito não temos apoio, sequer seja da anatel(quem deveria estar do lado dos mais fracos...ou dos mais forte$$$?)
eu com o link atual que tenho ando meio cabisbaixo....serviço falhando...algums problemas com perda de pacotes erros e crc´s....bom...quer dizer ruim...mas tô levando...acho que vou vender esta b***ta toda e comprar um carrinho de cachorro quente e parar na frente das escolas...pelo menos não pago imposto e não tenho que tercerizar meu link, digo. minha salsicha rs

----------


## armc_2003

> amigo soh com este email ja eh prova suficiente doq tem acontecido com nos provedores... tenho um amigo de uma cidade vizinha que fechou semana passada um link de 2mb com a OI por inacreditaveis R$ 5.980,00... da pra acreditar, isso nao pode ficar assim, mesmo sabendo que me associar a uma associaçao eu teria melhore representatividade eu nao vou ficar esperando de braços cruzados nao, vou por a mao na massa, vou solicitar uma proposta dessas por email e meter ficha pra frente, vamos ver oq acontece...


Quanto a pedir uma resposta desse tipo por mail, acho que eles já devem estar de barba de molho com isso, mas tenta, quem sabe eles mordem a isca....

----------


## infojet

Realmente amigos temos que nos unir, eu mesmo estou a quase 1 ano esperando um aumento de um link de 768 para 2 megas, e nao consigo nem falar mais com nenhum consultor porque nao existe mais empresa de consultoria no estado do piaui. Poderiamos ver como conseguimos algo pra tentar reverter isso.

----------


## ricardowz

> tenho um link de fibra optica com a brtelecom hj OI, jamais tive problemas... isso é desleixo dos gerentes de contas... o meu eu ligo num dia no outro dá a resposta...


Quem é o seu gerente? Tem contato dele para me passar? Também sou do Rio Grande do Sul.

----------


## NetoGO23

Esses dias meu consultor me falou que se a OI identificar a pessoa como Provedor alem de segurar o que de pra não instalar o link, ainda fica 40% mais caro.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

pois e, o incrivel e que esta cheio de asosiaçoes de provedores etc bla bla bla, e ninguem faz nada, o adsl cada dia mais barato 3g etc , mas link para provedores eles sobem 200%.

acho que ninguem se interesa mesmo so querem o dinhiro dos associados, so isso.

vergona!!

----------


## armc_2003

> pois e, o incrivel e que esta cheio de asosiaçoes de provedores etc bla bla bla, e ninguem faz nada, o adsl cada dia mais barato 3g etc , mas link para provedores eles sobem 200%.
> 
> acho que ninguem se interesa mesmo so querem o dinhiro dos associados, so isso.
> 
> vergona!!


Tentar fazer até que se tenta, mas o pessoal é tão desunido ....

----------


## rubensk

Associações como a Abramulti e a ANID não ficaram paradas. A Abramulti fomentou entre seus membros a criação da UNOTEL, que junto com a ANID provêem link a preços mais em conta.

----------


## 1929

> Associações como a Abramulti e a ANID não ficaram paradas. A Abramulti fomentou entre seus membros a criação da UNOTEL, que junto com a ANID provêem link a preços mais em conta.


Exatamente, pois acho que não adianta muito recorrer aos meios chamados "legais" para tentar impor nossos interesses. Dificilmente vai se conseguir alguma coisa nas altas esferas.

O mais prático mesmo é nos organizarmos por este lado, fazendo com que os links aconteçam.
Pelo que estou sabendo a ANID já tem disponibilidade de link em Porto Alegre e Caxias do Sul. E o Percival está no planejamento de fazer outro Porto AlegrexUruguaiana. Este sim, vai ficar bom para mim, pois estou no caminho.
A Unotel tem disponibilidade em Passo Fundo, mas aí fica longe para mim.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

noticia quentinha menha consultoura me ligou ip corporate 2mb full 100% agora na oi aqui no sul 1,600 pila, não sei ate quando aproveitem, peção ja!!!

----------


## rubensk

> noticia quentinha menha consultoura me ligou ip corporate 2mb full 100% agora na oi aqui no sul 1,600 pila, não sei ate quando aproveitem, peção ja!!!


Desde que a Oi entregue... um dos mecanismos conhecidos das teles é usar os pedidos de links de provedores para mapear a demanda, alegar atraso na implantação por uns 6 meses, e de repente aparece uma central ADSL nessa cidade.

----------


## NetoGO23

> noticia quentinha menha consultoura me ligou ip corporate 2mb full 100% agora na oi aqui no sul 1,600 pila, não sei ate quando aproveitem, peção ja!!!


Ela te passou o preço errado 1.599,00R$ mas isso para um serralheiro, supermecado, etc... Agora para provedor vc aumenta mais 40%.

Eu já sabia disso faz 01 mês.

----------


## geba3uer

> Exatamente, pois acho que não adianta muito recorrer aos meios chamados "legais" para tentar impor nossos interesses. Dificilmente vai se conseguir alguma coisa nas altas esferas.
> 
> O mais prático mesmo é nos organizarmos por este lado, fazendo com que os links aconteçam.
> Pelo que estou sabendo a ANID já tem disponibilidade de link em Porto Alegre e Caxias do Sul. E o Percival está no planejamento de fazer outro Porto AlegrexUruguaiana. Este sim, vai ficar bom para mim, pois estou no caminho.
> A Unotel tem disponibilidade em Passo Fundo, mas aí fica longe para mim.


 
Amigo como saber onde ah e onde nao disponibilidade pois uma vez pesquizei pelas coordenadas e ficou algo totalmente fora da minha rota

----------


## rubensk

> Ela te passou o preço errado 1.599,00R$ mas isso para um serralheiro, supermecado, etc... Agora para provedor vc aumenta mais 40%.
> 
> Eu já sabia disso faz 01 mês.


40% é a alíquota de ICMS(1/0.25)... eu volto a sugerir que isso pode ser obediência da Oi às determinações do CONFAZ sobre contratação entre empresas de telecom. 

O melhor jeito de saber é pedir a proposta com esse preço e com 40% a mais a discriminação de impostos de ambas.

----------


## lgiudice

> 40% é a alíquota de ICMS(1/0.25)... eu volto a sugerir que isso pode ser obediência da Oi às determinações do CONFAZ sobre contratação entre empresas de telecom. 
> 
> O melhor jeito de saber é pedir a proposta com esse preço e com 40% a mais a discriminação de impostos de ambas.



Então se for determinação do CONFAZ, se você pedir um link para a padaria do Manuel e esse link sair por R$ 1600,00 e depois você transferis esse link para o Provedor Net esse valor irá subir 40%?

Na prática não é isso que acontece. O que está acontecendo e "má vontade" declarada dessa operadora para com seus concorrentes.

Essa é minha opinião baseado no que venho vivenciando e ouvindo.

----------


## rubensk

> Então se for determinação do CONFAZ, se você pedir um link para a padaria do Manuel e esse link sair por R$ 1600,00 e depois você transferis esse link para o Provedor Net esse valor irá subir 40%?
> 
> Na prática não é isso que acontece. O que está acontecendo e "má vontade" declarada dessa operadora para com seus concorrentes.
> 
> Essa é minha opinião baseado no que venho vivenciando e ouvindo.


É isso sim, se para a Padaria do Manoel os impostos forem só PIS e COFINS, e para o provedor, PIS, COFINS e ICMS.

Na prática eu não vejo ninguém transferir link de padarias para provedores de verdade, ou seja, os que são SCM. 

O que você pode fazer é já que está ilegal mesmo sem SCM, porque não sonegar imposto ? 
Realmente a Oi não precisaria te vender com ICMS se você não for SCM. Ela fazer isso com ICMS é precaução jurídica da qual ela não é beneficiária, o dinheiro vai pro estado.

----------


## lgiudice

Possuo SMC sim, e meu sistema de tributação é o Supersimples. Quanto a transferencia de links, pode crer que isso acontece sim, e os valores permanecem os mesmos.

A minha consultora já abriu o jogo, é orientação da OI dificultar a vida dos provedores (seus concorrentes).

----------


## kleberbrasil

Já comentei aqui no Under-Linux sobre uma solução prevista em lei, mas mal interpretada pelas operadoras, obviamente não tem interesse em fornecer Interconexão.

O Regulamento Geral de Interconexão 410/2005, diz:

_A ligação de Redes de Telecomunicações de suporte a backbone Internet é considerada Interconexão classe V. (Art. 25, § 2º.)_

_Art. 40. As condições para a Interconexão de redes são objeto de livre negociação entre interessados, mediante acordo, que deve ser formalizado por contrato, cuja eficácia depende de homologação pela Anatel._
_§ 1º. A homologação será negada se o contrato for prejudicial à ampla, livre e justa competição._Quem esta se sentindo prejudicado e possui outorga SCM, preencha o formulário (em anexo), manda para OI, aguarda o NÃO e depois encaminha para a ANATEL, como o Fabrício falou no início deste tópico, temos que ser clientes do 133, mas aqui a reclamação tem que ser documentada, via FOCUS ou escritório da ANATEL. Quanto mais reclamações análogas chegarem na ANATEL, as probabilidades de colhermos frutos aumentarão.

----------


## osmano807

> Já comentei aqui no Under-Linux sobre uma solução prevista em lei, mas mal interpretada pelas operadoras, obviamente não tem interesse em fornecer Interconexão.
> 
> O Regulamento Geral de Interconexão 410/2005, diz:
> _A ligação de Redes de Telecomunicações de suporte a backbone Internet é considerada Interconexão classe V. (Art. 25, § 2º.)_
> 
> _Art. 40. As condições para a Interconexão de redes são objeto de livre negociação entre interessados, mediante acordo, que deve ser formalizado por contrato, cuja eficácia depende de homologação pela Anatel._
> _§ 1º. A homologação será negada se o contrato for prejudicial à ampla, livre e justa competição._Quem esta se sentindo prejudicado e possui outorga SCM, preencha o formulário (em anexo), manda para OI, aguarda o NÃO e depois encaminha para a ANATEL, como o Fabrício falou no início deste tópico, temos que ser clientes do 133, mas aqui a reclamação tem que ser documentada, via FOCUS ou escritório da ANATEL. Quanto mais reclamações análogas chegarem na ANATEL, as probabilidades de colhermos frutos aumentarão.


Ou a Oi bloqueou o telefone da anatel, ou a linha deles está "ocupada" (tútútútú)

----------


## herlon2008

O problema são as regras de interconexão, se olhar dentro do site da BRT, vc ira ver que necessita contratar 155 MB, usou ou não usou vc pagam, pelo menos este foi meu entendimento. Se estiver errado, por favor quem tiver conhecimento esclareça.

----------


## lfaria

> O problema são as regras de interconexão, se olhar dentro do site da BRT, vc ira ver que necessita contratar 155 MB, usou ou não usou vc pagam, pelo menos este foi meu entendimento. Se estiver errado, por favor quem tiver conhecimento esclareça.


É extremamente burocrático, mas pode ser a saída. Preencher o formulário que o Keberbrasil enviou, esperar a negativa e fazer tudo isso por escrito. Assim se obtém documentos que provam o que está ocorrendo e aí sim pode abrir um processo ou o que valha junto a Anatel.

Lançar mão de uma notificação extrajudicial pode provocar uma reação da operadora, evitando que simplesmente ignore o seu pedido. Abaixo dois links que explicam o uso desse artifício legal.

C D T --- Centro de Estudos e Distribuição de Títulos e Documentos
Cartório Fácil - Sistema de informação e apoio ao cidadão

De boca, nada acontece.

----------


## 1929

> Amigo como saber onde ah e onde nao disponibilidade pois uma vez pesquizei pelas coordenadas e ficou algo totalmente fora da minha rota


Aqui no RS ainda é pouca a disponibilidade. Existe a ligação entre Porto Alegre e Passo Fundo da Eletronet, que a Unotel tem acordo com eles. Quem pegou link nesta rota foi o Xandermartini.

E da ANID, existe o projeto de Porto Alegre a Uruguaiana. Procure pelo Percival, da ANID, que ele poderá antecipar alguma coisa. Ele também frequenta o Under-linux

----------


## 1929

> 40% é a alíquota de ICMS(1/0.25)... eu volto a sugerir que isso pode ser obediência da Oi às determinações do CONFAZ sobre contratação entre empresas de telecom. 
> 
> O melhor jeito de saber é pedir a proposta com esse preço e com 40% a mais a discriminação de impostos de ambas.


Meu contrato é mais antigo, R$ 1.450,00 1 mega com impostos incluso.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> O problema são as regras de interconexão, se olhar dentro do site da BRT, vc ira ver que necessita contratar 155 MB, usou ou não usou vc pagam, pelo menos este foi meu entendimento. Se estiver errado, por favor quem tiver conhecimento esclareça.


Pois é Herlon, isso é uma prática entre todas as operadoras, o link que cada empresa SCM contrata, tecnicamente e juricamente é uma interconexão, veja a definição no próprio regulamento da ANATEL (res. 410/2005):

_V - Interconexão: ligação de Redes de Telecomunicações funcionalmente compatíveis, de modo_ _que os Usuários de serviços de uma das redes possam comunicar-se com Usuários de serviços de_ _outra ou acessar serviços nela disponíveis;_
Essa exigência chega a ser absurda, no mesmo regulamento, diz:

_Art. 8º. Nas negociações destinadas a estabelecer os contratos de interconexão são coibidos os comportamentos prejudiciais à livre, ampla e justa competição entre prestadoras de serviço, no regime público e privado, em especial:_
_IV  a exigência de condições abusivas para a celebração do contrato de interconexão;_
_V  a obstrução ou demora intencional das negociações;_
Eu não tenho dúvidas que isso se aplica a nós, não tem nada na legislação regulamentando velocidades na interconexão, mas lá diz que exigências abusivas para celebrar este tipo de contrato são coibidas e sujeitas a penalidades.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Meu contrato é mais antigo, R$ 1.450,00 1 mega com impostos incluso.


 
Se fossemos bons de briga, ganharíamos muito, a CONFAZ editou o convênio ICMS 126/98: 

_Cláusula décima Na prestação de serviços de comunicação as empresas de telecomunicação relacionadas em Ato Cotepe, decorrente de contrato de interconexão, entre empresas prestadoras de Serviço Telefônico Fixo Comutado - STFC, Serviço Móvel Celular - SMC ou Serviço Móvel Pessoal - SMP, o imposto incidente sobre a remuneração dos meios de rede e sobre o trafego cursado na interconexão será devido apenas sobre o preço do serviço cobrado do usuário final._

*§ 1º O disposto nesta cláusula aplica-se*, também, *a empresas* de Serviço Limitado Especializado - SLE, Serviço Móvel Especializado - SME e *Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia - SCM*, que tenham como tomadoras de serviço as empresas relacionadas em Ato Cotepe, desde que observado, no que couber, o disposto na cláusula nona e as demais obrigações estabelecidas em cada unidade federada.
Como já fui atrás de saber como inserir minha empresa nesse Ato Cotepe e fui informado que é mais fácil eu ganhar na loteria, então elaborei um documento (em anexo) solicitando ao Governo do Estado, uma lei similar a editada pelo Estado de São Paulo, dando isonomia entre empresas de telecomunicação nesse benefício do ICMS.

Feliz aquele que mora em São Paulo, pode contratar link de qualquer operadora e se beneficiar do decreto 
48.665/2004, sem precisar estar na máfia do Ato Cotepe.

Abraços!

----------


## armc_2003

> É isso sim, se para a Padaria do Manoel os impostos forem só PIS e COFINS, e para o provedor, PIS, COFINS e ICMS.
> 
> Na prática eu não vejo ninguém transferir link de padarias para provedores de verdade, ou seja, os que são SCM. 
> 
> O que você pode fazer é já que está ilegal mesmo sem SCM, porque não sonegar imposto ? 
> Realmente a Oi não precisaria te vender com ICMS se você não for SCM. Ela fazer isso com ICMS é precaução jurídica da qual ela não é beneficiária, o dinheiro vai pro estado.


 
Me desculpe colega, mas, *VOCÊ ESTÁ COMPLETAMENTE EQUIVOCADO*.

----------


## 1929

> Me desculpe colega, mas, *VOCÊ ESTÁ COMPLETAMENTE EQUIVOCADO*.


O Icms sempre vai para o Estado. Se a empresa puder se creditar, dependendo do enquadramento dela, fica mais em conta.
Mas a OI e todas as outras, sempre vendem o serviço e recolhem o ICMS, seja consumidor final ou não. Por isso, não deve haver diferença de preços do mesmo link, se é para o Manoel ou para o João.
Ou seja, não é o tipo de aplicação do link que vai determinar o preço final.

Agora, quando a haver discriminação, porque fulano vai repartir o link e outro vai fazer uso próprio, isso já é algo questionável. Ter dois preços, um para o usuário final e outro para comercializar, pelo mesmo serviço, é passível de interpelação judicial.
O difícil neste caso é juntar comprovação. Eles só fazem verbalmente as propostas.

----------


## osmano807

Vocês tomem cuidado com a OI!

Uso ADSL, domingo fiquei sem internet o dia INTEIRO! Dia 27 também! Hoje vei um técnico na minha casa e fiquei olhando enquanto minha sócia falava com ele. Ele falou pra ela que tava com indisponibilidade, mas eu escutei ele ligando pra atendente e ela falando que o modem (na central) tinha perdido as configurações.

Onde se viu perder configuração do modem na central?

Tomem cuidade, a OI não tem infra-estrutura pra servir links de qualidade acima de 1Mbps!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

hehehehe.... 

Desculpe, mas parece mesmo engraçado o DSLAM da Oi desconfigurar. Mas, pode acontecer, embora seja muito raro. 




> Vocês tomem cuidado com a OI!
> 
> Uso ADSL, domingo fiquei sem internet o dia INTEIRO! Dia 27 também! Hoje vei um técnico na minha casa e fiquei olhando enquanto minha sócia falava com ele. Ele falou pra ela que tava com indisponibilidade, mas eu escutei ele ligando pra atendente e ela falando que o modem (na central) tinha perdido as configurações.
> 
> Onde se viu perder configuração do modem na central?
> 
> Tomem cuidade, a OI não tem infra-estrutura pra servir links de qualidade acima de 1Mbps!

----------


## rubensk

> Vocês tomem cuidado com a OI!
> 
> Uso ADSL, domingo fiquei sem internet o dia INTEIRO! Dia 27 também! Hoje vei um técnico na minha casa e fiquei olhando enquanto minha sócia falava com ele. Ele falou pra ela que tava com indisponibilidade, mas eu escutei ele ligando pra atendente e ela falando que o modem (na central) tinha perdido as configurações.
> 
> Onde se viu perder configuração do modem na central?
> 
> Tomem cuidade, a OI não tem infra-estrutura pra servir links de qualidade acima de 1Mbps!


Significa que algum cliente reclamou de performance, precisavam desligar alguém...

----------


## vagnerricardo

ou alguns clientes, fazia tempo que não usava ADSL, depois de mito ler e tomar coragem mediante situalão atual das empresas telecom para repassar o link resolvi pedir um Adls da OI, Antiga BRT aqui em porto Belo/SC bom. a decepção foi grande depois que configurei no meu mk e começei a distribuir para ver o grau de aceitação dos meus clientes realmente vi que o serviço caiu muito.. nunca vi um adsl tão ruim, no rio não tinha serviço assim, o velox na epoca era maravilhoso...e pelo que vejo está saturado demais, os equipamentos deles não estão dando conta...meu link oscila demais...cai muito, o SNR está pessimo..agradeco o meu link da embratel que ainda me salva...
e acho que aqui pro litoral catarinense não tem outra empresa a nao ser a embratel ou BRT que atenda...se alguem aqui tiver conhecimento por favvor!






> Significa que algum cliente reclamou de performance, precisavam desligar alguém...

----------


## alessonferreira

Kra ontem fui na telemar aki em minha cidade(varzea alegre/ceara), e perguntei se na minha cidade vendia link dedicado, ai o tecnico fez uma ligacao la e disseram q tava suspensa a venda.
Que droga!
aff...

----------


## NetoGO23

> Vocês tomem cuidado com a OI!
> 
> Uso ADSL, domingo fiquei sem internet o dia INTEIRO! Dia 27 também! Hoje vei um técnico na minha casa e fiquei olhando enquanto minha sócia falava com ele. Ele falou pra ela que tava com indisponibilidade, mas eu escutei ele ligando pra atendente e ela falando que o modem (na central) tinha perdido as configurações.
> 
> Onde se viu perder configuração do modem na central?
> 
> Tomem cuidade, a OI não tem infra-estrutura pra servir links de qualidade acima de 1Mbps!


Na verdade foi no servidor de autenticação!

Aconteceu em varias cidades.

Eles tiveram que digitar tudo manualmente e estavam fazendo 3 mil cadastro por hora.

----------


## NetoGO23

> ou alguns clientes, fazia tempo que não usava ADSL, depois de mito ler e tomar coragem mediante situalão atual das empresas telecom para repassar o link resolvi pedir um Adls da OI, Antiga BRT aqui em porto Belo/SC bom. a decepção foi grande depois que configurei no meu mk e começei a distribuir para ver o grau de aceitação dos meus clientes realmente vi que o serviço caiu muito.. nunca vi um adsl tão ruim, no rio não tinha serviço assim, o velox na epoca era maravilhoso...e pelo que vejo está saturado demais, os equipamentos deles não estão dando conta...meu link oscila demais...cai muito, o SNR está pessimo..agradeco o meu link da embratel que ainda me salva...
> e acho que aqui pro litoral catarinense não tem outra empresa a nao ser a embratel ou BRT que atenda...se alguem aqui tiver conhecimento por favvor!


Eu não uso ADSL mas meu irmão tem uma lan house e um amigo em Uruana tambem, a ADSL deles de 8mb tinha hora q não passava de 300k, o ping estava em media 300ms a 1024ms no site da UOL enquanto meu link é 32ms e no maximo 52ms (isso na casa de um cliente que é pega sinal numa repetidora q está a 28km da central minha).

----------


## osmano807

> Na verdade foi no servidor de autenticação!
> 
> Aconteceu em varias cidades.
> 
> Eles tiveram que digitar tudo manualmente e estavam fazendo 3 mil cadastro por hora.


Mas se fosse o servidor de autenticação, pelo menos o modem sincronizava, não?
Estou estranhando isto... Mas não tem outra alternativa...

----------


## Briza

Pessoal, aki no parana eles mudaram o dns, notei isso depois que começou a demorar pra resolver o nome dos sites....

----------


## kleberbrasil

> ou alguns clientes, fazia tempo que não usava ADSL, depois de mito ler e tomar coragem mediante situalão atual das empresas telecom para repassar o link resolvi pedir um Adls da OI, Antiga BRT aqui em porto Belo/SC bom. a decepção foi grande depois que configurei no meu mk e começei a distribuir para ver o grau de aceitação dos meus clientes realmente vi que o serviço caiu muito.. nunca vi um adsl tão ruim, no rio não tinha serviço assim, o velox na epoca era maravilhoso...e pelo que vejo está saturado demais, os equipamentos deles não estão dando conta...meu link oscila demais...cai muito, o SNR está pessimo..agradeco o meu link da embratel que ainda me salva...
> e acho que aqui pro litoral catarinense não tem outra empresa a nao ser a embratel ou BRT que atenda...se alguem aqui tiver conhecimento por favvor!


 
Vc configurou ele com um modem bridge autenticando no Mikrotik?

----------


## alessonferreira

Pessoal recebi aki nas mensagens privadas essa mensagem, o q vcs axam?

*ouvernight*:descontos para link dedicado oi....
pague a metade do valor do seu link dedicado, em fatura.
para informações e ativação do serviço.
[email protected]

----------


## rubensk

> Pessoal recebi aki nas mensagens privadas essa mensagem, o q vcs axam?
> 
> *ouvernight*:descontos para link dedicado oi....
> pague a metade do valor do seu link dedicado, em fatura.
> para informações e ativação do serviço.
> [email protected]


Art 168 do Código Penal - Apropriação indébita.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Art 168 do Código Penal - Apropriação indébita.


Essa discussão é interessante, mas qual é a fundamentação em enquadra-lo nesse artigo?

----------


## lipeiori

> Vocês tomem cuidado com a OI!
> 
> Uso ADSL, domingo fiquei sem internet o dia INTEIRO! Dia 27 também! Hoje vei um técnico na minha casa e fiquei olhando enquanto minha sócia falava com ele. Ele falou pra ela que tava com indisponibilidade, mas eu escutei ele ligando pra atendente e ela falando que o modem (na central) tinha perdido as configurações.
> 
> Onde se viu perder configuração do modem na central?
> 
> Tomem cuidade, a OI não tem infra-estrutura pra servir links de qualidade acima de 1Mbps!


Estranho, pq tenho 8Mb da Oi aqui com pings de 15ms pro google.com.

----------


## 1929

> Essa discussão é interessante, mas qual é a fundamentação em enquadra-lo nesse artigo?


A tentação é grande mas isto não pode ir longe. As empresas tem boas auditorias. Para que servem os relatórios com login, de todos os funcionários que tem acesso a estas funcionalidades?
Todo dia nas notícias se vê gente sendo presa, por pedofilia, desvios, etc. etc. E os autuados sempre acham que vão se sair ilesos. Que descobriram a fórmula mágica para tirar vantagem.

E depois vem tentar a gente com isso. Não vai nessa não que voce pode acabar sendo enrolado junto. A não ser que seja deputado ou senador, (hehehehe)

E acho que enquadra em mais artigos, como estelionato, furto, formação de quadrilha, etc. etc,

Pois é gerado uma bonificação na sua conta. E ao ser emitida, voce vai receber ela com valor menor.

----------


## portalink

Só pra lembrar que o sistema utilizado pela Oi é o mesmo do Banco do Brasil e Receita Federal. Registra até o pensamento do usuario. (Chave de cadeia)...

Valeu.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Estamos em negociação com uma empresa que esta construindo um backbone aqui em SP, uma prévia para aquisição do pacote de 6Mb full (100%), o Mb sairá cerca de R$ 850,00.

Muitos vão me perguntar em que vai me ajudar na área atendida pela OI, bem, atualmente existe meios de interconexão, um dos principais meios é a contratação junto as operadoras bem como a OI, Eletronorte, etc.. a entrega em interdados, VPN.... com a entrega nas duas pontas é só liberarmos o link de internet.

Isso pode ser realizado com qualquer empresa que faça interconexão de dados independentemente se é com a gente ou não... com a aprovação da Anatel para as Concessionárias de Energia trafegarem dados ou mesmo internet isso ficou mais facil. Não se esqueça que as operadoras tem seus backbones interligados entre si.

Obs: para a interconexão de dados com a nossa empresa é necessário que seja entregue até o centro da cidade de Cotia /SP ou bairro do Butantâ em São Paulo / SP, ou mesmo em qualquer POP, backbone de qualquer operadora.


Espero que tenha ajudado a todos, abrindo mais um leque de opções para contratação de link.


Anderson

----------


## wilson

he ta dificil mesmo, aki em minas a OI realmente nao esta mesmo comercializando, falei hj com um consultor e o mesmo me fez a 1° pergunta diretamente assim: VC É PROVEDOR DE INTERNET VIA RADIO? eu, inocente (pois so fiquei sabendo do boicote hj) disse que sim e gostaria de upar meu link de 4 para 6mb, ele desviou o papo e disse que entraria em contato comigo dentro de 30 minutos, falei com ele 13:00hs agora sao 20:46... e ate agora estou esperando!!!! AGORA MAIS QUE NUNCA TEMOS QUE NOS UNIR MESMO... OU ELES VAO NOS ESMAGAR, ATE PQ A NET VIA ENERGIA ELETRICA JA HE REALIDADE NO BRASIL.... VLW

----------


## UsadosMAC

> he ta dificil mesmo, aki em minas a OI realmente nao esta mesmo comercializando, falei hj com um consultor e o mesmo me fez a 1° pergunta diretamente assim: VC É PROVEDOR DE INTERNET VIA RADIO? eu, inocente (pois so fiquei sabendo do boicote hj) disse que sim e gostaria de upar meu link de 4 para 6mb, ele desviou o papo e disse que entraria em contato comigo dentro de 30 minutos, falei com ele 13:00hs agora sao 20:46... e ate agora estou esperando!!!! AGORA MAIS QUE NUNCA TEMOS QUE NOS UNIR MESMO... OU ELES VAO NOS ESMAGAR, ATE PQ A NET VIA ENERGIA ELETRICA JA HE REALIDADE NO BRASIL.... VLW



Olá Wilson,

Mas pode esperar, cedo ou tarde... alguma empresa vai ver a necessidade da região e investir, o ideal seria algum(ns) provedor(es) que conseguem comprar link de outras operadoras se unirem para distribuir a outros provedores....

Pelo que leio ai da região... link dedicado é um bom negócio.

Acho que ninguem deve se preocupar tão cedo com as novas tecnologias, no caso de internet por energia elétrica, nas grandes capitais vai demorar muito para se difundir enquanto as companhias não melhorarem suas instalações... imagine.. esta usando a internet e sua mulher liga o liquidificador (ruido).... Concorrencia em banda larga é o que mais tem... com o lançamento da TV Digital (outro foco da nossa empresa) as emissoras tambem podem disponibilizar internet por meio dos televisores (receptor externo ligado a TV), ou mesmo em seus celulares com TV embutida, esta é outra tecnologia que vai demorar e muito para chegar aos consumidor final.

Vamos aproveitar enquanto é tempo, de pequenos pedaços que ganhamos mercado. 

Existe mercado para todos, ou quando abrir um concorrente voce vai fechar as portas??



Anderson

----------


## alessonferreira

Aproveitando o espaco, pra akele eskema de aumentar a velocidade do velox:

Polícia - DDF apura golpe na internet - Diário do Nordeste

----------


## lfaria

> Aproveitando o espaco, pra akele eskema de aumentar a velocidade do velox:
> Polícia - DDF apura golpe na internet - Diário do Nordeste


Hehe, estouraram mais um... :-)

Essa prática está disseminada em várias localidades, já li matéria semelhante meses atrás, só que era em Salvador.

Uso Velox de 1 Mb, que é o máximo de minha localidade. De vez em quando fica lento demais, "resseto" o modem e volta ao normal. Minha tese é excesso de gatos, pois a lenda diz que tem gente acessando a 8 Mb na mesma localidade e certamente não tem banda para essa gente toda.

Teorias...  :Smokin:

----------


## osmano807

> Hehe, estouraram mais um... :-)
> 
> Essa prática está disseminada em várias localidades, já li matéria semelhante meses atrás, só que era em Salvador.
> 
> Uso Velox de 1 Mb, que é o máximo de minha localidade. De vez em quando fica lento demais, "resseto" o modem e volta ao normal. Minha tese é excesso de gatos, pois a lenda diz que tem gente acessando a 8 Mb na mesma localidade e certamente não tem banda para essa gente toda.
> 
> Teorias...


Aqui é mais ou menos isso, chega 600k (!), mas tem gente que tem 8Mb e não conta, eu mesmo já fui em casa de gente que tinha, tentaram disfarçar, pois era ilegal com contrato e escrito a velocidade na conta da Oi...

----------


## Não Registrado

> he ta dificil mesmo, aki em minas a OI realmente nao esta mesmo comercializando, falei hj com um consultor e o mesmo me fez a 1° pergunta diretamente assim: VC É PROVEDOR DE INTERNET VIA RADIO? eu, inocente (pois so fiquei sabendo do boicote hj) disse que sim e gostaria de upar meu link de 4 para 6mb, ele desviou o papo e disse que entraria em contato comigo dentro de 30 minutos, falei com ele 13:00hs agora sao 20:46... e ate agora estou esperando!!!! AGORA MAIS QUE NUNCA TEMOS QUE NOS UNIR MESMO... OU ELES VAO NOS ESMAGAR, ATE PQ A NET VIA ENERGIA ELETRICA JA HE REALIDADE NO BRASIL.... VLW


Bom galera, aqui com a OI as negociações estão normais acabei de fazer um upgrade de 16 mb para 34 mb consegui até um preço razoavel com eles.

----------


## alessonferreira

> Bom galera, aqui com a OI as negociações estão normais acabei de fazer um upgrade de 16 mb para 34 mb consegui até um preço razoavel com eles.


Sim, mas aqui aonde?

----------


## jociano

> Bom galera, aqui com a OI as negociações estão normais acabei de fazer um upgrade de 16 mb para 34 mb consegui até um preço razoavel com eles.


Moderadores me digam uma coisa, vocês se preocupam tanto com alguem que escreve com letras maiúscula e entre outras coisas mais... mas não barram usuários que não são registrados no fórum, de postar suas mensagens, fico puto com isso, pois como pode ver acima o cidadão disse ai que fez UP e tals, mas não se indentifica, não me refiro somente á isso, mas tenho visto que tem crescido o numero de posts por usuários não registrados e na minha opinião (digo minha opinião!) não acho isso nada bom para o fórum. Abraços!!!

----------


## sergio

> Moderadores me digam uma coisa, vocês se preocupam tanto com alguem que escreve com letras maiúscula e entre outras coisas mais... mas não barram usuários que não são registrados no fórum, de postar suas mensagens, fico puto com isso, pois como pode ver acima o cidadão disse ai que fez UP e tals, mas não se indentifica, não me refiro somente á isso, mas tenho visto que tem crescido o numero de posts por usuários não registrados e na minha opinião (digo minha opinião!) não acho isso nada bom para o fórum. Abraços!!!


Jociano, faça sua sugestão à Administração do Portal. Garanto que será levado em consideração.

----------


## ginno

Ola pessoal como sou novo na área venho até vocês para tira uma grande duvida, pois estou legalizando um provedor para ser precisamente estou com o projeto em andamento e comecei a preparar os itens que faltava para completar o trabalho liguei para pedir uma linha para pegar um link dedicado da oi brasiltelecom falei com um consultor e ele me disse que a oi brasiltelecom não esta mais fornecendo links para provedores.
O que fazer?
Sou do entorno de Brasília 
aguardo uma resposta obrigado pela compreensão de todos boa noite

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Ola pessoal como sou novo na área venho até vocês para tira uma grande duvida, pois estou legalizando um provedor para ser precisamente estou com o projeto em andamento e comecei a preparar os itens que faltava para completar o trabalho liguei para pedir uma linha para pegar um link dedicado da oi brasiltelecom falei com um consultor e ele me disse que a oi brasiltelecom não esta mais fornecendo links para provedores.
> O que fazer?
> Sou do entorno de Brasília 
> aguardo uma resposta obrigado pela compreensão de todos boa noite



Faça uma solicitação por escrito e fique aguardando a resposta, se eles colocarem essa justificativa, você encaminha para a ANATEL. Estive hj em uma reunião de provedores aqui no Tocantins e tivemos o privilégio de ter ido um representante da Agência prestigiar, ele falou sobre esses procedimentos, nos alertou para estar sempre bem documentado e caso se sinta prejudicado, mandar a documentação comprobatória para eles.

----------


## lfaria

> Ola pessoal como sou novo na área venho até vocês para tira uma grande duvida, pois estou legalizando um provedor para ser precisamente estou com o projeto em andamento e comecei a preparar os itens que faltava para completar o trabalho liguei para pedir uma linha para pegar um link dedicado da oi brasiltelecom falei com um consultor e ele me disse que a oi brasiltelecom não esta mais fornecendo links para provedores.
> O que fazer?
> Sou do entorno de Brasília 
> aguardo uma resposta obrigado pela compreensão de todos boa noite





> Faça uma solicitação por escrito e fique aguardando a resposta, se eles colocarem essa justificativa, você encaminha para a ANATEL. Estive hj em uma reunião de provedores aqui no Tocantins e tivemos o privilégio de ter ido um representante da Agência prestigiar, ele falou sobre esses procedimentos, nos alertou para estar sempre bem documentado e caso se sinta prejudicado, mandar a documentação comprobatória para eles.


Sugiro que efetue uma solicitação por escrito, se dirija a um cartório, e faça uma Notificação Extrajudicial, não se esqueça de fazer constar um prazo razoável para resposta.

Consulte esse link: Cartório Fácil - Sistema de informação e apoio ao cidadão

Se a resposta não for satisfatória, registre uma reclamação, também por escrito, na Anatel anexando o máximo de informações e esse documento registrado em cartório. 

Aproveite o fato de estar em (ou próximo de) Brasília, e pesquise outros tipos de reclamações, como por exemplo através do Cade - Conselho Administrativo de Defesa Econômica

Uma boa leitura: Conselho Administrativo de Defesa Econômica - Perguntas Frequentes

----------


## alessonferreira

Pessoal alguem pode dar uma luz de como conseguir informacoes sobre os links da Telenordeste, vi um topico antigo, de 2007 axo, q dizia q vendiam link a 500 conto, a empresa comecou com capacidade de 500mb e hj ultrapassa 8gb.
Mas ja mandei email e nenhuma respostam, no site da empresa tem o nome da minha cidade, na lista das cidades q tem cobertura, mas nao entendi foi akele grupo q tem no site pra pessoa fazer parte, alguem aki sab qlqer coisa sobre eles?
Taí o site:
Telenordeste - SCM para Provedor de Internet

----------


## jociano

> Pessoal alguem pode dar uma luz de como conseguir informacoes sobre os links da Telenordeste, vi um topico antigo, de 2007 axo, q dizia q vendiam link a 500 conto, a empresa comecou com capacidade de 500mb e hj ultrapassa 8gb.
> Mas ja mandei email e nenhuma respostam, no site da empresa tem o nome da minha cidade, na lista das cidades q tem cobertura, mas nao entendi foi akele grupo q tem no site pra pessoa fazer parte, alguem aki sab qlqer coisa sobre eles?
> Taí o site:
> Telenordeste - SCM para Provedor de Internet


Desde quando comecei, mando e-mail através daquela lista de discurssão, mas nunca respondem aff!!!

----------


## alessonferreira

Eles tem comunidade no orkut tb.
orkut -

----------


## rubensk

> Pessoal alguem pode dar uma luz de como conseguir informacoes sobre os links da Telenordeste, vi um topico antigo, de 2007 axo, q dizia q vendiam link a 500 conto, a empresa comecou com capacidade de 500mb e hj ultrapassa 8gb.
> Mas ja mandei email e nenhuma respostam, no site da empresa tem o nome da minha cidade, na lista das cidades q tem cobertura, mas nao entendi foi akele grupo q tem no site pra pessoa fazer parte, alguem aki sab qlqer coisa sobre eles?
> Taí o site:
> Telenordeste - SCM para Provedor de Internet


Eu tinha entendido que o projeto da Telenordeste nunca decolou, e quem estava antes apostando neles está em grande parte na ANID.

----------


## alessonferreira

É mais eu ja procurei e nao encontrei ainda aonde q a anid tem cobertura aki no ceará, e saber dos precos e tal, é ruim de saber alguma coisas dessas empresas, é tao dificil a gnt descobrir uma minima informacao deles e de seus produtos e etc.

----------


## rogeriosims

> É mais eu ja procurei e nao encontrei ainda aonde q a anid tem cobertura aki no ceará, e saber dos precos e tal, é ruim de saber alguma coisas dessas empresas, é tao dificil a gnt descobrir uma minima informacao deles e de seus produtos e etc.


Envie um email para percivalhenriques @ gmail .com

Informe as coordenadas de sua localização. 

Já vou informando uma coisa, eles não fazer ultima milha, você tem que buscar o link deles no pop mais proximo com sua propria infra-estrutura.

Abraço

----------


## armc_2003

> Ola pessoal como sou novo na área venho até vocês para tira uma grande duvida, pois estou legalizando um provedor para ser precisamente estou com o projeto em andamento e comecei a preparar os itens que faltava para completar o trabalho liguei para pedir uma linha para pegar um link dedicado da oi brasiltelecom falei com um consultor e ele me disse que a oi brasiltelecom não esta mais fornecendo links para provedores.
> O que fazer?
> Sou do entorno de Brasília 
> aguardo uma resposta obrigado pela compreensão de todos boa noite



Exatamente de onde você é? entre em contato comigo que posso te dar umas idéias.

----------


## ginno

olá armc_2003 sou genivaldo de Águas lindas de goias

----------


## armc_2003

> olá armc_2003 sou genivaldo de Águas lindas de goias


Já tentou a ANID ou UNOTEL?

----------


## ginno

> Já tentou a ANID ou UNOTEL?


ainda não mas entrarei em contato ainda hoje obrigado pela orientação

----------


## Luspmais

> Alguns ate falam mau da CTBC mas não temos este problema aqui a única coisa que estão cobrando a instalação agora mas se você pagar quatro meses adiantado nem a instalação cobram.



Aqui tambem naum temos problemas com a CTBC, tinhamos 8 megas da embratel 4 da oi e 2 da telefonica, cancelamos todos e ficamos com 20 da CTBC, que por sinal é de ótima qualidade, estável e o que é melhor o preço muito bom......

----------


## edMin

Olá comunidade,

Estou em fase de implantação do meu provedor, e agora estou na etapa de contratar o link dedicado da Oi Brasiltelecom.
O consultor já havia me passado um email no meio da semana com os seguintes valores.
1MB 1547,34
2MB 2047,73

Disse que na sexta (11/09) estaria na minha cidade para me dar mais detalhes sobre os planos e pedir a viabilidade técnica.
Então no dia marcado, ele todo sem jeito, disse que os valores para link dedicado haviam mudado.
Então ele me joga as seguintes cifras na mesa:

512K = 1.531,64 ... por extenso para não ter erro (Um Mil e Quinhentos e Trinta e um Reais com Sessenta e Quatro Centavos)
1MB = 2.813,34 (Dois Mil e Oitocentos e Treze Reais com Trinta e Quatro centavos)
2MB = 3.723,15 (Três Mil e Setecentos e Vinte e Três Reis com Quinze centavos)
3MB = ... pedi para parar aí, pois sabia que ia chegar aos cinco megas a quase dez mil reais/mês.

Eu estou atordoado até agora, não o que fazer, pois isso quase inviabiliza o negocio, pois o custo operacional irá ficar muito alto!

O que fazer numa situação dessas?
O que posso fazer pra me defender desses preços visivelmente abusivos?
O que posso fazer contra esse monopólio?
O que posso fazer????

Abraços

----------


## rogeriosims

Amigo o negocio agora é procurar outra alternativa.
Veja pops da anid ou unotel perto de sua cidade e traga link de lá. vai sair muito mais barato.

----------


## edMin

> Amigo o negocio agora é procurar outra alternativa.
> Veja pops da anid ou unotel perto de sua cidade e traga link de lá. vai sair muito mais barato.


Eu moro no sul do sul do brasil, acredito que a anid ou unotel não atue aqui.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Eu moro no sul do sul do brasil, acredito que a anid ou unotel não atue aqui.


 
Qual cidade/estado? A ANID entrega em boa parte do país e existe outras possibilidades de chegar link ai barato, mas precisa comprar uma boa qt... Tem opção de começar com ADSL contratando ai da sua cidade ou puxando da cidade mais próxima..

----------


## herlon2008

Eu concordo que para viabilizar o negocio dele, ele tenha que procurar um outro fornecedor de imediato. 

Mas não concordo que iremos ficar o resto da vida tendo este tipo de atitude de uma tele, que conseguiu uma licença que ao meu ver é de moralidade duvidosa (ilegal, infelizmente não é por que quando se quer, criam-se leis, normativas, decretos, etc... etc... etc... para viabilizar as ilações de alguns)

Alguns artificios existem e seriam necessarios entrarmos com ações na justiça, no CADE, ANATEL e fazer barulho junto ao Congresso Nacional.

Para iniciar poderiamos todos solicitar em vez de link IP, interconexão dentro do PIX das operadoras em SP e adquirirmos link IP de quem desejarmos. 

Os preços de link para volumes acima de 100mb dentro do PTT não passaria de R$ 200,00/mb

Mas a ANATEL e o Ministerio das Telecomunicações se realmente querem levar banda larga a todos e não seja somente mais um bordão politico, deveria arbitrar valores justo para estas interconexões. Não deixando as operadoras cobrarem valores absurdos como os que estão em seus sites para tal serviço.

----------


## accoelhodias

:Ciao: 


> Vamos criar um grupo de discução moderado em algum dos servicos, Live ou google gropus.
> 
> Alguem tem preferencia por algum deles?
> 
> Abraço


 Amigos to com esse mesmo problema a 6 meses esperando um Link da BRT e so enrolação e tem mais soube hoje que a OI refez a sua tabela vai cobrar 10,000,00 em um Link de 2 Megas

----------


## edMin

> Qual cidade/estado? A ANID entrega em boa parte do país e existe outras possibilidades de chegar link ai barato, mas precisa comprar uma boa qt... Tem opção de começar com ADSL contratando ai da sua cidade ou puxando da cidade mais próxima.


Moro no RS divisa com Uruguai.
Como faço pra saber se a ANID entrega link aqui na minha cidade?
ADSL aqui é problema, pois estou esperando na fila a seis meses e ainda nada, pois não tem porta disponível.
Além do mais, não vejo a ADSL como alternativa.
A cidade mais próxima, de onde eu posso trazer um link de uma outra operadora fica a 120Km daqui.
Mas em contra partida, escrevendo isso agora, você me abriu as idéias, pois eu estou na divisa com o Uruguai, vou ver a possibilidade de trazer um link de lá, pois se eu não posso trazer de outra cidade ou estado, eu tenha a possibilidade de "importar" o sinal de outro país!!!!

----------


## rubensk

> Moro no RS divisa com Uruguai.
> Como faço pra saber se a ANID entrega link aqui na minha cidade?
> ADSL aqui é problema, pois estou esperando na fila a seis meses e ainda nada, pois não tem porta disponível.
> Além do mais, não vejo a ADSL como alternativa.
> A cidade mais próxima, de onde eu posso trazer um link de uma outra operadora fica a 120Km daqui.
> Mas em contra partida, escrevendo isso agora, você me abriu as idéias, pois eu estou na divisa com o Uruguai, vou ver a possibilidade de trazer um link de lá, pois se eu não posso trazer de outra cidade ou estado, eu tenha a possibilidade de "importar" o sinal de outro país!!!!


A ANID estava agitando algo em Uruguaiana que é na divisa também... você está proximo ou mais a leste ou oeste de Uruguaiana ?

----------


## edMin

> A ANID estava agitando algo em Uruguaiana que é na divisa também... você está proximo ou mais a leste ou oeste de Uruguaiana ?


Ainda estou longe, estou bem mais ao sul. A cidade é jaguarão.

----------


## davidenf

E ae pessoal! recebi hoje um e-mail de um consultor da oi que nele está a proposta de
3.284,69 para um link de 2MB. será que aki nas minhas proximidades eu encontro essas associações que vcs falam. ex.: UNOTEL, ANID?

----------


## Aprendiz

Nesse tópico temos vários que relatos que mostram que a OI não quer fornecer Link Full para os provedores, mas quanto a Embratel alguém também tá encontrando dificuldades.

----------


## rubensk

> Nesse tópico temos vários que relatos que mostram que a OI não quer fornecer Link Full para os provedores, mas quanto a Embratel alguém também tá encontrando dificuldades.


Eu tenho conseguido propostas da Embratel, eles só demoram *muito* a responder e os preços são estratosféricos, mas sem o tipo de política restritiva que a Oi tem demonstrado.

----------


## rubensk

> E ae pessoal! recebi hoje um e-mail de um consultor da oi que nele está a proposta de
> 3.284,69 para um link de 2MB. será que aki nas minhas proximidades eu encontro essas associações que vcs falam. ex.: UNOTEL, ANID?


Você está aonde em Alagoas ?

----------


## alessonferreira

Quais os preços que a Embratel ta praticando? Alguem sabe?

----------


## rubensk

> Quais os preços que a Embratel ta praticando? Alguem sabe?


Os valores da Embratel para links tipo 50 ou 100M em endereços já abordados por fibra eram da casa de R$550/Mbps na Grande SP, e eles achavam que esses valores eram sensacionalmente baratos... 
e mesmo assim, os valores de instalação eram de R$10 mil a R$23 mil.

----------


## alessonferreira

> Os valores da Embratel para links tipo 50 ou 100M em endereços já abordados por fibra eram da casa de R$550/Mbps na Grande SP, e eles achavam que esses valores eram sensacionalmente baratos... 
> e mesmo assim, os valores de instalação eram de R$10 mil a R$23 mil.


Nossa R$10 mil, imagina aqui no interior do Ceará por qnto sairia. um absurdo.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Os valores da Embratel para links tipo 50 ou 100M em endereços já abordados por fibra eram da casa de R$550/Mbps na Grande SP, e eles achavam que esses valores eram sensacionalmente baratos... 
> e mesmo assim, os valores de instalação eram de R$10 mil a R$23 mil.


Olá Pessoal,

Estou na grande SP e esses preços são impraticaveis... aqui tem muita oferta, temos operadoras como Diveo, Neovia, Telefonica, Embratel, Metrorede, Impsat, Netstreen, GlobalCrossing e assim vai... se aqui temos enorme dificuldade para derrubar os preços na compra em volume imagine onde tem praticamente uma operadora.

Tendo em vista esta dificuldade aqui, corremos atras de outras alternativas, uma otima ai na região da Brasil Telecom seria a trocar trafegos com a operadora, o custo inicial é salgado mas se dividido fica muito atrativo.

Este assunto estamos abordando em "https://under-linux.org/f131805-que-tipo-de-servidor-voces-utilizam-para-link-acima-de-60mb-full" ou diretamente no site do governo "http://ptt.br"


Anderson

----------


## alessonferreira

> Envie um email para percivalhenriques @ gmail .com
> 
> Informe as coordenadas de sua localização. 
> 
> Já vou informando uma coisa, eles não fazer ultima milha, você tem que buscar o link deles no pop mais proximo com sua propria infra-estrutura.
> 
> Abraço


O que é preciso para comprar link na Anid,quais os custos?

Alguem tem algum telefone de algum contato da telenordeste?

Tem um cara que tem 2mb full da embratel q custa R$1432.00, talvez tenha sido na epoca que ele comprou, nao sei agora.

----------


## jociano

Sempre tem umas promoções doidas da Embratel em que o link chega a ficar com preços realmente baixos por MB. Geralmente isso de ao fato da Embratel quando faz ampliação da rede e coloca nós provedores para arcar com os custos dessa ampliação. Eu mesmo fui um, eles instalaram uma central á 4 quarteirões do meu provedor, bem pertinho e com isso já me ligaram ofertando link, detalhe: eles quem me ligaram! São muito malas mesmo!

----------


## alessonferreira

É a minha ideia é a seguinte, eu sei que é errado e tudo, mas to querendo colocar velox(o unico provedor da minha cidade tb usa velox), e qndo chegar a uns 25 clientes eu vou pegar um contato de parceria que arrumei e vou me juntar pra ser um provedor SVA, dai vou ver se da pra comprar o link da embratel, se nao vai ser o jeito buscar link dedicado de outro provedor de uma outra cidade proxima.

----------


## browserboy

Possuo autorização SCM da Anatel.

-Parceiros em várias cidades do Brasil.
-Suporte Jurídico e Técnico
-Pagamento de FUST, FUNTEL e CREA
-0800
-Modelos de contratos

Custos da Parceria SCM.
R$ 450,00 de entrada
R$ 250,00 de mensalidade
R$ 1350,00 de TFI

Documentação e autorização
http://www.netrapida.com.br/sobre-nos.php


Entre em contato

[email protected]

----------


## alessonferreira

Olha ele ai!

----------


## davidenf

em igreja nova

----------


## cdcm

pessoal consultei o Rones consultor da brasiltelecom ele pediu 300,00 para da andamento a instalacao do meu upgrade do meu link voces acham q isso cheira a picaretagem?
nunca vi nenhum consultor pedir dinheiro.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Ele mesmo pode te responder isso, pede para ele mandar essa informação por escrito para seu E-Mail, usando o email dele corporativo, se ele responder é algum procedimento novo que desconheço, se não te responder é pq ele tah de PURA picaretagem.




> pessoal consultei o Rones consultor da brasiltelecom ele pediu 300,00 para da andamento a instalacao do meu upgrade do meu link voces acham q isso cheira a picaretagem?
> nunca vi nenhum consultor pedir dinheiro.

----------


## yondaime

é picaratagem..
mas talvez seja interessante você negociar,
ele faz seu up, e você molha os 300 conto na mão dele..

dependendo da agilidade que ele fizer pra você, pode vir a compensar.
acredito hoje que tudo se resolve com um pouco de dinheiro..

agora, claro era pra ser 0800 já que você paga um absurdo a brt..
mas de tudo de tudo..
ficar na fila por 90 dias é FODA!
=]

----------


## cdcm

a questao nao é nem o valor. so tenho medo de pagar os 300,00 necas de upgrade menos ainda dos 300 conto. alguem ja fez contato com ele consegui link?

----------


## yondaime

É SÓ NEGOCIAR..
primeiro o link, depois o "la plata". =]

----------


## vagnerricardo

Consegui com a embratel estes valores aqui para upgrade de link:
Vagner, conforme conversamos seguem valores orientativos para ampliação de internet com opção de velocidade de 2M e 4M para contratos de 36 meses. Proporcionalmente ao que existe hoje houve uma pequena redução no valor do Kbps.

Atual
· 1024 Kbps  Valor mensal R$ 2.095,43 (com impostos)
Proposta
*·* 2048 Kbps  Valor mensal R$ 4.094,18 (com impostos) * 2% redução Kbps*
· 4096 Kbps  Valor mensal R$ 7.766,66 (com impostos)*  8% redução Kbps*

_Observações_
_·_ _Ampliação da velocidade está condicionada confirmação da viabilidade de acesso na localidade_
_·_ _Para mudança de velocidade e configuração dos equipamentos existe o valor único de R$ 4.296,57 (com impostos)_
_·_ _Caso seja optada pela velocidade 4Mb será necessária troca do roteador._

Desde já ficamos a disposição.

Att.

----------


## alessonferreira

Uns meses atras se comentava que era mais barato um link, e agora subiu.
É impressao minha ou esta mais caro os links?

----------


## keniocesar

> pessoal consultei o Rones consultor da brasiltelecom ele pediu 300,00 para da andamento a instalacao do meu upgrade do meu link voces acham q isso cheira a picaretagem?
> nunca vi nenhum consultor pedir dinheiro.



Manda v 300,00 é quase nda, se der certo bem, se der errado uh vc perdeu pouco!

----------


## vagnerricardo

Aqui esta a proposta comercial da OI

Wagner ,

 segue modelo dos contratos para sua análise valores :


IP CORPORATIVO (DEDICADO) 2MB FULL / SÍNCRONO 

 TAXA DE INSTALAÇÃO : R$ 1.024,25 (mil vinte e quatro reais e vinte e cinco centavos) 50% desconto 
 MENSALIDADE : R$ 2.047,73 (doi mil quarenta e sete reais e setenta e tres centavos)

----------


## armc_2003

> pessoal consultei o Rones consultor da brasiltelecom ele pediu 300,00 para da andamento a instalacao do meu upgrade do meu link voces acham q isso cheira a picaretagem?
> nunca vi nenhum consultor pedir dinheiro.


Fala pra ele que vc paga depois que fizer o serviço. Vamos ver o que ele diz...

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Aqui esta a proposta comercial da OI
> 
> Wagner ,
> 
>  segue modelo dos contratos para sua análise valores :
> 
> 
> IP CORPORATIVO (DEDICADO) 2MB FULL / SÍNCRONO 
> 
> ...


Olá Vagnerrricardo,

Os 2Mb estão equivalentes com os praticada aqui em São Paulo... 

O que esta salgado é essa taxa de instalação, com exceção se eles te entregarem por rádio ou fornecerem o modem em par metálico.


Anderson

----------


## ederjohann

cara, me passa esse consultor, esse preço ai esta muito bom, aqui para mim estao cobrando 3700 por 2 mega.

----------


## p4ulo182

> cara, me passa esse consultor, esse preço ai esta muito bom, aqui para mim estao cobrando 3700 por 2 mega.


 
Tá igual meu aqui 2MB 3.700 da oi um roubo!!

----------


## vagnerricardo

aqui na cidade em que montei a empresa não tem fibra ainda, porem esta taxa deve ser reduzida creio eu porque toda a infra de cabos já foi passada pela embratel(minha antiga empresa prestadora de serviços) tudo em par...espero que façam isso, este valor está bom então? posso fechar com eles que está na media das grandes cidades?





> Olá Vagnerrricardo,
> 
> Os 2Mb estão equivalentes com os praticada aqui em São Paulo... 
> 
> O que esta salgado é essa taxa de instalação, com exceção se eles te entregarem por rádio ou fornecerem o modem em par metálico.
> 
> 
> Anderson

----------


## vagnerricardo

Ramã Da silva bueno neto
Celular 047 - 84351414

Fala que foi o vagner da proxy brasil que lhe indicou.




> cara, me passa esse consultor, esse preço ai esta muito bom, aqui para mim estao cobrando 3700 por 2 mega.

----------


## ConsultorWiMAX

Ola, GEBA3UER. Tens razao quanto à OI, porém, ha outras opcoes. 
Sou consultor da empresa *CONEXÃO BR +*. Com sede em Porto Alegre, especializada em link dedicado via Wireless, padrao WiMAX
Possibilitando assim, a instalacao rapida, (em media 72hs) e no maximo em 10 dias. Com suporte personalisado, sem limite de franquia, e SEM traffic shaping (condicionamento de trafego). Tambem lancamos o link dedicado residencial, com valores acessiveis. 

Se quiser conhecer as opcoes disponives e valores ou apenas quiser mais informacoes sobre o assunto, entre em contato. 

Estarei a disposiçao de todos para sanar duvidas.

[email protected]

----------


## rubensk

> Ola, GEBA3UER. Tens razao quanto à OI, porém, ha outras opcoes. 
> Sou consultor da empresa *CONEXÃO BR +*. Com sede em Porto Alegre, especializada em link dedicado via Wireless, padrao WiMAX
> Possibilitando assim, a instalacao rapida, (em media 72hs) e no maximo em 10 dias. Com suporte personalisado, sem limite de franquia, e SEM traffic shaping (condicionamento de trafego). Tambem lancamos o link dedicado residencial, com valores acessiveis. 
> 
> Se quiser conhecer as opcoes disponives e valores ou apenas quiser mais informacoes sobre o assunto, entre em contato. 
> 
> Estarei a disposiçao de todos para sanar duvidas.
> 
> [email protected]


A única empresa que eu conheço com espectro WiMAX em Porto Alegre é a própria Oi.
Edit: como lembrado pelo Yondaime, a Embratel tem também.

----------


## yondaime

tambem não conheço nenhuma empresa sem ser a embratel e oi que detenham de wimax nessa região.

aqui por perto tem a wkve porém é MG area 33 31 e ES area 27 e 28 .

----------


## vagnerricardo

Por curiosidade, o WiMAX ainda não está sendo Homologado? como comercializam?






> Ola, GEBA3UER. Tens razao quanto à OI, porém, ha outras opcoes. 
> Sou consultor da empresa *CONEXÃO BR +*. Com sede em Porto Alegre, especializada em link dedicado via Wireless, padrao WiMAX
> Possibilitando assim, a instalacao rapida, (em media 72hs) e no maximo em 10 dias. Com suporte personalisado, sem limite de franquia, e SEM traffic shaping (condicionamento de trafego). Tambem lancamos o link dedicado residencial, com valores acessiveis. 
> 
> Se quiser conhecer as opcoes disponives e valores ou apenas quiser mais informacoes sobre o assunto, entre em contato. 
> 
> Estarei a disposiçao de todos para sanar duvidas.
> 
> [email protected]

----------


## yondaime

> Por curiosidade, o WiMAX ainda não está sendo Homologado? como comercializam?


 
amigo , a xanatel já vendeu a frequencia e tem alguns aparei que "dizem" ser wimax que já estão homologados.. tanto que a embratel já "usa" alguns..
e alguns enlaces já estão sendo usados.. mas até agora nenhum cumpriu com o que a wimax deveria fazer :}

----------


## izaufernandes

Nao sei se estou errado más wimax é a tecnologia, a anatel vendeu foi a frequencia 3,5 que é a que a maioria dos equipamentos com tecnologia wimax opera. Se conseguir algum aparelho com tecnologia wimax na frequeência de 2,4 homologado dá pra gente usar. Se estiver errado me corrijam

----------


## xandemartini

> Nao sei se estou errado más wimax é a tecnologia, a anatel vendeu foi a frequencia 3,5 que é a que a maioria dos equipamentos com tecnologia wimax opera. Se conseguir algum aparelho com tecnologia wimax na frequeência de 2,4 homologado dá pra gente usar. Se estiver errado me corrijam


Não existe wimax em 2,4 ou 5,8. Wimax é obrigatoriamente 3,5 Ghz. E ainda não está terminado o estudo e desenvolvimento do protocolo, ou seja, Wimax é um grupo de Fabricantes que estudam e desenvolvem a tecnologia, baseado no que determina o órgão internacional (não sei se é FCC ou algo parecido, não lembro). Eles escrevem um dossiê de tantas páginas, dizendo o que o protocolo deve fazer, e os fabricantes se reunem num fórum e desenvolvem os equipamentos baseados nas normas estabelecidas pelo órgão. Uma das regras, é q seja em 3,5 Ghz. Ou seja, não tem wimax em 2,4 ou 5,8, o que acontece é que alguns fabricantes desenvolvem baseados em ALGUMAS da regras do órgão, e lançam o equipamento como "PrÉ-Wimax"

----------


## rubensk

> Nao sei se estou errado más wimax é a tecnologia, a anatel vendeu foi a frequencia 3,5 que é a que a maioria dos equipamentos com tecnologia wimax opera. Se conseguir algum aparelho com tecnologia wimax na frequeência de 2,4 homologado dá pra gente usar. Se estiver errado me corrijam


O WiMAX Forum só tem perfis WiMAX para 700 MHz, 2.3 GHz, 2.5 GHz e 3.5 GHz. Qualquer coisa fora destas frequências já não é WiMAX, e ser nestas frequências não diz que é WiMAX, existe uma certificação do WiMAX Forum para equipamentos.

----------


## rubensk

> Não existe wimax em 2,4 ou 5,8. Wimax é obrigatoriamente 3,5 Ghz. E ainda não está terminado o estudo e desenvolvimento do protocolo, ou seja, Wimax é um grupo de Fabricantes que estudam e desenvolvem a tecnologia, baseado no que determina o órgão internacional (não sei se é FCC ou algo parecido, não lembro). Eles escrevem um dossiê de tantas páginas, dizendo o que o protocolo deve fazer, e os fabricantes se reunem num fórum e desenvolvem os equipamentos baseados nas normas estabelecidas pelo órgão. Uma das regras, é q seja em 3,5 Ghz. Ou seja, não tem wimax em 2,4 ou 5,8, o que acontece é que alguns fabricantes desenvolvem baseados em ALGUMAS da regras do órgão, e lançam o equipamento como "PrÉ-Wimax"


O órgão de definição do embasamento do WiMAX é o IEEE, família de padrões 802.16. O IEEE também define o Wi-Fi, família de padrões 802.11, e tem diversos outros grupos de trabalho para tecnologias de camada 1 e 2. 

Como há questões de camada 3 envolvidas no WiMAX também, esses padrões são definidos pelo WNG (WiMAX Network Group), usando os padrões 802.16.

Um equipamento certificado pelo WiMAX Forum precisa atender tanto às normas IEEE quanto às especificidades definidas pelo WiMAX Forum.

----------


## netosdr

> Aqui esta a proposta comercial da OI
> 
> Wagner ,
> 
>  segue modelo dos contratos para sua análise valores :
> 
> 
> IP CORPORATIVO (DEDICADO) 2MB FULL / SÍNCRONO 
> 
> ...


Me passa o contato do consultor, pois pelo 0800 fui informado o pequeno valor de R$ 3700,00 mensais + impostos.

----------


## klebson

> Marcelo moro em alagoas tem viabilidade se anum me diz qual o lugar mas perto daqui q eu talves vou buscar


marcelo me add no seu msn [email protected] posso falar com vc arespeito de link dedicado

----------


## Munch

Eu fiz denuncia no CADE, e já tive resultados..


Acho que a comunidade deveria seguir o mesmo caminho....


Denúncia DPDE

Conselho Administrativo de Defesa EconÃ´mica

----------


## lfaria

> Eu fiz denuncia no CADE, e já tive resultados..
> Acho que a comunidade deveria seguir o mesmo caminho....
> Denúncia DPDE
> Conselho Administrativo de Defesa EconÃ´mica


Já havia comentado aqui no forum que uma das possibilidades de lutar contra a dificuldade de obtenção da Interconexão com as operadoras era a via judicial e uma denúncia ao Cade. Na época não encontrei detalhes de como encaminhar essa denúncia. Agora está aí.

Coloquei em minha página sobre SCM (www.bdibbs.com.br/mikrotik/scm) esse endereço por ser útil no processo.

Você poderia detalhar quais os benefícios que já teve?

Para os demais, é um bom exemplo.

----------


## netosdr

> Eu fiz denuncia no CADE, e já tive resultados..
> 
> 
> Acho que a comunidade deveria seguir o mesmo caminho....
> 
> 
> Denúncia DPDE
> 
> Conselho Administrativo de Defesa EconÃ´mica


Detalha pra gente qual era o seu caso e que resultados já conseguiu.

----------


## Binhos5

Amigos vou dizer uma realidade do interior da bahia, o negocio aki ta feio a OI quer acabar com todos os provedores. Fiz um pedido de 2 megas dedicado, primeiro disseram q nao estao instalando links maiores q 512kbps, entao pedi 2 links de 512kbps, depois de 1 mês eles dissem q a minha cidade nao tem disponibilidade de instalar isso eu ja com o contrato assinado e enviado a um mês antes. Mais o q acontence é o seguinte se vc pedir velox tem 300kbps para varios usuarios mais links dedicao de 512kbps nao tem, parece ate q eles querem q os provedores usem links adsl ou querendo forma o monopolio com o seu pessimo atendimento e falta de respeito com o consumidor. Estarei indo primeiramente ao procon e depois a anatel pra resolver isso ................

----------


## wilson

senhores.

Desculpem aos amigos do forum, fiquei algumas semanas offline.... inclusive depois desse post sobre a OI "coinsidencia", mensionei a respeito do boicote da nossa "querida" OI... mais fazer oq? e pelo que me consta o boicote ainda continua... temos como resolver isso, o problema todo he a ganacia entre nos mesmos... disputando entre nossos concorrentes na cidade, R$ 2 reais na mensalidade R$ 3 reais na mensalidade etc... acreditem, o provedor que "abre mao" de 2 reais tbm abre da qualidade!!!!!, galera, essa he nossa realidade hj, mais que nunca, temos que os unir po... montar uma MASH independente, uma malha nossa.... onde os grandes vao ficar literalmente de fora... e somos capazas de fazer isso... se juntar-mos... somos mais poderosos... pensem nisso... abraço

----------


## wilson

PS. telefonicas sao poucas, provedores sao milhares.... por isso elas sao ricas e nos nao! analizem

----------


## kleberbrasil

> PS. telefonicas sao poucas, provedores sao milhares.... por isso elas sao ricas e nos nao! analizem



Wilson e qual é o ponto de reflexão disso?

----------


## lucasmoro

galera eu moro aqui no parana fronteira com o py aqui demoro quaze 4 meses para ativar a fibra optica contratamos 20mb full saiu em torno de 500,00 o mb mais o link e ruim de mais 
olha nao aconselho a ninguem a saida pra fora do brasil deles e muito ruim sites como youtube orkut e uma lentidao total para abrir olha que for pegar aconselho pegar da copel telecom 
ja tamos em faze de troca aqui a fibra ta passada da copel e o conversor instalado acho que essa semana se livramos da brasiltelecao o impresa d**** alem de enrolados o servico nao presta dentro da loija com 20mb full faz download do hotmail a 2 kbps em cliente com 250kbps no hotmail baixa a 900bts quem puder pega copel e um pouquinho mais caro mais faz a diferenca no final meu msn e [email protected] se alguem quizer trocar ideia so add ai 
flws galera

----------


## Munch

> Você poderia detalhar quais os benefícios que já teve?


Antes a Embratel me ofertava link full na média de R$3,8mil/mega e apenas disponibilizava 2mb, a Oi ofertava link full a R$2,1mil e apenas disponibilizava 1mb.

Pode ter sido coincidencia, mas dias (+ou- 20 dias) depois de efetuar uma denuncia por este site do CADE, inclusive apontando na denuncia este topico, recebo uma ligação da "EBT", e os valores mudaram para abaixo de R$700,00/mega e disponível o tanto que preciso. Fechei o contrato, ninguem me pediu nada alem de cnpj, dados da empresa e local de instalação.

Já a Oi, me parece que tá nem aí com tudo isso....

----------


## lfaria

> Antes a Embratel me ofertava link full na média de R$3,8mil/mega e apenas disponibilizava 2mb, a Oi ofertava link full a R$2,1mil e apenas disponibilizava 1mb.
> Pode ter sido coincidencia, mas dias (+ou- 20 dias) depois de efetuar uma denuncia por este site do CADE, inclusive apontando na denuncia este topico, recebo uma ligação da "EBT", e os valores mudaram para abaixo de R$700,00/mega e disponível o tanto que preciso. Fechei o contrato, ninguem me pediu nada alem de cnpj, dados da empresa e local de instalação.
> Já a Oi, me parece que tá nem aí com tudo isso....


Coincidencia ou não, esse é o caminho. Denuncia!

Todos tem que usar as armas que dispõe. Esses exemplos devem ser detalhados, em mensagens, em entrevistas, blogs, denuncias, etc.

PS: A diferença de valores é grande...

----------


## netosdr

> Antes a Embratel me ofertava link full na média de R$3,8mil/mega e apenas disponibilizava 2mb, a Oi ofertava link full a R$2,1mil e apenas disponibilizava 1mb.


Na segunda se eu nao tiver uma posicao concreta da OI ou Anatel, vou fazer o mesmo.

Inclusive quero mencionar a vista grossa que a Anatel perante as essas grandes teles, com constante descumprimento da legislação e abusividade de preços.

----------


## chipseven

> Eu fiz denuncia no CADE, e já tive resultados..
> 
> 
> Acho que a comunidade deveria seguir o mesmo caminho....
> 
> 
> Denúncia DPDE
> 
> Conselho Administrativo de Defesa EconÃ´mica




é isso aí, ja estou esperando ha mais de um ano e nada, sempre me enrolam e nao fazem nada... a oi realmente quer controlar tudo, se vc liga e pede outros serviços dedicados a conversa é outra, mas qnd percebem q é pra provedor dizem q tem q enviar um consultor externo e esse tal cara nunca vem...

----------


## jociano

Mas essa promoção da Embratel foi no Brasil todo (ou pelo menos aqui no Nordeste!), o MB apartir de R$ 700,00, eu mesmo aproveitei essa promoção. Abraços!!!

----------


## jociano

> galera eu moro aqui no parana fronteira com o py aqui demoro quaze 4 meses para ativar a fibra optica contratamos 20mb full saiu em torno de 500,00 o mb mais o link e ruim de mais 
> olha nao aconselho a ninguem a saida pra fora do brasil deles e muito ruim sites como youtube orkut e uma lentidao total para abrir olha que for pegar aconselho pegar da copel telecom 
> ja tamos em faze de troca aqui a fibra ta passada da copel e o conversor instalado acho que essa semana se livramos da brasiltelecao o impresa d**** alem de enrolados o servico nao presta dentro da loija com 20mb full faz download do hotmail a 2 kbps em cliente com 250kbps no hotmail baixa a 900bts quem puder pega copel e um pouquinho mais caro mais faz a diferenca no final meu msn e [email protected] se alguem quizer trocar ideia so add ai 
> flws galera


Amigo já procurou verificar se esse problema pode ser decorrente de mal configuração das rotas não? Um amigo meu que pegou 20MB Full da Unotel, estava com esse mesmo problema, porém éra apenas configuração de rotas, depois que configurou as rotas direitinho, o ping para sites como uol, globo.com e etc... é absurdo de baixo, parece que está do lado do data center rs,rs. Abraços!!!

----------


## netosdr

> Eu fiz denuncia no CADE, e já tive resultados..
> 
> 
> Acho que a comunidade deveria seguir o mesmo caminho....
> 
> 
> Denúncia DPDE
> 
> Conselho Administrativo de Defesa EconÃ´mica



Denuncia postada hoje 23/11/2009.
Qualquer posicionamento/solucao eu comunico.

----------


## netosdr

> é isso aí, ja estou esperando ha mais de um ano e nada, sempre me enrolam e nao fazem nada... a oi realmente quer controlar tudo, se vc liga e pede outros serviços dedicados a conversa é outra, mas qnd percebem q é pra provedor dizem q tem q enviar um consultor externo e esse tal cara nunca vem...


Hoje (05 meses depois) recebi resposta da consultora que me antendeu informando que não há viabilidade para o serviço na região (detalhe que no mesmo endereço tem outros dedicados e ADSL tem disponivel toda hora).

Ou seja, pela Anatel nao deu nada (sinceramente nao estou surpreso pois eles sempre fizeram vista grossa).

Agora vou contactar o CADE para saber se a denuncia que fiz vai dar em algo ou nao.

Quem tiver com os mesmos problemas, vamos todos fazer a denuncia, por que talvez tenha mais representatividade.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Andei pesquisando sobre a Brasil Telecom / Oi para avaliar alternativas na região atendida pela mesma, bem, as noticias não são boas pois pelo que verifiquei eles possuem o monopólio tambem da rede submarina internacional nas américas.

Esta rede tambem pude verificar que a Intelig e Embratel tambem utilizam.

GlobeNet Brasil Telecom "http://www.globenet.net"
 

*Obs:* pessoal porque voces não se juntam em pequenas regiões e compram grande quantidade de link de uma unica vez, falo 100Mb... 155Mb para ter preço, mas precisa ter tempo para uma boa negociação e vamos dizer tambem carta na manga.

Aqui estou a 3 meses negociando e já consegui preço abaixo de qualquer associação de provedores na mesma quantidade de link, e outra coisa, o pessoal corre atras ofertando soluções para atender com os mais diversos meios e soluções. A minha localização sou atendido somente por uma operadora mesmo estando na Grande São Paulo.

Tinha 2Mb dedicados e iria aumentar para 10Mb e achei caro o Mb na fibra por R$ 900,00, resolvi pesquisar a compra de banda em quantidade... tenho hoje uma rede ATM de 155Mb pagando um pouco a mais dos 10Mb que iria comprar, e estou comprando mais outra rede ATM de 155Mb de outra operadora para atender com redundancia empresas que possuem link com a operadora local (não é BGP).


Anderson

----------


## p4ulo182

Para muitos onde se localizam em grandes centros ou cidade com estrtura é bom!

dificil pra mim que me se localizo no na ultima cidade do Tocantins - Caseara - fronteira com - Pará - Santana do Araguaia, aqui só se vende a cada 2Mb e preço é uma pequena bagatela de 3.700,00. e mais complicado de tudo é já tem mais de 90 dias que o cabo está instalado e nada da instalção final dos modens, fico tão perto da ELETRONET que tem hora que dá uns surto na cabeça com vontade encarrar esse desafio - ELETRONET 250KM -. Donos de provedores no brasil estão sofrendo com o descaso das grandes operados e com monopolio no Brasil, eo governo ainda tem a audacia de lançar um insentivo para pequenos provedores, acho que deve ser pra distribuir GPRS!


boa a noite a todos!


e vamos seguir em frente!

----------


## luizbe

> Para muitos onde se localizam em grandes centros ou cidade com estrtura é bom!
> 
> dificil pra mim que me se localizo no na ultima cidade do Tocantins - Caseara - fronteira com - Pará - Santana do Araguaia, aqui só se vende a cada 2Mb e preço é uma pequena bagatela de 3.700,00. e mais complicado de tudo é já tem mais de 90 dias que o cabo está instalado e nada da instalção final dos modens, fico tão perto da ELETRONET que tem hora que dá uns surto na cabeça com vontade encarrar esse desafio - ELETRONET 250KM -. Donos de provedores no brasil estão sofrendo com o descaso das grandes operados e com monopolio no Brasil, eo governo ainda tem a audacia de lançar um insentivo para pequenos provedores, acho que deve ser pra distribuir GPRS!
> 
> 
> boa a noite a todos!
> 
> 
> e vamos seguir em frente!


 
e o que você tá esperando cara?
uns amigos aqui já percorreram quase 330km pra pegar unotel , fizeram 3 enlaces.. de 110km + - um com 130km, usado oiw dual (33db) e xr5 ....
e fizeram outro enlace usando apenas hyperlink 33db normal + r5h de backup..
ficou caro, mas os 12mbps do cara ta laa no fim do mundo e o cara já ta juntando a grana pra quando precisar de + usar rádios ceragon.. (coisa de 60k o par)  :Smile: 

arrisca cara porque 500 real o mega ehhhhhh BAO D+! ;]

----------


## wagnerb

Pessoal,

Depois de horas lendo os posts deste tópico me deparei com a quase certeza de que todos tem o mesmo pensamento da tal agora Oi/Brt.

Queria fazer um relato balizado pela minha experiencia de 12 anos trabalhando na Oi tendo entrado na mesma na extinta Telerj.

Todos falam em "boicote" em fornecer circuitos para provedores e é aqui que mora a inocencia da quase maioria das pessoas que escreveram alguma mensagem.

Pensem que a Oi/Brt é uma empresa voltada exclusivamente para o lucro financeiro e que ela hoje provavelmente é o maior backbone do Brasil em dados e voz. 

Imaginem que existe paralelamente a voces uma concorrencia acirrada envolvendo outros grandes players no mercado (EBT, GVT, CTBC, Diveo, Telefonica, GlobalCrossing, etc.) e que em algumas localidades isto vira uma guerra tremenda por preços.

Só como fato, a GVT explodiu a Oi/BrT em Salvador com uma MEGA oferta de banda larga que obrigou a Oi/BrT a repensar o Velox chegando ela a criar o SuperVelox (10/100/1G).

Imaginem agora que existam grandes empresas (provedores/SCM) que demandam um tráfego alto de internet e que sabem se colocar no mercado.

Bom, depois de tanto imaginarem pensem que hoje o CORE de Internet da Oi/Brt que gira em torno de 10 Gbps e que além do tráfego de internet ainda contempla o trafego de redes VPN/MPLS de grandes clientes corporativos.

Voces mais do que ninguem sabem os custos de se implementar uma rede, mesmo que básica, e podem ter certeza que para uma operadora desse porte estamos falando de alguns milhões de reais, quando não centenas de milhoes de reais.

Para quem acompanha o mercado a Oi na aquisição da Brt dispendeu um bom dinheiro e se voces pensarem como na casa de voces isto vem a refletir na forma como uma empresa passa a se comportar ao realizar negocios.

Até entao falamos de links de internet, mas alguem por ai já pensou em interconexão?

No RJ tenho vários amigos que trabalham com provedores de pequeno porte e aparentemente não existe boicote no fornecimento o único senão são os preços que normalmente são maiores que os do concorrente.

Só para terem uma ideia. Participei de uma licitação para um circuito IP de 50M de uma grande empresa e o valor do 1M foi de 286,00 com impostos - quem levou foi a concorrencia.

Quero com isso concluir que se pensam que uma empresa, endividade, sem recursos de rede, com uma concorrencia do cão, backbone esgotado vai ofertar alguma coisa dita como "pequena" para alguem sem tirar o seu proveito financeiro. Esqueçam.

Compensaria mais se todos os SCM/provedores se unirem em suas redes e formar uma grande rede e por ai aqueles que se encontram em grandes centros com facilidade de comprar banda compartilhar isto entre si.

De outra forma seria montar um enorme backbone e fazer conexão via BGP/AS com as operadoras por uma unidade de negocios do tipo INTERCONEXÃO.

E por último queria citar que este cenário é quase uma unanimidade dentro das operadoras com suas exceções é claro.

Deixo por fim uma questão. 

Vale a pena competir com todo o cenário financeiro brasileiro e suas empresas mercenárias?

Um grande abraço a todos,

----------


## wagnerb

Pessoal, 

Esqueci de citar no meu post anterior algumas informações importantíssimas.

A Oi/BrT tem licença SCM através da TNL PCS S/A e da Brasil Telecom Multimídia S/A.

A Oi/BrT está lançando um cabo submarino que vai atravessar a Venezuela em direção a Manaus, o último forte reduto do Norte não atendido por fibras ópticas (investimento de centenas de milhoes de reais).

A Oi/BrT tem 45% de sua receita liquida oriunda dos serviços de VOZ (STFC).

Pesquisem sobre a EBT que verão que não está muito distante dessa realidade.

Abraços calorosos,

----------


## kleberbrasil

Com dinheiro do BNDES, com taxas de juros menos que 6% ao ano e uma carência de 10 anos para pagar, até eu montaria uma mega estrutura dessa... É lindo isso Wagner, mas na prática as Teles (inclui a Oi) não trabalham com seus próprios recursos, se não tiver capital de um banco de fomento, elas não vão fazer bonito... Agora os SCM tiram dinheiro do bolso, vendem carros, terrenos, etc, para investir em infra-estrutura de telecomunicações. 






> Pessoal, 
> 
> Esqueci de citar no meu post anterior algumas informações importantíssimas.
> 
> A Oi/BrT tem licença SCM através da TNL PCS S/A e da Brasil Telecom Multimídia S/A.
> 
> A Oi/BrT está lançando um cabo submarino que vai atravessar a Venezuela em direção a Manaus, o último forte reduto do Norte não atendido por fibras ópticas (investimento de centenas de milhoes de reais).
> 
> A Oi/BrT tem 45% de sua receita liquida oriunda dos serviços de VOZ (STFC).
> ...

----------


## sapucaia

Kleber,

Perfeita sua citação.

Porém, vc cometeu apenas 1 (um) erro. Nem com todo "incentivo" dos bancos de fomento as teles aqui na terra "brasilis" fazem bonito...

Sem mais,

Mário Neto

----------


## wagnerb

> Com dinheiro do BNDES, com taxas de juros menos que 6% ao ano e uma carência de 10 anos para pagar, até eu montaria uma mega estrutura dessa... É lindo isso Wagner, mas na prática as Teles (inclui a Oi) não trabalham com seus próprios recursos, se não tiver capital de um banco de fomento, elas não vão fazer bonito... Agora os SCM tiram dinheiro do bolso, vendem carros, terrenos, etc, para investir em infra-estrutura de telecomunicações.


Kleber, 

BNDES, PETROS, etc. faz parte. 

Eu fiz inumeros projetos de viabilidade financeira na Oi e sei como é isso. Acontece que da mesma forma como eles pegam dinheiro no mercado qualquer um pode pegar a grande diferença está no CAIXA que elas tem.

A Oi pegou algo como 230 milhoes em um banco Japones. O custo de capital da Oi é algo irrisorio se comparado com o dinheiro que pode ser pego por um operador pequeno, mas não é impossível de se conseguir.

Agora tem uma margem EBITDA (lucro operacional x receita) de 34% e isto é o que garante que os investidores vão ver a cor do dinheiro no final da carencia.

Pode ter certeza de que dá pra conseguir dinheiro assim, mas isto já é outra estoria.

Eu mesmo já fiz um projeto de viabilidade de um negócio não telecom e os juros que o "investidor" cravou foi de 2,5% ao mês, algo como 34,49% ao ano. Coisa de MÃE não achas?

É isso, pode ser feito e vou ser bem honesto contigo os recursos da Oi/BrT são investidos na própria empresa sim e ainda sobra para os investidores e por isso, falo de cadeira, dependendo do projeto não vale a pena investir e ela acontece de deixar pra concorrencia determinadas coisas e clientes inclusive.

Agora o varejo é o grande filão da empresa e se o Velox fosse altamente rentavel voce nao acredita que ela faria de tudo pra massificar esse produto no mercado?

Abraços,

----------


## wagnerb

> Kleber,
> 
> Perfeita sua citação.
> 
> Porém, vc cometeu apenas 1 (um) erro. Nem com todo "incentivo" dos bancos de fomento as teles aqui na terra "brasilis" fazem bonito...
> 
> Sem mais,
> 
> Mário Neto


Mario,

Nem fazem, nem vão fazer.

A premissa interna dessas empresas é fazer dinheiro, lucro. Não existe cunho social nessa coisa de serviço de telecom. 

Ingenuidade desse povo achar que vai ter internet barata e com qualidade. Isso nem a vaca tussindo em alemão.

O velox chegou no Amapá via uma FO da Oi e bla, bla, bla. Prefeito, Governador todo mundo apoiando a parada. Preço! Indiscutivelmente barato.

Não estou defendendo a Oi ou qualquer outra empresa apenas digo que não é coisa de cachorro pequeno esse mercado (olhando pelo prisma deles ok.) - é guerra mesmo, pancadaria pra todo lado e se alguem conseguir sobreviver, sobreviveu.

Por isso no interior, onde a estrutura delas não são tão fortes sobrevivem os pequenos provedores.

Sei disso, conheço muito da estrutura dessas empresas e hoje sei muito bem como elas se planejam.

Como não existe força (governo, ANA) para cobrar o atendimento pleno a pequenas cidades elas simplesmente dão as costas pro povo. A não ser que seja politicamente interessante.

E olha que elas cumpriram metas absurdas de universalização em voz para poder fazer o que fazem.

Abraços,

----------


## sapucaia

Wagner,

Concordo com vc em, (genero, número e grau) em tudo que vc explanou no que tange a aspectos "capitalistas" e de visão das teles. Sem dúvidas... 

Porém, discordo quando vc diz que a "TELEMAR" cumpriu com a famigerada universalização. Sou de BH/MG (lembro MUITO bem do desmache na Telemig, em prol da falida Telerj) e hoje moro no interior da Bahia, e digo com a mais absoluta certeza. A "TELEMAR" Não gastou nem R$ 1,00 sequer em infra aqui na região. O que eu vejo é infra-estrutura sucateada da antiga Telebahia, vejo, 1 (um) profissional da área de dados, que hoje trabalha para as terceirizadas, cobrindo mais de 400km lineares (provo se alguém duvidar), vejo a rede metática acabada, a ponto de substituirem o meu pequeno link de 4mbits para fibra (depois de ameaça judicial), porque estou a 700m. (+ou- 1.200) "caminho pelos postes" da estação e a malha esta tão ruim a ponto dos SHDSL não alinharem. Vejo os telefones todos aqui da região "simplesmente" ficarem "mudos" e ninguém em nenhum lugar dizer nada. Então não diga que a "Telemar" cumpriu com a universalização, porque não cumpriu. Papo para inglês, Anatel e afins ver.

Abs, 

Mário

----------


## sapucaia

E digo mais... Da minha casa para o telefone público mais próximo são 417m. medidos com GPS.

Isso porque eu moro no centro da cidade...

----------


## chipseven

> Wagner,
> 
> Concordo com vc em, (genero, número e grau) em tudo que vc explanou no que tange a aspectos "capitalistas" e de visão das teles. Sem dúvidas... 
> 
> Porém, discordo quando vc diz que a "TELEMAR" cumpriu com a famigerada universalização. Sou de BH/MG (lembro MUITO bem do desmache na Telemig, em prol da falida Telerj) e hoje moro no interior da Bahia, e digo com a mais absoluta certeza. A "TELEMAR" Não gastou nem R$ 1,00 sequer em infra aqui na região. O que eu vejo é infra-estrutura sucateada da antiga Telebahia, vejo, 1 (um) profissional da área de dados, que hoje trabalha para as terceirizadas, cobrindo mais de 400km lineares (provo se alguém duvidar), vejo a rede metática acabada, a ponto de substituirem o meu pequeno link de 4mbits para fibra (depois de ameaça judicial), porque estou a 700m. (+ou- 1.200) "caminho pelos postes" da estação e a malha esta tão ruim a ponto dos SHDSL não alinharem. Vejo os telefones todos aqui da região "simplesmente" ficarem "mudos" e ninguém em nenhum lugar dizer nada. Então não diga que a "Telemar" cumpriu com a universalização, porque não cumpriu. Papo para inglês, Anatel e afins ver.
> 
> Abs, 
> 
> Mário



é meu amigo, aqui nao é tao diferente, quando era brt aqui o link dedicado era caro mas pelo menos me davam mais satisfação agora com essa maldita oi eles nem atendem direito mais o telefone simplesmente dizem q tem q vir um maldito consultor aqui na empresa e ele nunca vem... a estrutura q a brt tinha aqui é boa aqui eles tem 10 megas pra 600 adsl é mole? com velocidades ate 8megas kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkagora q eles dizem q vao ampliar o link deles aqui

----------


## kleberbrasil

> é meu amigo, aqui nao é tao diferente, quando era brt aqui o link dedicado era caro mas pelo menos me davam mais satisfação agora com essa maldita oi eles nem atendem direito mais o telefone simplesmente dizem q tem q vir um maldito consultor aqui na empresa e ele nunca vem... a estrutura q a brt tinha aqui é boa aqui eles tem 10 megas pra 600 adsl é mole? com velocidades ate 8megas kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkagora q eles dizem q vao ampliar o link deles aqui


Estou tendo um problema parecido, um fatura de um dos serviço veio o dobro, dai entrei em contato por email com a maldita Oi, perguntei se eles tinham alterado o plano sem me comunicar ou se foi erro de geração de fatura... Uma semana depois eles responderam o email pedindo o contrato... Pedindo o contrato? Sim, isso mesmo, pelo visto essa empresa está uma zona... Por sorte ou azar deles (acho que opto pela última) eu tinha e mandei o contrato.. BOm, jah faz mais uma semana e nada de resposta, fatura está em aberto e estou aguardando a correção ou o bloqueio - esse terei que tomar medidas judicias..

Isso é reflexo do monopólio...

----------


## wagnerb

> Wagner,
> 
> Concordo com vc em, (genero, número e grau) em tudo que vc explanou no que tange a aspectos "capitalistas" e de visão das teles. Sem dúvidas... 
> 
> Porém, discordo quando vc diz que a "TELEMAR" cumpriu com a famigerada universalização. Sou de BH/MG (lembro MUITO bem do desmache na Telemig, em prol da falida Telerj) e hoje moro no interior da Bahia, e digo com a mais absoluta certeza. A "TELEMAR" Não gastou nem R$ 1,00 sequer em infra aqui na região. O que eu vejo é infra-estrutura sucateada da antiga Telebahia, vejo, 1 (um) profissional da área de dados, que hoje trabalha para as terceirizadas, cobrindo mais de 400km lineares (provo se alguém duvidar), vejo a rede metática acabada, a ponto de substituirem o meu pequeno link de 4mbits para fibra (depois de ameaça judicial), porque estou a 700m. (+ou- 1.200) "caminho pelos postes" da estação e a malha esta tão ruim a ponto dos SHDSL não alinharem. Vejo os telefones todos aqui da região "simplesmente" ficarem "mudos" e ninguém em nenhum lugar dizer nada. Então não diga que a "Telemar" cumpriu com a universalização, porque não cumpriu. Papo para inglês, Anatel e afins ver.
> 
> Abs, 
> 
> Mário


Mario, ok para sua discordancia.

O que eu quis dizer é que para ser a empresa que hoje ela é teve que cumprir algumas metas de universalização e isto envolveu nao somente linhas telefonicas como tambem telefones públicos.

Lembro-me bem de um fato muito inusitado que foi a instalção de tups em aldeias indigenas e tambem em taperas acima dágua.

Tem uma noticia que saiu nos jornais que foi a importação de fibra óptica da indonesia ou algum daqueles paises da ásia e teve que ser transportada de avião porque nenhum fabricante ou fornecedor nacional teve condições de fornecer os 40.000 km de FO.

Não quero enaltecer a empresa, sou muito grato a ela, mas sou realista. 

Queria com esse quadro e meus comentarios mostrar que a preocupação da empresa não é a pequena concorrencia, mas sim os grandes tubarões.

Aqui de fora é tudo muito simples, mas fiz parte de inumeros processos dentro da empresa e sei que não é fácil.

Voce que está no interior da Bahia, nao sei se conhece, mas a Michelin tem uma fazenda da borracha na região e só para aquele projeto de atendimento que eu desenhei o investimento foi da ordem de $400.000 para um contrato de 3,5 MM.

É disso que eu falo e para cumprir as metas foram gastos 12Bi durante 4 anos. Não importa de onde veio o dinheiro, mas sei que os investidores cobraram juros sobre isto e isto ninguem pode negar independente se veio do BNDES alguma coisa vai retornar diferente dessas hidreletricas que o dinheiro vai e ninguem cobra.

Abraços,

----------


## wagnerb

> Wagner,
> 
> Concordo com vc em, (genero, número e grau) em tudo que vc explanou no que tange a aspectos "capitalistas" e de visão das teles. Sem dúvidas... 
> 
> Porém, discordo quando vc diz que a "TELEMAR" cumpriu com a famigerada universalização. Sou de BH/MG (lembro MUITO bem do desmache na Telemig, em prol da falida Telerj)...
> 
> ...Então não diga que a "Telemar" cumpriu com a universalização, porque não cumpriu. Papo para inglês, Anatel e afins ver.
> 
> Abs, 
> ...


Esqueci de citar isto Mario.

Sou do RJ e posso garantir a voce que nao ocorreu nada em prol da falida Telerj.

Só pra voce entender. Em 1998 a Telemig devia ter algo como uns 20.000 circuitos de dados enquanto que a Telerj tinha uns 8.000.

Passados 3 anos a Telemig, nesse momento Telemar, tinha em sua rede algo como 80.000 circuitos de dados e a Telerj, tambem como Telemar, tinha uns 30.000 porque não existia porta vaga nas redes deterministicas ou estatisticas como o frame relay.

Lembro bem que o pessoal de dados (umas 400 pessoas) vieram ajudar ao pessoal do Rio na administração e instalação de circuitos e foi assim durante 1 ano pelo menos.

Conheci muita gente e até tinha um onibus fretado pelo pessoal que ficou conhecido como o "expresso do pao de queijo".

Com isto quis dizer que houve investimento sim e muito alto em Minas que tinha uma rede melhor adequada a tudo, só que houve uma troca de foco de voz para dados e isto ninguem percebe.

Só pra voce ter uma ideia do que falo com relação a universalização. O total de linhas instaladas em 1998 chegava a 5MM e passados 4 anos o número passou para 12MM. Isto é parte da historia não sou eu que estou afirmando. Portanto para os olhos ingleses das pessoas houve sim uma universalização.

Agora se vale a pena instalar orelhao em aldeia ou lá no meio da floresta amazonica eu nao faço ideia, mas pro pessoal que lá mora deve ter sido um evento muito importante.

Abraços,

----------


## p4ulo182

Olá boa noite pessoal!

Gostaria de saber, se alguém tem algum contato com um consutor da EletroNet, pois achei um POP que passa aqui perto de mim no tocantins.

Abraço a todos!

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Olá boa noite pessoal!
> 
> Gostaria de saber, se alguém tem algum contato com um consutor da EletroNet, pois achei um POP que passa aqui perto de mim no tocantins.
> 
> Abraço a todos!



Eletronet	Ricardo	11 5642-9371	[email protected]

----------


## silvio GVT

eu comercializo e atendo em todo Brasil. quem tiver interesse favor contatar [email protected]

----------


## Binhos5

Amigo vc atende no interior da bahia pra link dedicado, axo muito dificil pois a OI nao deixa vcs usarem a estrutura dela ?

----------


## portalink

> Amigo vc atende no interior da bahia pra link dedicado, axo muito dificil pois a OI nao deixa vcs usarem a estrutura dela ?


Eu acho que sim, se o caso da GVT for o mesmo da Embratel, como ela não tem rede, ela usa a rede da Oi, ai alem do custo com o link tem mais o custo com a rede da Oi, virando uma pequena furtuna mensal. É o que eles chamam de ULTIMA MILHA.

Aqui já aconteceu assim com a Embratel.


Valeu

----------


## wagnerb

> Eu acho que sim, se o caso da GVT for o mesmo da Embratel, como ela não tem rede, ela usa a rede da Oi, ai alem do custo com o link tem mais o custo com a rede da Oi, virando uma pequena furtuna mensal. É o que eles chamam de ULTIMA MILHA.
> 
> Aqui já aconteceu assim com a Embratel.
> 
> 
> Valeu


Existe uma regra entre operadoras em que a empresa se quiser atender a um cliente a partir do pop dela e ela nao possuir a ultima milha ela contrata de uma empresa local.

Agora dependendo do tipo do acesso e da velocidade o valor mensal pode variar um pouco.

E é uma regra que está publicada na Anatel e os preços são regulados. 

Se forem circuitos de até 2 Mbps o serviço se chama EILD (Exploração Industrial de Linha Digital) se for maior ai danou-se tudo porque não existe regulação para isto.

Abraços,

----------


## Binhos5

> Eu acho que sim, se o caso da GVT for o mesmo da Embratel, como ela não tem rede, ela usa a rede da Oi, ai alem do custo com o link tem mais o custo com a rede da Oi, virando uma pequena furtuna mensal. É o que eles chamam de ULTIMA MILHA.
> 
> Aqui já aconteceu assim com a Embratel.
> 
> 
> Valeu


 
Amigo é verdade eles cobram uma verdadeira fortuna pois contratei um link dedicado da gvt e a oi cobrou a gvt pela porta de acesso apenas 83.000,00. por ai vc ver o quanto a OI é desonesta, nao vendi link dedicado e ainda nao deixa niguem vender, o interior da bahia esta perdida com essa OI.................

----------


## wagnerb

> Amigo é verdade eles cobram uma verdadeira fortuna pois contratei um link dedicado da gvt e a oi cobrou a gvt pela porta de acesso apenas 83.000,00. por ai vc ver o quanto a OI é desonesta, nao vendi link dedicado e ainda nao deixa niguem vender, o interior da bahia esta perdida com essa OI.................


Por acaso é um acesso via fibras ópticas não foi?

E a velocidade do circuito qual seria?

Abraços,

----------


## izaufernandes

Alguém aí poderia passar o contato de algum consultor da gvt ou da Oi em Salvador?

----------


## davidenf

izaufernandes (82) 8804-3768 é o número do consultor do seguimento corporativo da oi em alagoas e pernabuco não sei se ele atua em salvador mas deve conhecer alguem dai.


se ajudou aperte em agradecer hehehe.

----------


## Aprendiz

davidenf

Bom dia, voce sabe o nome do Consultor.

----------


## davidenf

> davidenf
> 
> Bom dia, voce sabe o nome do Consultor.



O nome dele é José Carlos. Ele atualmente é meu consultor, meu provedor é pequeno mas foi o único consultor que eu consegui manter contato e solicitar um upgrade, ele resolvel a parte buracrática, tá faltando os técnicos cumprirem a parte deles. Só pra constar, eu pago hoje 1.999,99 em 512kbps e assinei um contrato com ele de 2mb por 3.319,36. não foi um bom negocio mas é a única forma de eu ter link dedicado.

----------


## RonesLinkDados

Prezados,

do forum sou Rones Consultor Empresarial, após inumeros contatos ingressei no forum para ajudar

as interessados em estar adquirindo link de dados, estou a disposição para consultoria e

e orientação.

Envie seu e-mail para: [email protected]

----------


## alessonferreira

Eae pessoal novidades quanto a preços de links OI, Embratel?

vlw...

----------


## Josue Guedes

A Embratel está com preços bons para links acima de 10 megas, em torno de 500/mega. Isso para o acesso via ADE.

----------


## netosdr

> A Embratel está com preços bons para links acima de 10 megas, em torno de 500/mega. Isso para o acesso via ADE.


ADE?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> ADE?


Acesso Digital Embratel, o nome que eles dão para par metalico ou fibra.

----------


## alessonferreira

Disseram de uma reformulação no portfolio da OI apartir do dia 1 de abril, to esperando alguem falar sobre tal.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Disseram de uma reformulação no portfolio da OI apartir do dia 1 de abril, to esperando alguem falar sobre tal.


Na minha região a Embratel sempre foi a metade do preço da Oi, tanto que eu e meus 2 concorrentes são tudo Embratel.

----------


## netosdr

> Na minha região a Embratel sempre foi a metade do preço da Oi, tanto que eu e meus 2 concorrentes são tudo Embratel.


Por aqui sempre foi o contrário, como não tem rede da Embratel, somente ultima milha, os preços sempre foram bem maiores.

Quanto a esta reformulação da OI tb ouvi falar, o consultor que nos atende pediu pra esperarmos para ver pois a tendência é a baixa dos preços dos links.

Vamos ver...

----------


## chipseven

Deus te ouça meu jovem.. mas nao podemos esperar grande coisa da oi.. nao acredito que irao baixar muita coisa.. estou esperando um maldito consultor vir aqui na empresa ha anos...




> Por aqui sempre foi o contrário, como não tem rede da Embratel, somente ultima milha, os preços sempre foram bem maiores.
> 
> Quanto a esta reformulação da OI tb ouvi falar, o consultor que nos atende pediu pra esperarmos para ver pois a tendência é a baixa dos preços dos links.
> 
> Vamos ver...

----------


## Pirigoso

> Tenho um de 2Mb frame-relay, a mais de dois anos, a umas duas semanas começou a dar pau... Numca me encomodou esse link, agora nao passa de 1Mb e eles alegam q por ser 2Mb com 50% de banda garantida qndo der mais de 1024 os pacotes seram descartados.... olha q absurdo.
> Pago R$ 2.000,00 e pouco por essa porcaria enquanto q tenho 4Mb full PPP-MultiLink da Embratel por R$ 1.400,00, nao é um absurdo ???
> Esses 4Mb q estao me aguentando, e qndo chega aos 4Mb e pouco ele nao descarta pacote nao... ele aumenta o delay.
> Tenho uma adsl de 4Mb ele esta nelhor q o link de 2Mb frame-relay...
> 
> Qndo a ANATEL, vai tomar conta disso, já q uma licença SCM é o olho da cara !!!!!
> 
> Pra variar mais um Brasileiro indignado !!!!! EU !!!!




to com mesmo problema aqui da timeout link da gvt

----------


## rubensk

> Eae pessoal novidades quanto a preços de links OI, Embratel?
> 
> vlw...


Link Oi ? Isso ainda existe para vender ? :-)

----------


## p4ulo182

> Link Oi ? Isso ainda existe para vender ? :-)


Pior que existe..

3.100 a cada 2MB aqui.

bom que é barrato!

afff

----------


## cdcm

pessoal cotei um link de 8mbps com a Oi e com muito apelo consegui a 14.000.00. gostaria da opniao de vcs.
sabendo q na regiao so tem Oi e aqui é interior.

----------


## Luspmais

> pessoal cotei um link de 8mbps com a Oi e com muito apelo consegui a 14.000.00. gostaria da opniao de vcs.
> sabendo q na regiao so tem Oi e aqui é interior.


Em se tratando de Oi até que não ta fora do que eles costumar cobrar.......mas se aí só tem Oi não tem muito o que fazer amigo.....a proposito que região você está ?

----------


## cdcm

to no sertao de pernambuco.
o que acho estranho é um concorrente de outra cidade vender 2 mbps a 1200,00. sendo que ele tbm compra a Oi e segundo o consultor nessa regiao o valor é tudo igual. sera q esse cara usa algum esquema ilegal.?

----------


## Luspmais

> to no sertao de pernambuco.
> o que acho estranho é um concorrente de outra cidade vender 2 mbps a 1200,00. sendo que ele tbm compra a Oi e segundo o consultor nessa regiao o valor é tudo igual. sera q esse cara usa algum esquema ilegal.?


Pode ser....Mas é o seguinte: Meu sócio tbm fez parte de uma empresa lá em Minas Gerais que vende link em varias regiões. E essa empresa está com a atenção voltada aí pro nordeste de repente eles conseguem alguma coisa pra você, não custa nada tentar....... visite o site e pegue os contatos www.minasmais.com.br

----------


## vagnerricardo

alguem tem ideia de quem fornece o link para a regiaão do litoral sul de santa catarina?

----------


## nikollas

Aqui estou com o mesmo problema vou relatar os fatos;

1. Fiz um update com a Embratel e a mesma começou a vim as cobranças e nada do link por fim comecei a pagar e depois entrei na juste a fim de ter meu direito e até hoje não tive nada nem da Embratel nem da justiça.
2. Contratei um link da OI fechei o contrato depois de 90 dias fui informado para assinar um contato de detrato do contrato pois não tinha viabilidade sendo que no mesmo mês foi instalado no concorrente.
3. tudo isto que aconteceu fizemos a reclamação na Anatel que nada resolver informando a minha relação que não cabia a ela este tipo de relação.
4. Temos licença SCM e somos tratados assim, agora estou tendo que pegar link de outra cidade gastando uma fortuna, eu acho que nem Anatel nem justiça não funciona neste pais só que eles querem mesmo.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Aqui estou com o mesmo problema vou relatar os fatos;
> 
> 1. Fiz um update com a Embratel e a mesma começou a vim as cobranças e nada do link por fim comecei a pagar e depois entrei na juste a fim de ter meu direito e até hoje não tive nada nem da Embratel nem da justiça.
> 2. Contratei um link da OI fechei o contrato depois de 90 dias fui informado para assinar um contato de detrato do contrato pois não tinha viabilidade sendo que no mesmo mês foi instalado no concorrente.
> 3. tudo isto que aconteceu fizemos a reclamação na Anatel que nada resolver informando a minha relação que não cabia a ela este tipo de relação.
> 4. Temos licença SCM e somos tratados assim, agora estou tendo que pegar link de outra cidade gastando uma fortuna, eu acho que nem Anatel nem justiça não funciona neste pais só que eles querem mesmo.



Amigo, se quer chamar a atenção da ANATEL por um direito sei, então precisa se documentar melhor... Essa Oi é poderosa e SACANA, então vamos lá, se vc solicitar uma interconexão a eles, não poderá negar ou se negar, ai sim vc entrará com uma representação na ANATEL, escrevi algo sobre isso, segue links úteis:


1- Interconexão, IP Transit e Peering. - Blogs - Under-Linux.org

2 - https://under-linux.org/attachments/...terconexao.rar

3 - https://under-linux.org/f105/tenho-d...index2.html#20

----------


## nikollas

> Sou consultor telefonica e atendo provedores e empresas que necessitam de link dedicado. Atendo todo o estado de São Paulo, se precisarem de informações, valores, favor me contatar.
> Fico a disposição de todos. Estou aqui para ajudar. Até 2 mega a instalação é em par metálico e apartir de 4 mega em fibra, dependendo da cidade.
> Agradeço a atenção e se puder anotar meu contato agradeço.
> 
> SIDNEI R BELFIORI (CONSULTOR TELEFONICA)
> [email protected]
> 11 2098-1122 E 11 9745-0804
> LINK DEDICADO INTERNET


Passei um e-mail do meu contato para negociamos ou ajudamos.
grato...

----------


## nikollas

> Amigo, se quer chamar a atenção da ANATEL por um direito sei, então precisa se documentar melhor... Essa Oi é poderosa e SACANA, então vamos lá, se vc solicitar uma interconexão a eles, não poderá negar ou se negar, ai sim vc entrará com uma representação na ANATEL, escrevi algo sobre isso, segue links úteis:
> 
> 
> 1- Interconexão, IP Transit e Peering. - Blogs - Under-Linux.org
> 
> 2 - https://under-linux.org/attachments/...terconexao.rar
> 
> 3 - https://under-linux.org/f105/tenho-d...index2.html#20


Valeu Kleber acho que com isto vou começa a minha briga com a tele e tentar denovo usando o canal que tenho direito com a Anatel.
att...

----------


## kleberbrasil

Depois posta pra gente o resultado, não esquece de fazer tudo por escrito e protocolizado. Abraços!

----------


## nikollas

> Depois posta pra gente o resultado, não esquece de fazer tudo por escrito e protocolizado. Abraços!


Ok, Fiz a reclamação agora mesmo no site da Anatel que tenho acesso com senha, vou ficar aguardando o parecer deles e conforme for, vou colocar aqui para acompanhamento de todos.
att.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Mas vc protocolizou o pedido de interconexão classe v à Oi?

----------


## pardall11

acompanhando

----------


## Caiane

Trabalho com a comercialização de Link Dedicado da Telefônica
Estamos tentando ampliar a nossa área de atendimento no país.
Caso alguém interessar trabalho com Links de 64 kbps até 12M.
Caiane da Costa (11) 2098-1122 [email protected]

----------


## nikollas

Depois que fiz a reclamação a Embratel logo entrou em contato para estudo da viabilidade e fazer a instalação ficou de entra em contato em 15dd.
Mais acho que é só enrolarão vamos ver..
Att...

----------


## franck

algum consultor pro estado de MT? estou precisando de link dedicado quem for consultor por favor entrar em contato [email protected]

----------


## eliucristian

Cara parece brincadeira depois de ter assinado contrato e tudo mais a OI me liga e diz que não vai instalar porque devido a fusão com uma empresa Portuguesa os investimentos foram todos cancelados, isso é uma vergonha estou acionando ela na justiça pra ter o direito de ter meu link instalado

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Opa,

se tem contrato assinado pode recorrer à justiça que você ganha. Consiga um bom advogado e lute até por idenização, perdas e danos e lucro cessante. Você não tem nada a ver com a fusão ou coisa do gênero. A Oi que cumpra o que assinou.





> Cara parece brincadeira depois de ter assinado contrato e tudo mais a OI me liga e diz que não vai instalar porque devido a fusão com uma empresa Portuguesa os investimentos foram todos cancelados, isso é uma vergonha estou acionando ela na justiça pra ter o direito de ter meu link instalado

----------


## wylow

Temos aqui em SC 10 Mb GVT Full por R$ 3300,00 e 2 Mb Embratel R$ 2400,00, estou renegociando estes valores, mas aqui tb tem fibra de 100Mb/10Mb por R$ 554,00 mas nao funciona FTP está boicotado pela GVT

----------


## Binhos5

Graças a Deus estamos hoje fora das maos da oi e embratel pois chegou aki uma empresa q vende link dedicado via radio e vende 1m por 600,00 enquanto antes eu pagava 800,00 em 512kbps.

----------


## MundoDigital

Trabalho com Vendas Indiretas de Link Dedicado Embratel, atendemos todo o País, caso possa ajudar segue contato:

Anderson Alexandre
email/msn: [email protected]
TIM 012 9786-6202

----------


## amaralense

qual empresa e essa e em que região do pais se encontra , estou em busca de link dedicado para o sul do rio grande do sul.

----------


## evandroescobar

SouthTech Telecom - atendemos grande parte do RS. Link's full por até R$ 500,00/Mbps....Ligue para (51)9341-2198 - falar com Escobar.

----------


## bitsfly

Preciso de link Full em Navegantes e Itajai. se alguem atende esta região favor entrar em contato.

----------


## 1929

> Depois que fiz a reclamação a Embratel logo entrou em contato para estudo da viabilidade e fazer a instalação ficou de entra em contato em 15dd.
> Mais acho que é só enrolarão vamos ver..
> Att...


Conseguiu alguma coisa com respeito a interconexão?

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Temos aqui em SC 10 Mb GVT Full por R$ 3300,00 e 2 Mb Embratel R$ 2400,00, estou renegociando estes valores, mas aqui tb tem fibra de 100Mb/10Mb por R$ 554,00 mas nao funciona FTP está boicotado pela GVT



de que lugar de Sc voce é?

----------


## vagnerricardo

Tinha provedor em porto belo, na epoca, tinha feito um projeto de pegar link na eletronet que ficava em Blumenau, e jogar por PTP pra mim, cerca de 30mb saia por mixaria na epoca. procura a eletronet que eles conseguem pra voce se não me engano ia pagar 10.000,00 em 30mb..
acho que pra voce que tá mais proximo de Bnu fica mais viavel.




> Preciso de link Full em Navegantes e Itajai. se alguem atende esta região favor entrar em contato.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Realmente interconexão Classe V não pode ser negada por nenhuma operadora, o proprio contrato das operadoras informam isso, o máximo que pode acontecer é a cobrança do meio (fibra, rádio, etc)

Minha recomendação, ESQUEÇAM INTERCONEXÃO para quem tem pouco trafego, para aqueles que estão buscando ainda seu 1Gb.

*Das interconexões analisadas*, são fornecidos acesso de 100, 155Mb e 1G, entre as operadoras Intelig, Telefonica e Embratel, a unica que não te cobra pela internconexão é a Telefonica, POREM ela exige que seu provedor tenha uma trafego superior a 200Gb, no caso da Embratel ela te fornece porta 1Gb a R$ 700 mil e a Telefonica a R$ 137 mil, isso para nós que estamos iniciando.

Uma alternativa ao exagerado valor de interconexão, *recomendo se possivel a interligar a um PIX* (PTT Metro) que irá te fornecer conexão Gigabit a um valor mensal muito baixo (cerca de R$ 5 mil), isso envolve outros valores como ter sua ASN e retira por algum meio de acesso, etc.., bem, deste ponto voce pode contratar LINKS a valores muito baixo, 1Mb a R$ 300,00 chegando até a R$ 80,00 dependendo da banda, podendo até mesmo comprar acesso pelas operadoras, querendo ou não voce estará se conectando há algumas operadoras como ilustração das rotas pela Brasil Telecom (AS8167 Brasil Telecom S/A - Filial Distrito Federal - bgp.he.net). Mais informações pode ser obtida em PTT Metro ou com o assunto BGP.


*Contratos de Interconexão com valores:*

- Telefonica: (http://www15.telefonica.com.br/resid...os_ClasseV.pdf)

- Intelig: (http://www.inteligtelecom.com.br/app...x_Classe_V.pdf)

- Embratel: (http://www.embratel.com.br/Embratel0...ta_Publica.pdf)



Anderson

----------


## massa

quantas casas tem internet via radio hoje em dia, será que não dá pra fazer uma especie de greve, deixar alguns milhões sem internet por algumas horas, enquanto reivindicamos nossos direitos nos grandes centros, chamar a atenção da imprensa, etc..., a parada do sindicato é uma boa...
"deus preciso de um link..."

----------


## Genis

tá, faz greve pra ver a sua concorrencia leva todos os seu cliente rapidinho.

----------


## Luspmais

Com certeza...

----------


## ANDRÉ GOMES

Bom dia pessoal,

Hoje gerente de contas da GVT e posso atender em todo território brasileiro, mas somente em cidades atendidas GVT.
Garanto que a maioria desses problemas vocês não teram. Se quiserem fazer uma cotação ou conversar a respeito, por favor, me enviem o CNPJ, endereço de instalação e seus contatos para o e-mail: [email protected]

para consultar as cidades atendidas, entre no site da GVT: www.gvt.com.br

Abraço 
André Gomes

----------

